# Yanick's Journal - Lets Give it a Shot



## Yanick (Feb 21, 2005)

Okay so i decided that my workouts are not pussy anymore and i can start a journal on here without being afraid of everyone laughing at me. My lifts are still pussy, just not my workouts (although Pat would beg to differ, fucker).

Gettin right to it.

Stats
5'9"
214ish (friday morning is my official weight day although i weigh myself everyday just for the hell of it)
high teens bf%, maybe like 16 or so

Training is as follows

Day 1: Legs
Day 2: Chest/Shoulders/Tri's
Day 3: Back/Traps/R Delts/Bi's
Day 4: Rest
Day 5: Rest/Cardio
Day 6: Legs
Day 7: Chest/Shoulders/Tri's
Day 8: Back/Traps/R Delts/Bi's
Day 9: Rest/Cardio if i feel like it
Day 10: Repeat

The workouts are, as Pat would say, dual factor hypertrophy training.  I do one movement to build strength, ie on day 1 i'll do singles, doubles, triples on bench (with 2 min RI's) then the rest of the workout will be standard BB stuff, with 1 min RI's and i will do another movement focusing on chest ie dips for reps of 6+. Day 6 starts a new cycle and instead of working with circa maximal poundages i do speed work (Dynamic effort for the westside people), so like 8 sets of box squats or something followed by standard BB stuff for legs.  Every two leg days i switch emphasis from quads to hammies. So first time around i'll squat, then move on to front squats->sldls->calfs next time around i'll DL->good mornings->leg press->calfs for example (i'm trying to increase my volume per workout also, so if those leg days look like pussy shit, gimme some time i recently quit smoking cigarettes).

Diet is as follows

Meal 1
4oz cooked beef patty
.5 C oatmeal

Meal 2
.5 lb cottage cheese (4% fat)
med apple

Meal 3
2 Wendy's caesar or regular side salads sans dressing and croutons
1 can of tuna
1 tbsn olive
balsamic vinegar
med sweet potato

Meal 4
.5 lb cottage cheese
med apple

Meal 5 Pre w/o
44g Whey (Metabolic Whey)
30g Dextrose

Meal 6 Post w/o
44g Whey
30g Dextrose

Meal 7
4oz Beef Patty
.5 C oatmeal

-This week i'll be adding fish oil to meals 1-4 (3g per meal).
-The protein in meal's 1/7 can be replaced with any other standard animal protein if i happen to run out of beef.
-I occasionally run out of Cottage Cheese so i replace that meal with 2% Milk and turkey breast, trying to keep the macro's the same.
-On non workout days i replace Meal 5 and 6 with 1 whole food meal of my choosing (chicken or w/e), i try and keep the macros the same as with my other meals.
-I'll also be taking 400mg (or grams i forget) green tea extract in the morning and another 400mg pre workout
-I'll work ALCAR in there somewhere mostly for the improved cognitive function as i smoke a little pot here and there and i'm starting college soon.  I have had some good experience with ALCAR in the past in terms of cognitive enhancement, never really noticed any body comp changes though as my diet was shit at that time.
-I'll be switching my training program so something with less days in the gym as i'll be working full time and going to college nights/weekends starting March 1.
-For the next couple of weeks i'll increase my kcals to ~3500 or so and then start decreasing them to try and drop some fat.

I think that should cover everything for now.

Today's workout (i didn't write anything down, i have to start carrying a journal to the gym again)

Bent Over Rows
225x3x3 (sets x reps)
225x5

went too light on those, going for a cumulative fatigue effect but it didn't happen, next time i'll increase weight

Seated Cable Rows
150x8 too light
170x8 still too light
190x8 still a little too light
200x8 pretty good i'll have to start with this weight next time

BB shrugs - over/under grip
275x4x8 

weight was just about right, 8 seemed like a good number today

Rope Face Pulls
70x8 too light
90x8 too light
100x2x8 just right

Unilateral Front Double Bi Cable Curls (i don't know what these are called but it looks like your hitting a front double bi pose when doing them)
RI=30sec
60x2x8
50x2x8

thats all for now.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

I look forward to following this.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks solid.

How long since you quit the cancer stix?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 21, 2005)

PreMier,

thanks for stoppin by bro.

Coldiron,

it happened the monday after this new year's, it wasn't really a new years resolution, it just happened to happen at that time.  I finally got sick of the way i was abusing my body honestly.  It was difficult until i had my first w/o without them (about 3-4 days into quitting), after the way i felt whether it was psychosomatic or not was awesome, and i'm steadily seeing improvements in my cardio conditioning with this low rest stuff.


I should also mention that i won't really be getting to run this program for an amount of that i would be happy with, but i've been more or less building up to this type of program (yeah i was that bad) for the 2 months or so.  This week is the first week i'm doing cardio also, i just want it there to help me build up my conditioning faster.  I'll be switching to a program that has me in the gym 3-4x/week. And i'll see if i can figure out some Upper/Lower stuff or maybe a Full body program 3x/week so i can do some strength training its something i really enjoy.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

what up yan.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll definitely be stopping in here periodically.  Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't seem to be focused on a single goal.  You are into conditioning yourself on many levels, although it sounds like strength is of primary importance?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll definitely be stopping in here periodically.  Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but you don't seem to be focused on a single goal.  You are into conditioning yourself on many levels, although it sounds like strength is of primary importance?




yan's goal never changes......strength strength strength.  and then size.  no dieting down except to lean out a bit but will never go under 200lbs because...."real men weight 200lbs".


Looking at your diet....WTF???  It looks way low in cals bro?  4oz of beef??? That is like what a 120lb women eats.  and only .5lb of cottage cheese....that is like half a cup i believe??  What is up with that?  Was that a lost day or is that your regular diet now?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yan's goal never changes......strength strength strength.  and then size.  no dieting down except to lean out a bit but will never go under 200lbs because...."real men weight 200lbs".



Damn.  I must have a vagina somewhere then.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Damn.  I must have a vagina somewhere then.




lol, me too.  he and a few of my friends that are powerlifters really like to dump on me about my BW.  Call me a pussy and shit.

If yan gets back to training full swing we should see some sweet numbers on the squat and deadlift (esp. if he squats powerlifter style).  Kids has some wicked form.  But he sucks ass at bench press....LOL.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 22, 2005)

Good Luck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Good luck Yan, it'll be fun to see Patricks comments in here


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yan's goal never changes......strength strength strength.  and then size.  no dieting down except to lean out a bit but will never go under 200lbs because...."real men weight 200lbs".



  Thats wise.

.5lb of CC is 1 cup.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for stopping by, i'll try and keep it interesting.

Pat, yea my diet is really low cal right now, ~2500kcal.  Next week i'm gonna bump it up to 3000 then to 3500 i'll start dropping kcals again from there.  I want to drop to 205 befoer i start eatin again.  Also the meat weight is after cooking so its probably like 6oz of beef.

Also regarding my diet, on the weekends i give myself more freedom with food, i don't count cals or anything and i allow myself cheats starting friday night till saturday night.  They're not really carb ups/refeeds per se as i get more fat than they require, but they are just higher kcal days.  What can i say, food is anabolic 

Cowpimp, yes Pat is correct my #1 goal is strength (all types of strength) closely followed by size (at w/e bf).  I used to be obsessed with getting to a low bf (fat kid syndrome) but i have since coped with my psychological problems and am very secure with my appearance even at 16+% as long as i am big and strong.

Today is a Cardio day and tomorrow i'll start my program from the beginning this time around i will be deadliftin so it will be great seeing all those plates on the bar.

Theres more stuff that i have to write down in here but i'll get to that after the gym.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 22, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good luck Yan, it'll be fun to see Patricks comments in here



I'm looking forward to those myself actually


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2005)

> but i have since coped with my psychological problems and am very secure with my appearance even at 16+% as long as i am big and strong.



you are my fucking hero!!  hahaahhahah


----------



## Yanick (Feb 22, 2005)

Did cardio today, 30min moderate intensity +6min warmup/cooldown.  My mean heart rate was like 170bpm, that seems pretty fuckin high but i can't do much, it didn't feel too hard. i actually hit 183 for a few minutes at the very end level was 6 pretty much the whole time and i bumped it to 9 the last 4 minutes or so rpm's were about 100-115 the whole time.

I'm thinking that i am being a little too conservative on the kcals, i'm gonna bump them up faster than ~500/week, i just want to re-establish my metabolism, if you will, because i've been hypocaloric for so long (when i'm not strict with my diet i usually wind up hypocaloric).

Today's diet was the same except for some reason my mom decided to buy flax seed oil pills so i took three of em for my 4th meal.  I'll start taking them for now until my fish oil comes in the mail. it'll be 12g/day, 3 g x 4 meals.

I also substituted my 3rd meal with 6oz smoked salmon and ~4 tbsn sour cream + sweet potato.  Macro's should've stayed the same except the flax.

Tomorrow i'll make a more solid diet plan with my future changes.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

since i want to be as honest as possible on here i'll update really quickly.  this is something that has been happening to me lately, i hope its just because of the low cals and once i start eating like normal again it'll go away.  every once in a while i will have a late night binge, i am actually very at not giving in to temptation once i have my diet planned out there is absolutely no way i'm straying unless i'm unprepared with my food or something.  this late night shit happens and i can't control it, i'm half asleep and don't really know what the hell i'm doing.  yesterday i ate half a pie (it was some kind of russian cherry pie thing).

I'm not feeling mad or guilty, but i just want to deal with this thing because it could become a problem in the future when i really want to tighten up my diet.

bw today was 218lb we'll see what i weigh on friday morning today is legs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

What cardio are you doing? LOL about the late night binges. When I was in the last few weeks before a competition last year I would WAKE UP in the middle of the night eating Peanut Butter outta the jar. LOL. I eventually had to make my wife hide it before bed to stop that from happening.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

late night binger??  hahahaah......you are a sully in the making you fat animal!!!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What cardio are you doing? LOL about the late night binges. When I was in the last few weeks before a competition last year I would WAKE UP in the middle of the night eating Peanut Butter outta the jar. LOL. I eventually had to make my wife hide it before bed to stop that from happening.



Rock,

I do moderate intensity cardio just to get my conditioning better.  I'm so out of shape cardio wise its not even funny. I asked Pat about it a couple of days ago and he told me i should probably just stick to mod intensity for now.
I'd try sprints and shit but i might suffer a heart attack (heart rate was like 90% of max on moderate intensity, a sprint could kill me lol)



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> late night binger??  hahahaah......you are a sully in the making you fat animal!!!



hahahahahaha, atleast its not gallons of sugar free ice cream


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

update:

i've been sitting home the past two days because i somehow came down with pink-eye (conjunctivitis, sp?) and my doc told me to stay home as it is really contagious.  I never got it before in my life so i didn't know shit about it so i just listened to him.

because of that i got to sleep in both days, and today i woke up at 12:30 pm, it felt good but its gonna be hard to get all my meals in.  So meals 1 and 2 were combined, i'm also about to go and combine meals 3 and 4 i can't afford to undereat as i'm so low cal right now.

My supps came today, i've taken the green tea extract already (400mg) and i will be taking fish oil with the rest of my meals as planned. I'm also probably just gonna start eating more food real soon, fuck the whole tapering approach i doubt i'll put on much fat in the next week or so.  College starts next tuesday so i'll probably just finish up this last cycle of my current program and move onto something else, dunno what yet.  Any suggestions, keeping in mind that the program should either have some sort of strength component to it, or it should be flexible enough to add a strength component in?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

three day a week total body with speed and strength work alternating between bench and squat or bench and dead like i did right after my last contest?

hope you feel better.  pink eye sucks!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

2-23-05

Legs

Deadlifts (convo style, after each rep drop the bar and take a couple of seconds to reset) RI=120s
365x3
385x1
385x1
385x1
385x1

Good Mornings RI=60s
155x10x3sets

Front Squats RI=60s
185x5 too heavy going for a higher rep range
155x7
155x4 i gave up on this mentally...really pissed
155x8 this made me happy, but it was hard i almost lost the bar on the last rep

Seated Calf Raises RI=60s
90x12
90x12
RI=45s
90x12
90x12
90x15 felt the burn on those last couple

Overall great workout.  I feel like i can work more and more every week, conditioning is definitely improving.  I'm also almost back to deadlifting 4 plates which is really good (i hurt my back a while ago doing 405 for triples). Almost threw up at the very end, felt like my head was in a vice...i love that


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

Today's food

Meal 1
4oz (cooked) ground beef sirloin w/a little BBQ sauce  
.5lb cottage cheese, 4% fat
.5Cup oatmeal
med apple
6g flaxseed oil

Meal 2
1 Can of tuna
.5lb cottage cheese, 4% fat
1 tbsn olive oil
balsamic vinega
med apple
med sweet potato
1 tomato
6 fish oil caps

Meal 3 pre w/o
44g whey
30g dextrose

Meal 4 post w/o (drinking it right now)
44g whey
30g dextrose

Meal 5 (in about an hour, right before bed)
4oz ground beef sirloin, cooked
.5Cup oatmeal

That comes out to roughly
2467Kcals - what am i a girl or somethin? This number is definitely going up.
240P
83F
190C

Tomorrow i'm increasing kcals...don't know how or how much, yet.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> three day a week total body with speed and strength work alternating between bench and squat or bench and dead like i did right after my last contest?
> 
> hope you feel better.  pink eye sucks!



I think i might actually go with the total body program, i'm just not sure i have the conditioning to be going balls to the wall on a full body program with low RI's.  Maybe i'll steal your progressive density thing and lower my RI's 5-10sec every week from 2min to 1min or something.

Re: the pink eye, its pretty much gone.  It didn't really bother me too much, i'd much rather get pink eye a couple times a year than catch colds/flus...now that shit pisses me off.

BTW, Dennis was just pukin in the bathroom...he's so sick.  I told him to stay away from me, lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

Very respectable numbers.  I highly recommend hitting up a full body routine again.  I did one today for the first time in quite a while, and I remember now why I liked them so much before.  Good shit!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Very respectable numbers.  I highly recommend hitting up a full body routine again.  I did one today for the first time in quite a while, and I remember now why I liked them so much before.  Good shit!



Thanks for the compliment bro.  I probably am going to go with a full body routine, maybe the one Pat or maybe one from the articles that he sent me i think it was called SOB training. The guy who wrote them was doing some interesting stuff with cycling intensity, density and volume...i gotta re-read the articles and make my decision.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 23, 2005)

Deadlifts are hardcore! Good numbers for sure.

How you get that pink eye?
If I dont drink plenty of water I seem to have very watery and red eyes. Been to the doctor(s) and everything was fine. So I just make sure I drink enough water. Not sure if thats the case with you...


----------



## Yanick (Feb 23, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Deadlifts are hardcore! Good numbers for sure.
> 
> How you get that pink eye?
> If I dont drink plenty of water I seem to have very watery and red eyes. Been to the doctor(s) and everything was fine. So I just make sure I drink enough water. Not sure if thats the case with you...



thanx for the compliment, i'm really trying to get to where i was strength wise 6 months ago.

from what i've been told (i don't care enough about it to actually sit down and do research) its an inflammation of something in your eye (the suffix -itis in medical terms always means inflammation). Its not airborne but its transmitted through touch, so if you scratch your eye then touch a pen and give that pen to someone else who then touches they're eye, they will catch it.  Its really not that bad, feels like something is in your eye when you blink, kind of an annoying feeling but nothing that should inhibits you physically (as opposed to coughing up your lungs and shit). I think i caught it from a girl at work who's kid had pink eye but i can't be too sure, fuckin' biatch made me lose two days pay.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliment bro.  I probably am going to go with a full body routine, maybe the one Pat or maybe one from the articles that he sent me i think it was called SOB training. The guy who wrote them was doing some interesting stuff with cycling intensity, density and volume...i gotta re-read the articles and make my decision.



Ah, I read the SOB training article on T-Nation.  Good stuff.  I need to try one of the Testosterone programs one of these days.  So many protocols to try!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 24, 2005)

Great w/o Yanick!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

CP, yea i love trying new shit. you never know when you can try something unconventional and love it (like when i started doing strength training and got away from the conventional BB'ing splits). If your openminded there are endless possibilities out there.

Rock, thanks bro i try my hardest although it doesn't show through on paper (or in this case, the screen) all the time.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

what are you going to do for work once you start classes next week?  Are you still working at ACT in the city??


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what are you going to do for work once you start classes next week?  Are you still working at ACT in the city??



i'm gonna keep working at ACT full time, which is why i'm taking night/weekend classes this semester only.  Come september i'm gonna go to school full time and try and find a part timer...maybe i'll give PT another shot but i doubt it. Don't think i'm cut out for that, selling isn't me.

Lower back is hella sore today. They keep making me lift heavy shit at work (i'm the only guy besides the owners of the two companies), i'm gonna flip out on someone damnit!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm gonna keep working at ACT full time, which is why i'm taking night/weekend classes this semester only.  Come september i'm gonna go to school full time and try and find a part timer...maybe i'll give PT another shot but i doubt it. Don't think i'm cut out for that, selling isn't me.
> 
> Lower back is hella sore today. They keep making me lift heavy shit at work (i'm the only guy besides the owners of the two companies), i'm gonna flip out on someone damnit!




i hate selling too.

what about working at vitamin shop or GNC part time?  At least you get discounts.  Plus you can school all the dumb fucks that work there on supplement knowledge.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

> Lower back is hella sore today. They keep making me lift heavy shit at work (i'm the only guy besides the owners of the two companies), i'm gonna flip out on someone damnit!




fuck it.  tell them to do it themselves.  those owners are fucking pieces of shit.  i hate ACT!!  That was the worst year of my life working for those fuck offs.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i hate selling too.
> 
> what about working at vitamin shop or GNC part time?  At least you get discounts.  Plus you can school all the dumb fucks that work there on supplement knowledge
> 
> fuck it.  tell them to do it themselves.  those owners are fucking pieces of shit.  i hate ACT!!  That was the worst year of my life working for those fuck offs.



lol, if i work at GNC/Vit Shoppe they will lose 95% of they're business. I'll just yell at the fat ladies who wanna lose weight "you want something that will help you fit into your dress, HOW ABOUT SOME FUCKIN SELF DISCIPLINE YOU FAT FUCK!!!!"

I hate this dumb shit company too. I can't believe pieces of shit like them are filthy fuckin rich, it makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, if i work at GNC/Vit Shoppe they will lose 95% of they're business. I'll just yell at the fat ladies who wanna lose weight "you want something that will help you fit into your dress, HOW ABOUT SOME FUCKIN SELF DISCIPLINE YOU FAT FUCK!!!!"
> 
> I hate this dumb shit company too. I can't believe pieces of shit like them are filthy fuckin rich, it makes me sick to my stomach.




yeah, that is true.  working at GNC would be disasterous.

what about just working the desk at a gym?  now sales and free membership.  plus, i bet you can school the trainers that are there and get some clients....lol


fuck ACT!!  Remeber when I was dieting and would get really hungry and just get pissed and start going off on people there...haahah....."shut the fuck up!!  you stupid asshole, get out of my way, you are fucking it up."  hahahahhahaha


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, that is true.  working at GNC would be disasterous.
> 
> what about just working the desk at a gym?  now sales and free membership.  plus, i bet you can school the trainers that are there and get some clients....lol
> 
> ...



desk job at a gym would probably be a good idea. i'll have to look around and see if gyms are looking for people.  Dunno how nice i'll be to some of the people though, lol.  At the dolphins where i train, i sometimes go at 5am to lift, and the guy is always sleeping.  People keep stealing gatorades from the fridge and shit, lol.

we had tons of fun at ACT. I was working in Bk last week and everyone was still askin bout you. Joyce asked about you, and i told her "he fuckin hates this company, you'll never see or hear from him again" hahaha she was dumbfounded i just laughed and walked away.

Work is almost over, yay. today is my dreaded upper push day, i'll concentrate on OH presses instead of bench presses to give Pat less material to make fun of. "my bench was weak cause i did OH presses first"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

What is ACT.  Does Ray work there?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What is ACT.  Does Ray work there?




lmao!!!!  yeah ray works there!!!  hahahahahahaha


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

2-24-05

Shoulder's/Chest/Tri's

Standing Overhead BB Presses RI=120s 1st rep is a clean to rack position
155x3x6sets

Dips RI=30s
BWx10,8,4,3
I had to work out at the shitty bally's by my house because its snowing like mad outside and the good gym that i go to would be too far of a trip, so i had to use only my BW because the bally's has no dip belts. Used a lower RI because i couldn't use more weight, first set was easy but last set was hard as shit.

Decline CGBP RI=60s
185x6
185x4 - almost died* (story at bottom)
135x7
135x7

Cable Laterals RI=60s
25x8x3sets

Workout felt great, the OH presses i was especially happy with.  I hadn't gone that heavy for OH presses in a while and the fact that i was able to bang out triples for six sets put me in a great mood.

*Onto the almost died story...So i've done the OH presses and Dips and felt really good and strong on both, maybe a little too good. First set was kindda difficult but i refused to lower the weight.  Second set was kindda hard but i really wanted to hit 5reps atleast, #4 wasn't that bad but on the fifth rep my left tri gave out and the bar came back down to my lower ribcage/upper ab region.  No biggie happened to me tons of times.  I'm laying there waiting for someone to help me out, but noone comes so i decide to try and rack it on the lower hooks. Bad idea. My tri's are fried and the bar doesn't make it to the rack, instead it settles on my lower neck. At this point i'm a little scared but i'm not choking or anything because 185 really isn't that much weight. So i decide to plan B it and tilt the bar so the weight slides off (never use collars when benching alone guys, common sense).  plan B doesn't work because the bar is so low to the ground that i can't tilt it enough for the plates to slide off.  So there i am stuck under that freakin bar not really knowing what to do.  After about 30s some guy that was doing curls in the squat rack comes over and helps me out.  I kindly thank him, put my ego away, lower the weight and keep working. That was the closest call i've ever had with benchpressin'.  I came out of it with a black and blue on my forearm and thats about it, call me lucky. Finished off with some laterals and got the fuck out of there.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

LOL.. Sorry, but thats funny.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2005)

jesus you idiot!!

moral of the story:

thank heavens for guys that curl in the squat rack.  you never know when one of those dumb asses may need to save your life.


I hope you yelled at him for curling in the squat rack after he saved your life.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

Increased my carbs and protein

Food for today

Meal 1
4oz beef, cooked
.5 scoop whey
.75 C oatmeal
3 fish caps

Meal 2
.75 lb cottage cheese, 4% fat
apple
3 fish caps

Meal 3
Tuna
1 tbsn olive oil
balsamic vinegar
sweet potato
3 fish caps
a bunch of spinach leaves

Meal 4
Ditto #2

Meal 5 Pre w/o
44g whey
30g Dextrose
400mg green tea extract

Meal 6
44g whey
30g dextrose

Meal 7 (in 20-30min before bed)
Ditto #1 sans fish caps

Totals
293P
93F
215C
2869Kcals

Bumped the kcals up.  I'm gonna increase the P in M 3, add more carbs to M 2 and 4 and maybe throw in some more fish caps to M 7 on monday.  Tomorrow i'll stick to what i had today because at night i'm gonna be cheating (refeeding?) like a motherfucker.  Sunday is usually a difficult day for me to keep up with my diet, but i try and keep it clean and get my kcals in we'll see how it goes...i started a diet journal so i'll be writing down what i eat on sundays. I don't write down what i eat on cheats because i will then just obsess over it and mon-fri i eat the same thing everyday so i just write down my diet for the day if i'm changing something.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 24, 2005)

P and P,

yes that story is pretty funny when looking back at it. My dad yelled at me, my brother laughed at me and my mom was just standing there dumbfounded, lol.  I gotta start doing more core work, now i barely get it in 1x/week.  I need to be able to do a situp with whatever weight i'm benching with, then all that mess can be avoided  

and no Pat i didn't yell at him.  Under the circumstances i don't think i was in any position to be tellin people what they should and shouldn't be doing.  and yes, thank god for morons who put 5's on each side of the bar and do curls in the squat rack.  If a normal person was actually squattin in there, god forbid, he might not've had the energy to walk (limp if he's like most of us here) over and lift the bar.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL, that is hilarious!!! Sorry Yanick, but it is  On a side note, another good w/o


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 25, 2005)

LOL that story is too funny!

What's ACT?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

This is just the beginning guys.  Be prepared for me doing tons of stupid shit in the future.

Katia,

ACT is where i work, and where p-funk used to work. actually its where me and him met a couple of years ago, when he was 155lbs and doing cardio everyday because he was scared of getting fat coughpussycough.

EDIT:
BW today morning was 215.4lbs.  Probably holding a bit more water because of that stupid cake and increased carbs. On the upside my bicep vein seems to be more prominent throughout the day, i used to only see it when i got a pump in my arms, but now its visible most of the time.

Things i have to work on:
-start taking measurements, arms, waist, and legs.
-getting enough sleep.  i'm one of those freaks that needs 12hrs to feel rested.  I usually get about 6 though, so i'm beat all day.  I gotta start getting to bed by 11pm.
-getting my core work done more often.
-building a habit of taking alcar. last i read you were supposed to take it on an empty stomach, so morning is probably the best time. 
-read more about science and all that jazz. i've lately been reading more for entertainment and got away from reading about biochem/mechanics etc. i need to find a good, beginners, biochem text...any suggestions?

thats all for now, work should be slow today so i'll be hanging around here.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

yan, what are you doing after work today?  I get done at 8.  Wanna go to the dinner so I can eat grilled chicken and salad and at least watch you eat something really good....lol


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yan, what are you doing after work today?  I get done at 8.  Wanna go to the dinner so I can eat grilled chicken and salad and at least watch you eat something really good....lol



I'm down, depends on when i can get out of work.  today i should be gone by 4:30, then i'll lift and afterwards i can come up there to grab a bite. you wanna go to the diner again? cause i've been dreamin of a diner burger with fries.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> I'm down, depends on when i can get out of work.  today i should be gone by 4:30, then i'll lift and afterwards i can come up there to grab a bite. you wanna go to the diner again? cause i've been dreamin of a diner burger with fries.



okay, meet you at the gym at 8??


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

its a plan. i'll call and leave a message if i'm runnin late.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 25, 2005)

How did I miss this journal?  Yanick, I'll be tagging along.  Oh yeah, and I'm with you about the 200 lbs and under thing  .


----------



## Yunier (Feb 25, 2005)

Yanick what your nationality man?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2005)

yanick is russian, he likes vodka, playing in the snow and horse back riding in central park.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yanick is russian, he likes vodka, playing in the snow and horse back riding in central park.



i like long walks on the beach, how many times have i told you!?!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

2-25-05

Upper Pull (just realized it easier to type two words instead of four, lol)

Power Shrugs, from hang position RI=90s
315x3
365x3
365x2
365x3

workouts like there always remind me to work on grip. all those were grip failure i'm sure i wouldve gotten atleast 5 with wraps.

Pull Ups RI=90s
BWx4*6sets

NG Pulldowns RI=60 from here on
140x12
150x8,7

Face Pulls didn't use the rope this time, gym was sorta busy and i wanted to keep moving
90x12
110x10,10,9

Barbell Shrugs
225x12*3sets

Decided to stop there without any bicep work. someone must've stolen the freaking weight belt from this gym now, i was looking forward to doing some heavier pull ups for maybe 4 sets of triples or doubles but i couldn't find that shit. Did a cumulative fatigue thing, 6th set was a pretty difficult 4 (what can i say i'm a fat bastard and only rested for 90s). Face pulls got stronger, but i guess maybe i was doing less of a range of motion with a V-bar type thing instead of the rope attachment. shrugs were so so.

one more thing i have to work on
-start doing grip work.  so that means i need core and grip work worked into my routine.  Maybe on cardio days, i'm pretty spent after legs and i just plain forget after upper pull/push. i need to have a full written out routine, maybe for this next one, i haven't really outlined myself a routine (in terms of exercises), i just kindda do that as i go along in my workout following the guidelines that are set.

i should have something by sunday, i'll take tomorrow off completely and maybe some cardio/GPP/Active Rest on sunday.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 25, 2005)

diet was the same today except meal 7 was a turkey burger with fries and a bunch of ketchup. I'm probably gonna get something else to eat before bed i dunno what yet though.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

> workouts like there always remind me to work on grip. all those were grip failure i'm sure i wouldve gotten atleast 5 with wraps.



fuck it.  power exercise.  no need to go over 3 reps, shorted your RI and move the weight real fast.




> . i need to have a full written out routine,




power/rep range/shock???


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck it.  power exercise.  no need to go over 3 reps, shorted your RI and move the weight real fast.



yeah i figured as much, but still with wraps i might've been pullin more weight.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> power/rep range/shock???





Diet today:

200+g C in the form of pancakes
66g P in the form of whey 

130g C and ~60g P in the form of turkey burgers (on buns, mmmmmm) with tons of ketchup.

thats all so far.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yeah i figured as much, but still with wraps i might've been pullin more weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





looks like a sound diet to me.  

yeah, post your feelings about F&B!!  LMAO!!!!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, post your feelings about F&B!!  LMAO!!!!



LOL!!! if i'm thinking of the same F&B that you are, thats funny as shit...stop startin trouble


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> LOL!!! if i'm thinking of the same F&B that you are, thats funny as shit...stop startin trouble




it is my middle name.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

i should probably stop eating so messed up, i'm gonna become IR if i'm not already!

on a side note, this kid is my hero 

110lb clean and jerk


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

Holy Shit!!!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

diet update

80g C and 30g F from 2 hot pockets
75g C from 100g angel hair pasta (.2 of a 500g package)

i've also probably gotten another 30g of fat from other stuff but i'm not really counting it. i wasn't supposed to count anything today, but i just want to know how many cals i put away on days like these.

BW was 217.4 in the morning, an hour ago it was 222.8


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

lol, what the hell are you doing today?   Re-feed?  eating whatever you want?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 26, 2005)

kindda whatever the hell i want, with a sort of refeed mentality. More on the side of whatever the hell i want though lol. I'm going to a diner later to eat a burger and fries, lol.

bw was 224.8 30 min ago.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

Damn, I want to be 224


----------



## P-funk (Feb 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I want to be 224




eat like that and you will be.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 26, 2005)

Funny thing.. I have been all day   Gotta remind myself diet starts monday, so I need to ripen up.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I want to be 224



 ...I can give you some of my fat and you'll hit 224 alright lol.  

I really did not want to carb-up today but I had to do it. I am going to feel very nice tomorrow when I lift...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 27, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> LOL!!! if i'm thinking of the same F&B that you are, thats funny as shit...stop startin trouble



Post your views.. dont be a pussy.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> I really did not want to carb-up today but I had to do it. I am going to feel very nice tomorrow when I lift...



why would you ever not want to carb up?? thats just insanity.



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Post your views.. dont be a pussy.



Fuck that i'm not being a pussy. I just think the ppl at that board, well one guy in general, is a little off his rocker about insulin and workout volume and a bunch of big words will always attract stupid people/newbies to follow you around.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 27, 2005)

journal update:

BW this morning was 220.4, kcals tomorrow will stay at around 3k. Didn't workout today, just felt lazy today and i'm feeling a bit under the weather.

Woke up really late today, 2:30pm so i only had 3 meals, but i super sized them  

Meal 1
3oz smoked salmon
33g whey
1 tbsn sour cream
1 cup oatmeal
4 fish caps

Meal 2
~7oz lamb, cooked
6 egg whites
1.5 tbsn olive oil
sweet potato
3 fish caps

Meal 4
12oz ground turkey, cooked
4oz ground beef, cooked
1 cup oatmeal
4 fish caps

Totals
220P
108F
135C
2400Kcals


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, I want to be 224


I was just thinking I never want to be 224 again LOL. Looking good in here Yanick and that video is just amazing!


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Rock.  224 is a nice number, but honestly i'd like to be a much leaner 224 i'm just afraid of losing any size/strength on anything resembling a serious cut...i'm weak/small as it is and loss of those two and i wouldn't be able to live with myself.

I feel like shit today, must've caught a cold from my brother. No workout today, my school schedule is mon, wed, saturday so my training schedule will be tues, thur, sat.  full body 3x/week, i have the plan written out but my journal is at home i'll post it tonight when i get home i think i'm really going to enjoy this program it looks really good on paper. I didn't have time for my carbs in the morning, so i'll add those to my other meals to keep kcals up for today.


----------



## Katia7 (Feb 28, 2005)

I feel you on the cold.. same here. Sucks!
Hope you feel better!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope you feel better buddy. I hear you on the 224. If I was a "lean" 224 that'd be fine but I definately wasn't LOL. I think I look much better around 200.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

Katia7 said:
			
		

> I feel you on the cold.. same here. Sucks!
> Hope you feel better!



Thanks K.  BTW you're Russian correct?



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better buddy. I hear you on the 224. If I was a "lean" 224 that'd be fine but I definately wasn't LOL. I think I look much better around 200.



Thanks for the well wishes Rock. Thats the diff. between us, looks take a backseat to performance, don't wanna risk getting even weaker than i am. When i hit some respectable numbers on my lifts i'll think about going on an all out cut, maybe even do a BB contest someday (after all, i did start out as a BB, strength training is just a lot more fun).


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

Journal entry:

New program begins tomorrow, i will tweak it as i go along to make it better fit my schedule or based on suggestions from you guys.

Fullbody 3x/week, focusing on increasing my numbers in 4 lifts.

Deadlift
Squat
Benchpress
Overhead Press

Day1:Squat/DL Strength, BP/OHP Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
Day2:BP/OHP Strength, Squat/DL Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
Day3:All Hypertrophy/Conditioning day.

Day1:
Squat 5x3 90+% of 1RM RI=120s
BP 8x3 60% of 1RM RI=30s
Neutral Grip Pull Ups 3x6-10, RI=60s (reps/rest are the same from here on)
BB OHP
SLDL
Leg Press
BB Shrugs
Bent Over Laterals
Standing Calfs
Core

Day2:
BP 5x3 90+% of 1RM RI=120s
Stop Squats (Pause in the hole) 8x3 60% of 1RM RI=30s
Seated DB OH Presses
Face Pulls
Bent Over Rows
Front Squat
GM's
Seated Calfs
BB Shrugs
Core

Day3: All Hyp.
Deads
Squats
Sup. Set Leg Ext w/Leg Curl
DB Shrugs
Pulldowns
Seated Rows
DB Benchpress
Lateral Raises
Reverse Pec Dec
Calves, stand/seat
Core

Every 3 weeks i switch the main lifts, IE week 1-3 OHP and Squat, 4-6 BP and DL and within those three weeks i will increase my intensity linearly. So i go from triples in week 1 to singles in week 3. Also on the all hypertrophy day i'm going to try and increase my conditioning so i might steal that little decreasing RI thing from Pat, but i'm still not sure. Pat suggested a routine like this for me, and i drew it up based on a convo we had so if someone sees a flew in it speak up. As i said i'll make suggestions as i go along, i'm gonna try and run this routine for atleast 12 weeks. Afterwards i'll see what happens.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Is that from the article P sent?


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is that from the article P sent?



no, thats based on what he did after his contest last summer.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

Today's Diet, everything is the same as last time except i couldn't eat my oatmeal in the morning and no pre/post w/o shakes.

meal 5
5oz lamb
1 scoop whey
1 tbsn olive oil
1.5 C oatmeal

42P, 20F, 75C

Totals
247P
113F
192C
2764Kcal

I've also figured out i've been underdosing my green tea.  I have NOW green tea extract which is 40% catechins. Recommended dose for epigallocatechin-3-gallate (EGCG) is ~250mg and in green tea EGCG makes up about 50% of the catechins (there are four all together). So each cap is 400mg extract, 

400*.4=160mg total catechins
160*.5=80mg EGCG
80*3=240mg EGCG

I've only been taking 2 caps/day, 1 in the morning 1 pre workout, i'll increase it to 1 in the morning and 2 pre workout for that extra caffiene boost around w/o time. Caffiene however doesn't give me much of a stimulant effect, i don't feel anything form it really, but just in case i'll take 2 around w/o time.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

> Squat 5x3 90+% of 1RM RI=120s



How are you going to get 5 reps with 90% of you 1RM (which is your 4RM)?  or is that 5 sets of 3?




> Day1:Squat/DL Strength, BP/OHP Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
> Day2:BP/OHP Strength, Squat/DL Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
> Day3:All Hypertrophy/Conditioning day.



Not bad.  the only things I would adjust would be in regard to you overhead pressing and benching.  On day one when you are doing speed work I would do some overhead presses folowing that at moderate intensity, maybe a 6-8rep range.  On day 2 with your strenght work for bench I wouln't do overhead presses.  Instead do front front raises to work your anterior delts instead.  Ditch the front squats and put hammer curls in their place to work the bicep stabalizers (remeber, this day is to get your bench up!).  For leg work do something that is real core oriented.  Step ups in a hypertrophy rep range are cool as are lunges or BB split squats. On day three start with heavy Overhead BB work (doubles or triples).  And put your front squats on day three as well, ditch the regular squats.  Deadlifts for reps may be okay but I would rather do heavy GM's on this day along with my overhead work.   I am not a fan of the leg press on day 1 after squating heavy (to much compression on the spine) although I do like the SLDLs (maybe in an 8-10 rep range).  Unilateral leg press is cool and takes out some of that compression or again, lunges, step ups, split squats are my favs.  But whatever.

As far as getting your deadlift in here there are a few choices you can make:

1) day one is strength and day two is speed for squats right now and then in 2 weeks you switch in the deadlift and then two weeks after that back to the squat.

or

2) On day one do strength in your squats.  Day 2 Speed deadlifts (power).  Do that for 2-3 weeks and then switch so that day one is heavy deadlift day and day 2 is speed squat work (box squats, stop squats....etc....).


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i should probably stop eating so messed up, i'm gonna become IR if i'm not already!
> 
> on a side note, this kid is my hero
> 
> 110lb clean and jerk



Holy shit is right......I wanna start doing those, so I can throw the weights down like that when im finished

Looking good in here Yanick, Fuck I cant wait to bulk


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How are you going to get 5 reps with 90% of you 1RM (which is your 4RM)?  or is that 5 sets of 3?



5 sets of three you illiterate bastard  



			
				funkster said:
			
		

> Not bad.  the only things I would adjust would be in regard to you overhead pressing and benching.  On day one when you are doing speed work I would do some overhead presses folowing that at moderate intensity, maybe a 6-8rep range.  On day 2 with your strenght work for bench I wouln't do overhead presses.  Instead do front front raises to work your anterior delts instead.  Ditch the front squats and put hammer curls in their place to work the bicep stabalizers (remeber, this day is to get your bench up!).  For leg work do something that is real core oriented.  Step ups in a hypertrophy rep range are cool as are lunges or BB split squats. On day three start with heavy Overhead BB work (doubles or triples).  And put your front squats on day three as well, ditch the regular squats.  Deadlifts for reps may be okay but I would rather do heavy GM's on this day along with my overhead work.   I am not a fan of the leg press on day 1 after squating heavy (to much compression on the spine) although I do like the SLDLs (maybe in an 8-10 rep range).  Unilateral leg press is cool and takes out some of that compression or again, lunges, step ups, split squats are my favs.  But whatever.
> 
> As far as getting your deadlift in here there are a few choices you can make:
> 
> ...



i have to go shower to clear my head before i start adjusting my program according to your suggestions.  how long will you be on for?

Cold Iron, hell yea bro.  Oly lifts are the shit, i really love doing them nothing gives you a more powerful feeling then throwing weight around like that. I don't know of any gyms in my area that have bumper plates/platforms etc so i can't really just drop weight like that from overhead, i gotta do it nicer or people complain. Next program i'd love to incorporate the oly lifts into my program, they are just plain fun.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> 5 sets of three you illiterate bastard
> 
> 
> 
> i have to go shower to clear my head before i start adjusting my program according to your suggestions.  how long will you be on for?




like 5min........lol


----------



## Yanick (Feb 28, 2005)

okay so tomorrow, i'll e-mail ya sometime during the day, i want to get the kinks worked out because i have to start it tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

okay, that is cool.  i will have a bunch of time in the middle of the day to help.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay, Pat helped me iron out the kinks and here it is fellas:

Day1:Squat/DL Strength, BP/OHP Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
Day2:BP/OHP Strength, Squat/DL Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
Day3:All Hypertrophy/Conditioning day.

Day1:
Squat 5x3 90+% of 1RM RI=120s
BP 8x3 60% of 1RM RI=30s
BB OHP 5x3 90+% of 1 RM RI=120s
Neutral Grip Pull Ups 3x6-10, RI=60s (reps/rest are the same from here on)
SLDL
Unilat Leg Press
BB Shrugs
Bent Over Laterals
Standing Calfs
Core

Day2:
BP 5x3 90+% of 1RM RI=120s
Speed Deads 8x3 60% of 1RM RI=30s
GM's
Bent Over Rows
Front Raises
Face Pulls
Split Squats
Seated Calfs
BB Shrugs
Alt. Hammer Curls 2x6-10
Core

Day3: All Hyp/Conditioning
Power Cleans x 3->Front Squats x 6-8->OH Press x 3-5 for 4-5 sets, RI=90s
Pulldowns
CGBP
Seated Rows
Lateral Raises
Reverse Pec Dec
Calves, stand/seat
DB Shrugs
Sup. Set Leg Ext w/Leg Curl
Static Holds 2sets x as long as i can hold 315lbs
Plate Curls 2sets x 5-10
Core

Pat also brought it to my attention that this is a lot of volume so the workouts might take too long. He suggested i use 30-45s RI's on non strength work, but i think i'd die. For now i'll keep it as is and i'll see how long today's workout takes me to complete, i'll adjust accordingly. I can't freakin weight to get to the freakin gym today especially since my diet has been spot on, and my weekend cheats have been super high carb i should see some nice numbers on the squats and OH presses.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn that's a lot!! Each w/o is going to be like a session in hell LOL. Good luck, I look forward to seeing how this works for you


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

> Power Cleans x 3->Front Squats x 6-8->OH Press x 3-5 for 4-5 sets, RI=90s



I love that combination.  3 consecutive cleans followed directly by 6-8 consecutive front squats and finished off by 3-5 overhead presses always makes me want to poop my pants.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay a few words before i post my workout.

I felt like complete shit coming into the gym...horrible day at work with a bunch of overtime and a lot of unnecessary stress. I almost bailed on the workout, but thank god i have this journal up as you guys motivate me to not be a pussy.  If i had no one following my progress (besides everyone here, i have no serious BB/PL friends) i would've definitely just sat around today. Thant being said, lifting is most definitely the best stress reliever out there.  Although i'm not happy at all with my workout, i feel like a million bucks right now. Lets get into it.

3-1-05
Squat/OH Press-Strength work
Bench-Power work

Squats (PL style, i'm just going for moving the most weight i can, the front squats will take care of core/quad development) RI=120s
315x3x3sets
315x2-i missed rep #3
315x0-i believe that was just a mental thing, i'm sure if i tried another set i would've nailed 3 reps again, but i didn't. I felt like complete shit doing these, the bar felt super heavy on my back and i was dipping forward just a little bit coming out of the hole. On set #5 i didn't even get it up an inch, i just sank it deep and got stuck there...dumping the bar is very fun though 

Benchpress RI=30s
135x3x8sets

I still felt like shit at this point in the workout.

OH Presses RI=120s
155x3x5sets

About half way through these i really started getting into the w/o, i felt stronger on my 3rd and 4th set than my first two.  Set 5 was pretty hard to finish off. Here comes the tough stuff.

NG Pull Ups RI=60s from here on
BWx6x2sets
BWx5

SLDL
245x8x2sets
245x7-grip failed on that

Really breathing hard and sweatin up a storm by now

Unilateral Leg Press, counting just the plates
135x8x3sets - this was too light, i'll go to 4plates next time

I was about ready to give up right here

BB Shrugs
245x8
245x10x2sets

First set i just kind of lost my grip on the bar, i cut my thumb over the weekend and it was really bothering me but i just kept screaming (literally) at myself "Don't be a pussy!!" yes i was getting funny looks.

Seated Bent Over Laterals
10x10x3sets - too light but the gym was crowded and i didn't have time to go hunting for heavier DB's so i just slowed down the negative and really concentrated on form/squeezing R. delts/traps.

Donkey Calf Raises
plate#20x10x3sets - i can probably get away with increasing this weight by a plate or two next time

Core Work:
2 sets of leg raises->pikes (where you bring your toes toward the ceiling) with 1 min rest
during the 1 min rest i would bridge (not on my neck, just shoulders) and hold it.

That is all. Food is the same, forgot my sweet potato for meal 3 so i had 45g dextrose in pre/post w/o shake. Gotta up my kcals as well, the increase will be from more protein in meal 3 (up to 45-50g) and more carbs all around.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

> First set i just kind of lost my grip on the bar, i cut my thumb over the weekend and it was really bothering me but i just kept screaming (literally) at myself "Don't be a pussy!!" yes i was getting funny looks.



That is great lol


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That is great lol



haha, yea i got that from Pat when we used to work together at his gym.  He would be gettin under the bar for some heavy squats and he'd be saying to himself "Okay Pat don't be a fuckin pussy" it was great.

Also i should note that this workout took me almost exactly 1 hour, not counting the warm ups. i ride the bike for 3-5 min, then i do a westside type warm up for whatever exercise i'll be going heavy on so it takes a good 15-20 min. Basically, from the time i left my house till i got back 2 hours passed. Oh yeah i also had to sit around for maybe 5 minutes afterwards just to make sure i wasn't going to have to vomit on my way home.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

gay


----------



## Yanick (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i'm gay



wow pat, i had no idea.  have you told ivonne yet? she's gonna be heartbroken


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Great w/o, I like that routine alot! I don't yell at myself in the gym but I mumble stuff to myself the entire time LOL.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> wow pat, i had no idea.  have you told ivonne yet? she's gonna be heartbroken




lol....dick.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol*....dick*.


He just can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Yunier (Mar 2, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> He just can't stop thinking about it


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

First day of college yesterday, man i haven't been in a classroom/school for so i long i was nervous as hell walking around the campus. College should be okay though, hoping that the people aren't as retarded as they were/are in High School (i'm taking evening classes, so most of the people are older/have jobs etc).

Anyway, diet yesterday was the same.

meal 5 (replacing my pre/post w/o shakes) this will probably be my meal 5 on mon/wed which is when i go to school after work.
44g whey
.75C oats
1 tbsn olive oil
5 fish caps

workout today should be great, although its only morning and knowing the people at my job it might be a veeeeeerrrrrry long day leading up to it.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2005)

the people at your job are assholes.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 3, 2005)

yan...nice workouts...good stuff man looks like a tough workout, i'd even go as far as to say maybe too much volume for your CNS in one day let alone the week, are you feeling any side effects of fatigue or overtraining, you dont have to notice it in your muscles to be overtraining, CNS is a separate component although it is integrated...good luck man


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

LOL.. Yanick isnt a retard man(just a pussy, or so P tells me).. he knows what he's doing.. I think


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

Pat, tell me about it bro. Its almost 5:30 and like i've predicted its been a loooong day.

TYG, thanks for stopping by. The workouts are definitely tough, especially since i'm such an out of shape fat ass and the RI's are pretty short for me. I get really light headed, dizzy, and nauseous afterwards but i don't see that as a bad thing   As far as the overtraining thing goes, you may very well be right. This is only my first week on the program, and i've only done one workout so far (today is my second) so i wouldn't feel any effects yet.  I want to give this routine atleast a 4 week run to see if i make gains or not and to see if i will overtrain myself with this type of routine.

i'll also be increasing kcals come the weekend, i really don't have anytime during the week, especially this week i'm struggling just getting through the day. I've been getting very little sleep, and my job is stressful added to the fact that i'm going back to school after 2+ years, buying books, being around lots of strangers (a very hard thing for me to do) etc.  I'm hoping things will calm down next week as this one has felt like a giant tornado.

Time to eat meal #4 and go home.  I'll throw another update on here after the gym and try and get to sleep as early as possible. My brother and a bunch of people are going on a cruise so i have to drive him to the airport at 3am tomorrow morning, then i have school on saturday so i won't get a good nights sleep till saturday night (i'll probably wind up sleeping for like 12+hrs).


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think



lol, i like that. i really just sound like i know what i'm doing.  This routine is really completely new to me. I've done full body routines before, but that was back when i was 100% bodybuilder, trying to lose fat and get that ever elusive 6 pack. I really only started strength training a little over one year ago, when i came to work with Pat at his gym. Its funny how i though everyone who worked out only did it for looking good, then i met guys who couldn't care less if they were fat as long as they could clean and jerk x amount of weight or squat y amount. I started strength training and hit some serious numbers (went from a 225x1 ATG squat to 315x1 with the help of Avants' ONE, then after coming off i got my squat to my all time highest of 405 and was DL'ing 405 for 6 fairly easy reps, my all time strongest bench was 295, but that was all the way in HS i hate fuckin benchpress, lol). I also gained some serious size along with it and i've been hooked ever since.  I like to think of myself as a strength athlete with a BB'ers mentality i enjoy seeing new veins popping out and i don't want to be super fat but i don't mind being where i am now (~15-16%).

Also, due to me being a retard when i was in HS i picked up a bunch of bad habits.  I went through a period in my life where i did lots of drugs (most pot) and i also picked up cigarettes and only recently dropped them.  I don't do drugs at all anymore except some pot on the weekends or on days when i feel really stressed and i'm not lifting (like yesterday for example). So basically, this is pretty new territory for me with the short RI's and strength work, full body etc. A couple of months ago i would never have been able to pull off a routine like this, i would do a set of higher rep squats (5+) and be breathing hard for 20min. I think that right now i will be able to make great gains on this program as long as i stay focused and i don't let all the bad shit in my life take over (thats where you guys and this journal come in, like i said earlier i have no other real support, almost every single one of my friends smoke cigarettes, pot, do drugs, drink regularly don't watch what they eat etc).

So thats my explanation of whether or not i really know what i'm doing, more like my life story but what the fuck ever its my journal bitches.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

3-3-05

Benchpress - Strength 5x3
Deadlift - Power 8x3

BP RI=120s
225x3
245x1x4sets

the fear of having 245 fall on me was too much (yes i know i'm a pussy) so i just hit singles.  Felt like a real pussy pushing such light weight for only 1 rep, but i'm pretty sure i would've been able to hit it for doubles atleast my first couple of sets had i had someone i trust spotting me. fuck it, i'll see what happens with 245 next week.

Speed Deads 8x3 RI=30s
225x3x8sets

these got me a little winded and pumped my lower back up pretty good.

GM's, bar high on traps RI=60s from here on
155x10x3sets

i'll go heavier next time, those were fairly easy to hit

BO Rows, supine grip
185x8x3sets

mostly had to drop the bar because my lower back/hams couldn't stabilize me anymore, i do these keeping my upper body as close to parallel as i can without rounding so my lower back took a beating.

Front Raises, Bilateral or should i say simultaneous unilateral lol
20'sx10x3sets

these were light, gym was crowded and i couldn't find heavier DB's.  the db's in this gym also don't have the weight written on them, except for a few of them so i'm probaby gonna switch over to doing these with plates, cables or a BB.

Face Pulls
110x10x2sets
110x8

did these with a rope and its an improvement over last time.

Split Squats
135x8
135x6x2sets

i forgot just how hard this exercise is. i'm so bad at proprioceptive stuff, it'll take some time for my CNS to get used to this movement so i should see some nice increases in the coming weeks.

Seated Calfs
115x10x3sets

focused on contraction, slower negative no bouncing...typical BB shit

Hammer Curls
35'sx10x2sets
35'sx8

BB Shrugs Prone Grip
275x5
275x4x2sets

grip failed on all of those, if my grip could keep up i'm sure i could bang out atleast 8 reps across the board with this weight

Core

Swiss ball crunchesx2
Static Bridge holdsx1
V upsx1

Overall the workout was great. I'm obviously very dissapointed with the BP, but other than that i didn't feel as winded, didn't get nauseous or lightheaded etc. Some of these exercises i haven't done in a while so i'll be messing around trying to find a good weight to use.  I should mention i go for cumulative fatigue type work, i will usually leave a rep or two in the tank and try and let my muscles get fatigued with each set. Reason being, this is a pretty good amount of volume and i don't want to hit failure too often, if ever really, and risk CNS burnout.

This w/o took me a little over an hour, not counting warm ups, because i had to piss like 4 times and i had to hunt around for weight/DB's for a bunch of exercises.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

simultaneous unilateral


----------



## Yanick (Mar 7, 2005)

Its monday morning, i was pretty busy over the weekend. Diet was clean friday night, except for half a box of cheez-its sour cream and onion flavor, mmmmm. Saturday and Sunday was horrible, chinese food and lots of angel hair pasta. Even with all that cheating on the weekend, i'm looking much more vascular than i have in months.

Saturday's w/o was cut short because the friggin gym closed at 8 and i forgot about that. I got through maybe half of it and then i had to leave, so i finished it off on sunday. I'll post my workout today after school, but i just gotta say whoever thinks squats are the hardest exercise they ever did they should try 3 power cleans, followed by 6-8 front squats and 3 overhead presses for 4 sets. Man i was close to leaving after that, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 7, 2005)

> 3 power cleans, followed by 6-8 front squats and 3 overhead presses for 4 sets




LMAO!!!  No shit!

Side note to that exercise for yan.....george is thinking about training for an olympic meet in june which is the qualifier for the empire states games where you compete for state champion.  we gotta go to that!!





> As far as the overtraining thing goes, you may very well be right. This is only my first week on the program, and i've only done one workout so far (today is my second) so i wouldn't feel any effects yet. I want to give this routine atleast a 4 week run to see if i make gains or not and to see if i will overtrain myself with this type of routine.



the thing about all the volume and the CNS training is that (a) it really isn't that much volume in comparision to what most people do now.  I mean you are training total body 3 days a week (provided you recover well enough it isn't a problem and you are hypocloric also, which helps).  The volume looks high if you are looking at one days work but in reality you have there about 10 sets for chest (not counting the speed stuff because it is so submax) and back broken up over 3 days where as most people train chest or back in one day with 12-15 reps.  Arms are treated to much less volume on this routine and legs are nothing crazy (especilly for someone who wants to shed some BF).  Also, the short rest interval work is pretty sub maximal as you can't lift that heavy with such short rest intervals.  the short rest intervals just provide a different stimulus to the muscle and increase training density.  A program like this could be run nicely for a 4-6 week period as a cycle of over reaching before lowering the volume to a maintenace leve for a few weeks and then blowing it back up again.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Side note to that exercise for yan.....george is thinking about training for an olympic meet in june which is the qualifier for the empire states games where you compete for state champion.  we gotta go to that!!



Hell yeah we're goin bro.  That shit will be fuckin sweet!





			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> the thing about all the volume and the CNS training is that (a) it really isn't that much volume in comparision to what most people do now.  I mean you are training total body 3 days a week (provided you recover well enough it isn't a problem and you are hypocloric also, which helps).  The volume looks high if you are looking at one days work but in reality you have there about 10 sets for chest (not counting the speed stuff because it is so submax) and back broken up over 3 days where as most people train chest or back in one day with 12-15 reps.  Arms are treated to much less volume on this routine and legs are nothing crazy (especilly for someone who wants to shed some BF).  Also, the short rest interval work is pretty sub maximal as you can't lift that heavy with such short rest intervals.  the short rest intervals just provide a different stimulus to the muscle and increase training density.  A program like this could be run nicely for a 4-6 week period as a cycle of over reaching before lowering the volume to a maintenace leve for a few weeks and then blowing it back up again.



makes sense, we'll see how i do on this thing.  The only thing i'm thinking right now is that part about recovering well.  I get very sleep, from an objective point of view.  I'm still not really too sure how sleep effects performance, i get 6-7 hrs a night, but for me thats like nothing...yawning all day and shit. Plus i hate my job (stress level is super high), and this school thing although its only 2 classes is adding to the stress. So thats the only thing that might hold me back, i feel worn down all the time and sometimes its really hard for me to get into the workout like that first one (took me about 20-25 min to start feeling good/strong). I'm thinking of maybe using something for focus/energy pre workout, not EC or anything i don't like stimulants it feels like cheating.

how was the Arny Classic?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 7, 2005)

3-5-05

P-clean (3 reps) -> Front Squat (6-8 reps) -> OH Press (3-5 reps) RI=90s
135x3/6/3x4 sets

so fuckin hard! no exercise except squats makes me feel like this, its that really dizzy, tons of pressure on your head, heavy breathing, about to puke/pass out type feeling where you don't know what the fuck is going on around you you're just trying to catch your breath and then BAM 90s is up and you gotta do it again!

Pulldowns RI=60s from here on
170x8x2sets
170x6

CGBP
185x8
185x6
185x3

fuckin pussy shit right there, i almost got pinned on the third set under the fuckin bar again!

Seated Cable Rows
200x8x2 sets
200x7

Laterals, Standing
30'sx60x3

*Gym closed

3-6-05

Rev Pec Dec
100x8x3 sets

Calf Presses
270x10
360x10
450x10

slow reps, BB'er shit my calves suck.  BTW is it calfs or calves?

DB shrugs
120'sx4,6,5

all grip failure, although that last set i doubt i could've gotten more that 6 anyway.

Leg Ext Supersetted with Unilat. Leg Curls
150x8 - 70x8
160x8 - 80x8
180x8 - 80x7

gotta go heavier on the leg ext next time, and my gym has no regular leg curls, they only have that kneeling unilateral leg curl machine, so thats gay.

BB Holds, double overhand
315x3setsx5 sec count

wow that was horribly difficult. I usually use alternate grip and you don't realize how much that helps.  I doubt i pull 365 using double over grip.

Plate Curls Unilateral, No RI
10+5x10x2sets

Core
2 sets ab roller thing


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Calf is singular, and calves is plural.  So.. they pretty much mean the same thing 

Nice workouts bro.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

I told george about you getting pinned under the bar on close grip decline bench press.  he said (a) why is he doing close grip decline bench press?  I could see incline by why decline?  I don't understand the purpose and (b) that story right there just solidifies to me the fact that he is a retard.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> so fuckin hard! no exercise except squats makes me feel like this, its that really dizzy, tons of pressure on your head, heavy breathing, about to puke/pass out type feeling where you don't know what the fuck is going on around you you're just trying to catch your breath and then BAM 90s is up and you gotta do it again!


Ah yes, aren't squats great?  I have a love/hate relationship with them too.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Calf is singular, and calves is plural.  So.. they pretty much mean the same thing
> 
> Nice workouts bro.



Oh i knew calf is singular i just wasn't sure what the plural form was. Thanks for the help and the compliment.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I told george about you getting pinned under the bar on close grip decline bench press.  he said (a) why is he doing close grip decline bench press?  I could see incline by why decline?  I don't understand the purpose and (b) that story right there just solidifies to me the fact that he is a retard.



a. i'm not really sure, remember when i hurt my shoulder a while back doing unloaded machine OH presses? After that healed i tried do CG incline/flat and they both hurt my shoulder so i tried decline and felt fine. Never really tried incline after that, i'll try it next chance i get.
b. thanks a lot, you couldn't tell him something good about me? like that time when i...no wait, or that time that...no forget it i'm a retard.




			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Ah yes, aren't squats great?  I have a love/hate relationship with them too.



this has become my new favorite movement. i really like doing oly lifts, they are fun as hell next program i'm going to try and focus more on oly lifts and power stuff and just try and maintain my strength for the PL'ing stuff, so BB'ing work will probably be nil.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

i increased my kcals this week by adding .5 can of tuna to meal 3 and bumped the oatmeal in first and last meals to 1 cup. I need to get more carbs in my two cottage cheese meals, those apples aren't cutting it maybe i'll just start mixing oatmeal into my cottage cheese...god my diet is boring.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

With the Cottage Cheese add some Cinnamon, Splenda or Stevia, Oat Bran, and Berries.  Tastes pretty good.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i increased my kcals this week by adding .5 can of tuna to meal 3 and bumped the oatmeal in first and last meals to 1 cup. I need to get more carbs in my two cottage cheese meals, those apples aren't cutting it maybe i'll just start mixing oatmeal into my cottage cheese...god my diet is boring.




try mine.  

actually mine isn't so bad.  Ivonne showed me how to cook.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

> With the Cottage Cheese add some Cinnamon, Splenda or Stevia, Oat Bran, and Berries. Tastes pretty good.


I actually tried cottage cheese with a yogurt, and it came out tasting really good. Much better than I expected.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah I like CC with Yogurt, Really good.  Might concern some with sugar though.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, me too. he and a few of my friends that are powerlifters really like to dump on me about my BW. Call me a pussy and shit.


 If you don't mind me asking, how much do you weigh? You look plenty big to me


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> With the Cottage Cheese add some Cinnamon, Splenda or Stevia, Oat Bran, and Berries.  Tastes pretty good.



sounds like a good suggestion. i don't like to use sweeteners in my food (its cheating), only in tea/coffee. Its hard for me to keep berries in my house on a consistent basis because everyone at home eats them and i run out before i know it. So i'm left with oat bran, what the hell is that? Can i just grind up some oatmeal instead? Cinnamon is also a good idea, i'll give that a try. My diet is boring because i am a control freak and i'm lazy. The foods i eat require little to no prep (i eat oatmeal raw) and are foods that i always have in the house.



			
				Seanp156 said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, how much do you weigh? You look plenty big to me



Pat's tippin the scales at ~185lbs, which really isn't heavy at all but he's a midget so he looks big as shit. He's strong as hell though (stubby arms help a lot  )!

MonStar: yogurt is no good, don't want the added sugar. Plus i also like to torture myself by eating super clean, i thoroughly believe that suffering builds character.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

okay i'm literally on the verge of fuckin leaving this piece of shit fuckin job. i need to rant right now and then to request some help from you guys.

my fuckin job blows. not only is almost everybody here a fuckin moron, the pay is fuckin shit, the commute fuckin kills, and they treat you like your nothing. first of all some backround is required. i work in manhattan, shipping packages for a company that distributes watches to retailers. i guess i work in there headquarters, and i ship stuff out for the prod development/sales dept. and whoever else needs shit to be shipped out. work is from 9-5:30, and everybody here is good with not giving me shit to do after 4 or so, except this one fuckin bitch. she consistently gives me shit either at 5:30 on the dot and goes home leaving me with 30min worth of work or she waits even longer than that. what pisses me off the most is that its never, ever, ever anybody else in the office. I really didn't mind for a while because i get paid hourly and some overtime never hurt. Now however i got shit to do other than this fuckin crap job. School, gym, homework, cooking etc kills my whole day, i literally have no time to even sit down and relax all day, i've had a TV in my room for months now and it has never even been plugged in.  So basically i've been telling this lady that i have to start leaving on time and that the deadline for packages is 5 because i need to be out the door at 5:30. 10 or so minutes ago, my manager calls me and starts giving me shit how i have to stay till atleast 6 and that if i have a schedule change i need to tell her...WTF is that all about, since when do you fuckin have to tell your manager in advance if you have to leave ON TIME!!!! Thats some fucked up shit man, so i'm stuck here till 6, and really in the end the extra 30 bucks is not fuckin worth the loss of time in my day. I'm so sick of this fuckin job its not even funny, i'm so close to going up to my boss and telling her to shove this fuckin job up her fuckin ass, but the problem is also that my brother works in this company (in a different location) and he kindda hooked me up with this job when i couldn't find work. Now i'm definitely quitting this job, i fuckin hate it here so much. the stupidity used to be tolerable, but this whole shit that i can't even leave on time, thats just fuckin stupid. anybody got any ideas on how i should go about this whole situation. the worst part is that i set up my school schedule to make time for this fuckin place and now i'm just really passed my boiling point. Im a very calm person and don't yell at anyone or anything so all this stuff thats been going on i've just been dealing with (mostly through lifting and smoking pot), but i think this last convo took the cake. I almost told my manager that i quit during the convo, but decided to get some other people's opinions on the matter (you guys, parents whoever). theres more stuff to add, but i gotta go...i'll update later.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Yea, thats fucking bullshit.  I feel your pain, and will be quitting mine soon.  My shift is from 2:30-11:30 mon-thur and friday its 2:30-830.  Well, I have to stay LATE on friday(9:30+) because my boss' wife started working here.  She complained that I was running jobs too early to get out on time.  I brought it up to him, but he didnt care.

Anyway, look around and find another job before you quit.  How long have you been working there?(I gather quite a while)  You dont owe your brother anything, you've done your time.. plus the way they are treating you is unacceptable.  Find a new job, then quit.  If you want them as a reference then give two weeks.. if not, use your vacation time(paid) and then quit when its up lol.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, thats fucking bullshit.  I feel your pain, and will be quitting mine soon.  My shift is from 2:30-11:30 mon-thur and friday its 2:30-830.  Well, I have to stay LATE on friday(9:30+) because my boss' wife started working here.  She complained that I was running jobs too early to get out on time.  I brought it up to him, but he didnt care.



dude that blows, we're almost in the same situation i guess. i work for jews though so i get to leave around 5 on fridays, although everyone else gets out like 4:30.



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Anyway, look around and find another job before you quit.  How long have you been working there?(I gather quite a while)  You dont owe your brother anything, you've done your time.. plus the way they are treating you is unacceptable.  Find a new job, then quit.  If you want them as a reference then give two weeks.. if not, use your vacation time(paid) and then quit when its up lol.



I've worked there close to 6 months, although when i went to HS they also hired me to make a catalog for them (they make knock off watches, so they have hundreds maybe thousands of styles). The bosses are really dickheads when i sit here and think about it. I mean just recently they wanted to put new cubicles up in the NY office, and some company quoted them $1000/cubicle i believe (they had used cubicles, just needed someone to figure out how to put them together and actually set them up). So instead of that, they just told me to go and do it and paid me fuckin $8/hour. Also in HS, i used to be a photoshop nerd, so i knew my shit when it came to that stuff so they hired me to do that stuff for 10/hour when a freelancer or agency w/e would probably cost them tons of money.

Starting to rant again, lol.

Thanks for the advice P, i'm not gonna quit this job until i have another lined up. That would just be stupid. I'd rather suffer than sit on my ass 8+hrs/day.

EDIT:vacation days? what the hell are those?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 8, 2005)

do it like I did.....take a week paid vacation and then on your first day back walk in the office and tell everyone to eat a fucking dick and then walk out.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

Thats EXACTLY what I meant by vacation.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't have any paid vacation days  

Pat, yeah that was great! I remember everyone was like, where'd he go? i was like he left.  lol

No gym yesterday, had to shovel/clean cars etc and i was just plain tired as shit. I'm gonna go today after school, so i won't be posting the w/o till tomorrow after work. I'm gonna lift this week on wed, fri, sun..i was thinking of jamming them together, like thur, fri, sun/sat but i decided that i want atleast 1 day of rest between w/o's.

Diet yesterday was clean, meal 5 was .5lb cottage cheese (30P, 10F), 1 scoop whey(22P), 3 slices flax grain bread (51g C) with some butter on the bread maybe totaling 1.5 tbsn (estimate, 10F).

Like i said, oatmeal in first/last meal is up to 1 cup, i'll start eating 1 slice of bread in addition to my apple in my 2 cottage cheese meals (starting tomorrow). I don't even know how many kcals that will work out to, i'll count it all up later and post my official meal plan sometime in the next couple of days.

Last friday's weight was 216.6, i think i forgot to post it.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2005)

Its snowing there?  What the hell, its warm as shit here.. I want more snow.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its snowing there?  What the hell, its warm as shit here.. I want more snow.



yea we had some snow, i think like 6''. where is your ''here'' anyway?

just jumping on real quick to update, because i'm happy and can't sleep.

Training 3-9-05

Squats RI=120s
335x2x5 sets

Bench RI=30s
155x2x8 sets

OH Press RI=120s
165x2x5 sets

NG Pull Ups RI=60s from here on

*like maybe a 5-7 minute break. there was nowhere to do my SLDL's, so i had to wait for some kindda big (like my size, maybe a lil bigger) guys to finish DL'ing. First one guy went and got 3 plates for like 8, then a bigger one came and did 405x1 and some other guy went up to try 405 and couldn't do shit, the first time he tried it and only his ass came up he couldn't straighten out for nothing and he was rounding his back i was waiting for something to fuckin snap. then i told him that he's gonna hurt himself and to work on form and he's like 'uh yeah thats probably a good idea'...dickhead. then the guy who got 405 tried 495 (he barely locked 405 out, i doubt he could've even pulled like 435 let alone 495). so after they're done i tell em to leave 405 on the floor and i come up and do a quick single, alternate grip of course. the bar felt so light, when i start DL'ing i think i'm gonna try hitting 405 for 3's which would pretty much tie my all time strongest DL.

back to workout

SLDL's
275x5x3 still grip failing

Unilat. Leg Press RI=45s (that means, both legs then rest not rest between legs)
180x8x3 sets

BB Shrugs
275x8x3 sets

Seated Bent Laterals
15x10x3 slow controlled etc etc. also as of now i don't keep my shoulder blades retracted, i'm thinking maybe keeping them pulled back will isolate the R. delts.

Donkey Calf Raises
#22x10x3 sets

3 sets rope crunches with the stack, one of them was 150lbs and the other was 200lbs, second one didn't really feel much heavier than the first though.

1 set legs lifts - pikes

workout felt great, didn't sweat as much only got a little bit nauseous at the very end. got stronger in everything, for a warm up i rode the bike for 4 min and then did a westside type warm up leading up to my heavy squats and in that i hit 315 for 1, it was cake. i kind of assaulted my body with all these things at once (quit smoking, strict diet again, good strict routine) that my work capacity is really increasing, hopefully i'll see some good results in the mirror to. i took pictures like 3 weeks ago after i ate breakfast on sat. morning so i'm kindda bloated but its something, if i bro didn't delete it and i take another picture and see some results i'll post em up. and if i don't see results, we shall never speak of this again.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 10, 2005)

Going with full body workouts are we?  Good choice.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

lol at the deadlift story.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Going with full body workouts are we?  Good choice.



yup full body is really the shit. anyone who is not down with full body is cold whack fo shizzle




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> lol at the deadlift story.



just like you used to do with me when i was liftin and you would just come up and start hitting singles after your workout, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 10, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yup full body is really the shit. anyone who is not down with full body is cold whack fo shizzle
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hahhahaha.....remeber when vicki came up and yelled at you for slamming the deadlift bar on the floor.  and you said it was heavy and you were jsut doing a controled drop and you couldn't help it.  then i went over, deadlifted it, held it there for a few seconds while blowing her a kiss....hahhahahahhahaha.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hahhahaha.....remeber when vicki came up and yelled at you for slamming the deadlift bar on the floor.  and you said it was heavy and you were jsut doing a controled drop and you couldn't help it.  then i went over, deadlifted it, held it there for a few seconds while blowing her a kiss....hahhahahahhahaha.



oh man, vicki was/is so hot. she was so small, definitely a spinner   

is she still working there?

gimme a couple of weeks to work my DL and we'll see what i'll be pulling, and i won't be cheating and doing sumo shit either, bitch.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> oh man, vicki was/is so hot. she was so small, definitely a spinner
> 
> is she still working there?
> 
> gimme a couple of weeks to work my DL and we'll see what i'll be pulling, and i won't be cheating and doing sumo shit either, bitch.




yeah, lol, sumo is so cheating.  I am going back to conventional next week.

Vicki doesn't work there anymore.  She left to be a full time stripper.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Vicki doesn't work there anymore.  She left to be a full time stripper.



man, i wonder where she works. i'd pay to get a lap dance from here, although i'd be scared to cream my pants, lol.

Jumping on to update really quick...had an awesome workout conditioning is through the roof.

Bench RI=120s
255x1x5sets my weak point is definitely tri's, i get stuck just before lockout.

Speed Deads RI=30s
245x2x8sets

Bent Rows Supine Grip RI=60s from here, unless otherwise stated
225x6x3, a little hip pop on the last rep or two

GM's
165x8x3sets felt really strong on these could've hit 10's but i was scared for my back, i've hurt my back doing these kinds of exercises twice now (sldl, dl).

BB Front Raises (cambered bar) 2 10's lbers and 1 5 lbers on each side, i guess that 50lbs might be 55 the damn gym doesn't have labels on the db's or fixed bb's
50x8x3sets

Face Pulls used a different cable set up because my usual was taken
110x12 got carried away
130x10 waaaay too light
150x10 still too light, but that was the whole rack damnit   

Split Squats
185x5x3 sets

Seated Calves
135x6,8,8

BB Shrugs (alt grip) RI=30s
275x8,8,6 decreased RI to give my body a different stimulus since i did the exact same thing two days ago

Unilateral Hammer Curls No RI
40x6,6,4

Core
2 sets of swiss ball crunches with a body bar (don't know the weight) held overhead.

i felt like ass during my warmup and my benching for some reason. couldn't place what was bothering me, until i got to my speed deads. My stomach started turning and i had to fart really bad, so i went to bathroom and wound up taking a huge dump. i had to hover cause the damn bathroom is filthy and the dump took a long time so my quads were pretty pumped, but when i came out i felt like a million bucks. Great workout overall, progressed in everything, except the places where i changed certain variables (ie facepulls on a different cable set up). i'm happy, going to a party to try and meet some girlies, later fellas.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude thats fucking gross hahahahaha

Nice workout.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 12, 2005)

Yeah, that is gross LOL! Glad that was all that needed to happen . Nice strength on Bench  I thought you said your bench sucked


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2005)

how many times do I have to tell you....shit before the workout!!!  Like george always said...."wait a minute.  let me shit before we train otherwise I may shit my pants because  once the workout starts it doesn't stop for anything."  LOL.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dude thats fucking gross hahahahaha
> 
> Nice workout.



i don't know, talking about taking shits is a topic of discussion with most of my friends doesn't really gross me out. ever seen eddy murphy raw?

you know when your taking a nice shit, and then all of a sudden your ass just closes up and cuts the shit in half?  you gotta wipe your ass like 500 hundred times to get it clean?

LOL



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is gross LOL! Glad that was all that needed to happen . Nice strength on Bench  I thought you said your bench sucked



this has happened to me before, and it was before dl's for strength. same scenario, felt like shit...took a shit and felt great. i'm happy that i've managed to catch those and take care of them, otherwise i might crap my pants while lifting and then i'd never be able to return to that place.

my bench does suck, i weighed in on fri morning, at 218.2lbs.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> how many times do I have to tell you....shit before the workout!!!  Like george always said...."wait a minute.  let me shit before we train otherwise I may shit my pants because  once the workout starts it doesn't stop for anything."  LOL.



i did shit before hand, but i was in a hurry so i guess that i didn't completely relieve myself  i'll tell you what, holding yourself up like that is a workout in itself. i was sweating harder after coming out than i was when i got in there.

the party fuckin sucked monkey nuts. sausage fest...god i hate when girls invite like 20 guys and theres like 3 girls. i had maybe 3-4 shots of vodka/tequila and smoked some pot. we all got bored over there, and went to a diner (turkery burger and fries, mmm), it was meh.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 12, 2005)

lol @ all this talk of poo.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2005)

Yea, Dale would love it in here.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 12, 2005)

I knew I smelled something, I couldn't put my finger on it, but now I can.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 13, 2005)

Cut the shit and get back to the workouts.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 14, 2005)

Man, shit seems to be a popular subject with you guys, lol. didn't know half of you even cared about my journal, i have/will have tons of stories about taking dumps under funny circumstances.

Lifted yesterday, but i only have like 35min to lift (not counting warm up) so i did a HIT type workout. Everything was 1 set to failure, reps were a little higher on some exercises because i wanted to make sure i failed or came really close. i'll post the full workout after i get home from school. I asked some guy to watch me on bench, emphasized the fact that i didn't want a lift or spot and that all the guy was supposed to do was lift the bar off my chest when i failed. the guy was a fuckin moron, everytime the bar slightly slowed down he would start moving to spot me. i started yelling "DON'T TOUCH THE BAR!!!" then when i actually did fail, the guy doesn't help me rack it he SPOTS me as in makes me struggle like a motherfucker to rack it. people are fuckin morons. but i did hit 185 for 12, i believe, on CGBP. After this week of straight up benching, i'm gonna switch to floor presses or rack lockouts to work the upper part of the bench (tri's). I'm also switching dl/squat work to strength for dl and power for squat next week. Maybe tweak a few more things, like maybe supersetting front squats with leg curls instead of extensions, i really hate extensions they are just a boring/PITA exercise for me.

Diet wise, i'm gonna be having 45g dextrose in the my pre/post w/o meal so that will bring all my meals to 45-50 P, 45-50 C, 15-20 F (with 0 F around w/o). that puts me 3500-4000 kcals/training days and slightly lower for non training (minus 200-300kcals). i still need to sit down and figure out exactly how many kcals i'm eating...i just need to make some time. i forgot my bread today for my cottage cheese meals so i had a brownie to make up the difference.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 14, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i forgot my bread today for my cottage cheese meals so i had a brownie to make up the difference.


Nice substitution.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Nice substitution.




hahaha, what a slob!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh man have i got a story for you.  Myles was doing leg press last week with his gay ass skin tight shorts on (the rainbow ones).  Alll of a sudden he stands up and holds his hand over his ass and runs down the stairs.  he comes back up 5min later with pants on.  I was like "what the hell?  you changed your clothes?" and he says "yeah, I ripped a hole in my shorts.  That sucks, they are my favorite shorts."  hahaahhahahahhahahaha....fuck.  why does he wear those gay things.

then i was checking out Jesse's web page and reading about zercher deadlifts and myles is standing over me and he says "what is that?  how to hurt your back training?"  what a retard!!  I told george that and he said "tell myles not to be afraid to train old school." hahhahahah


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Nice substitution.



haha, thanks i thought so to. it was really good too. thanks for stoppin by btw, its good knowing people besides Pat, and PreMier read this thing.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Oh man have i got a story for you.  Myles was doing leg press last week with his gay ass skin tight shorts on (the rainbow ones).  Alll of a sudden he stands up and holds his hand over his ass and runs down the stairs.  he comes back up 5min later with pants on.  I was like "what the hell?  you changed your clothes?" and he says "yeah, I ripped a hole in my shorts.  That sucks, they are my favorite shorts."  hahaahhahahahhahahaha....fuck.  why does he wear those gay things.
> 
> then i was checking out Jesse's web page and reading about zercher deadlifts and myles is standing over me and he says "what is that?  how to hurt your back training?"  what a retard!!  I told george that and he said "tell myles not to be afraid to train old school." hahhahahah



LMAO! Myles is a fuckin character. those shorts man do i remember those things, i always wanted to tell him the 80's have been over for more than a decade now buddy.

For acting so smart all the time, that guy is a fuckin moron. i remember one time i was talking about that Dr. Leistner video we saw when he was doing round back SLDL's (and we were talking about GM's and stuff), and he was like "yea thats a great way to hurt your back" i wanted to just call him out on it and start giving him shit, but i was a pussy and just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

quick update

diet went out the window yesterday completely. A friend of mine and my brother's came from Russia, so me and my brother's GF (who i work with) had lunch with her (the friend). I had a chicken salad on whole wheat with lettuce tomato and turkey, lettuce, tomato, mayo on whole wheat for lunch. i didn't have time to eat before leaving work so i just had the last 1/4lb of cottage cheese left in my container and fish oil. Didn't go to school, because we decided to go out with her at night and eat some sushi, so when i got home i had some stuff called Riga Sprats (some kind of little fish, it was packed in canola oil, i believe). Then i had maybe 5 rolls at the sushi place with a little fried ice cream and called it a night, funny thing is i probably ate less kcals for the day as i only had 5 whole meals all day. Came home and passed out, i'll post my last two workouts after today's workout, i'm gonna try hitting 350 for singles today, hopefully it'll all workout.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Good luck on the singles.  And post your damn workouts on time! hahaha


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> haha, thanks i thought so to. it was really good too. thanks for stoppin by btw, its good knowing people besides Pat, and PreMier read this thing.


  I read your journal, though I can't relate to most of your training lol. Btw, I would have gone for ice cream instead of the brownie.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good luck on the singles.  And post your damn workouts on time! hahaha



thanks P. i try to post em on time, somtimes i'm too lazy to walk upstairs and get my journal to post it up. but i'm mostly just tired as hell and i hop on here to check out everyone's journals (i read them all daily, even if i don't post) and go to bed.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I read your journal, though I can't relate to most of your training lol. Btw, I would have gone for ice cream instead of the brownie.



i had the brownie because one of my co workers baked them over the weekend and brought them in for everyone. we always have shit like that laying around the office and people try to fuck with me by eating it and going 'mmmmmm' i just say 'whatever, your fat.' lol

you should try some strength training, nothing sexier than a hot girl hitting singles


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

last two workouts

3-13-05

*All sets taken to concentric muscle failure ala HIT, except the first move.

RI=as fast as i can get to/set up next station.

Power clean -> Front Squat -> OH Press
135x3,6,5 - going up to 155 this week

Pulldowns
180x10

CGBP
185x12

Laterals
30'sx12

Rev Pec Dec
120x9

Calf Presses
540x12

DB Shrugs
120'sx7

Leg Ext -> Unilat Leg Curl
230(whole stack)x8 -> 90x6

DB Static Holds, pinch grip one side
35'sx10 count x 2 sets

Core
2 sets of decline situps. +25lbs held overhead.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

3-15-05

Squats RI=120s
350x1x5sets   

Speed Bench RI=30s
175x1x8sets

OH Press RI=120s
175x1x5sets - i tried 185 but that was too heavy, set 4 and 5 were hard to get.

NG Pull Ups RI=60s from here on
BWx6,6,6.5 thats garbage right there, i suck at calisthenics

SLDL
275x6,6,5+1 - all grip failures, last set the bar fell out of my hands so i just pulled one more rep from the floor. My hammies are pretty flexible for god knows what reason and i can hit the floor while still keeping my back straight.

Unilat Leg Press RI=30s
180x8x3sets - lowered RI instead of increasing weight, 30s is the lowest i'm willing to go for now, next week i'll up the weight and go back to 45 or 60s RI.

BB Shrugs
295x8x3sets - this was surprising, i can't believe i was able to hang on to the bar to hit that many reps. only explanation i can think of for why i can hit that many reps is because the bar builds momentum on the way down for the SLDL's and at the very bottom where you are reversing directions is where your grip has to work the hardest to hold on to the bar. Not the case with shrugs because ROM is so small. anyone care to confirm my hypothesis?

Seated BO laterals
20'sx10x3sets

Donkey Calf Raises
#23x10x3sets

Core
2 sets of crunches with hips/knees flexed and ankles criss crossed
2 sets of crunches side to side or whatever the hell they are called, its a crunch with a twist.

energy was great today. i took george's advice and got all the poo out of my system before working out and felt awesome the whole way through. leg press was pretty difficult with the short RI, but do-able. Nothing else interesting to say.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

Lol, I do weight train, but it's just not my priority I guess you could say. Lol I'm one of those crazy ass runners.

I am an excellent baker though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> BB Shrugs
> 295x8x3sets - this was surprising, i can't believe i was able to hang on to the bar to hit that many reps. only explanation i can think of for why i can hit that many reps is because the bar builds momentum on the way down for the SLDL's and at the very bottom where you are reversing directions is where your grip has to work the hardest to hold on to the bar. Not the case with shrugs because ROM is so small. anyone care to confirm my hypothesis?



That does make sense..  I mean its the only logical thing I can think of.  I know my grip really struggles on the eccentric motion of a shrug though.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 15, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, I do weight train, but it's just not my priority I guess you could say. Lol I'm one of those crazy ass runners.



crazy ass runner, lol.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I am an excellent baker though.



yea i was reading that in Ivonne's journal, your siginificant other is a very lucky man. judging by your pictures, its very believable that you don't indulge in your own creations.



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> That does make sense..  I mean its the only logical thing I can think of.  I know my grip really struggles on the eccentric motion of a shrug though.



yea i struggle there to, its just that i do a pretty quick negative (as fast as i can while keeping control) on stuff like SLDL's so the that moment when you need to switch direction is pretty tough for me. the last set where i dropped the bar i went down and came up without the bar lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> crazy ass runner, lol.
> yea i was reading that in Ivonne's journal, your siginificant other is a very lucky man. judging by your pictures, its very believable that you don't indulge in your own creations.
> QUOTE]
> Thanks for the compliments. As far as the significant other though...ugh...I haven't had a date in God knows how long, let alone a bf.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Denise.. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=40599


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 15, 2005)

Jake,   lol.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

> only explanation i can think of for why i can hit that many reps is because the bar builds momentum on the way down for the SLDL's and at the very bottom where you are reversing directions is where your grip has to work the hardest to hold on to the bar. Not the case with shrugs because ROM is so small. anyone care to confirm my hypothesis?



what must be why george used to say slow down your negative when your hands are getting tired on high rep SLDLs.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments. As far as the significant other though...ugh...I haven't had a date in God knows how long, let alone a bf.



sacramento must be filled with blind guys.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> what must be why george used to say slow down your negative when your hands are getting tired on high rep SLDLs.



hey i actually got it right? wow, that was really just off the top of my head...as i was typing i noticed i got 6 reps with 275 and 8 reps with 195 and it seemed strange.

how much did you pay for your COC? i'm probably gonna order some stuff from ironmind (COC, maybe a hat/t-shirt w/e) lemme know if you want something, i could just drop it off by you over the weekend and you'll just give me the $$$.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

> how much did you pay for your COC? i'm probably gonna order some stuff from ironmind (COC, maybe a hat/t-shirt w/e) lemme know if you want something, i could just drop it off by you over the weekend and you'll just give me the $$$.



I didn't pay anything for my COC.  Robert gave it to me (you know, george's old client that is ripped to the bone).  he didn't use it anymore so he gave it to me.  they are pretty cheap.  I don't know hwat I could really get there.  I will have to look.  How about you drop the shit off over the weekend AND pay for it.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I didn't pay anything for my COC.  Robert gave it to me (you know, george's old client that is ripped to the bone).  he didn't use it anymore so he gave it to me.  they are pretty cheap.  I don't know hwat I could really get there.



i posted up over at marunde's site about strong man and he told me to get some sand/duffle bag over at ironmind. i can't get onto ironmind at my work cpu for some reason, but i'll probably be getting that and start doing some odd lifts over the weekend. i guess the sandbags would be like stones, i'd like to rig up some kind of farmer's walk implement, and a sled to drag around. i'd love to do tire flips, but i have no room for that.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> .  I will have to look.  How about you drop the shit off over the weekend AND pay for it.



hhmmm...depends on how good the muffins are


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 16, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hhmmm...depends on how good the muffins are


Damn, P. YOu better hope those muffins turned out yummy! I didn't even try them before sending them out!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

You should see my pulling sled   I'll post a pic of it here.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

yan.  I thought i told you about the sand and duffel bags.  save your money from ironmind.  in the book dinasour training bruce kubick talks about making your own duffel sand bags.

go to the army/navy store and get 2 canvas bags (the heavy dudy green ones).   then go to the hard ware sore and buy some 50lb bags of sand.  Dump the sand out of the bags and into the canvas bags.  zip it up and you have a 150 or 200lb sand bag to play with.  Put it across your chest and walk or sprint with it.  try and hold it on the sides and clean and press it.  hold it on the sides and hammer curl it.  or for real fun do farmers walks by turning the canvas back on its back where there are no handles and try to just grip the bottom of the bag with your hand!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2005)

also, order some farmers walk implements (the plate loaded ones) from atomic athletic and buy some plates at the sporting good store.  load the sucker up and take it for a walk around the block.  just don't shit your pants in front of the neighbors.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

that'll be my weekend project. i just gotta find an army/navy store, lol. you think i could should get a log? i saw on atomic athlete, they have a plate loaded log simulator bar, looks pretty cool.

man i read your journal about training with george and i had a dream where for some reason me and george were fighting and i had him down on the ground trying to like get him in a choke hold and he wound up ripping off my arm, lol. it was a freaky dream.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

quick update.

meal 5 was 44g whey, 1 tbsn olive oil, 5 fish caps, 1 cup oatmeal.

meal 6 was 33g whey, 4 egg whites, 250 ml whole milk, 1 cup oatmeal.

got got only 5 hrs of sleep feeling dead tired and i have tons of work to do today. i'm probably not gonna be on here till tomorrow, so thats when i'll post today's workout (sorry, PreMier lol)


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> that'll be my weekend project. i just gotta find an army/navy store, lol. you think i could should get a log? i saw on atomic athlete, they have a plate loaded log simulator bar, looks pretty cool.
> 
> man i read your journal about training with george and i had a dream where for some reason me and george were fighting and i had him down on the ground trying to like get him in a choke hold and he wound up ripping off my arm, lol. it was a freaky dream.




an army store should be easy to find, especially in brooklyn.  Ask your brother, he would know where one is.  He is a retard like that...hahaha.

LOL, ya, the thing is he could do it to.  His grip is freaky.  He once crushed my hand so hard and kept squeezing that I was down on the floor in pain.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> an army store should be easy to find, especially in brooklyn.  Ask your brother, he would know where one is.  He is a retard like that...hahaha.



i'd love to come out and train but like you said george will probably make me stand outside, lol.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, ya, the thing is he could do it to.  His grip is freaky.  He once crushed my hand so hard and kept squeezing that I was down on the floor in pain.



yea i remember one time, i was opening the gym and me and him were in the elevator together and he giving me body shots. boy that wasn't pleasant at all.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

dude, I was just thinking.......

Remeber the gym in brooklyn we used to train at?  Remeber the old guy trainer....hahahhaha, how funny was that guy!!!  Remeber when he used to squat?  Or his advice!!  HAHAAHA, that guy was so fucking funny.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> dude, I was just thinking.......
> 
> Remeber the gym in brooklyn we used to train at?  Remeber the old guy trainer....hahahhaha, how funny was that guy!!!  Remeber when he used to squat?  Or his advice!!  HAHAAHA, that guy was so fucking funny.



haha, yea that was fuckin great. that guy was such as ass with his PR of 405x.25 lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> haha, yea that was fuckin great. that guy was such as ass with his PR of 405x.25 lol




lmao!!  They weren't even quarter squats.  it was like he unracked the bar, walked it out and stood there for a 25 count!!  The only thing possibly louder than then hard rock music blarring that day was you and I laughing hysterically in the back groud!!  hahahhahahahha

what about when he went to spot that guy on bench and the kid gets stuck and he just walks away adn yells "lift it yourself"  while the kid is getting pinned underneath the bar.. hahahhahahahhah.  What a moron.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao!!  They weren't even quarter squats.  it was like he unracked the bar, walked it out and stood there for a 25 count!!  The only thing possibly louder than then hard rock music blarring that day was you and I laughing hysterically in the back groud!!  hahahhahahahha
> 
> what about when he went to spot that guy on bench and the kid gets stuck and he just walks away adn yells "lift it yourself"  while the kid is getting pinned underneath the bar.. hahahhahahahhah.  What a moron.



LMAO!! that was some funny shit.

Journal Update:
will workout tomorrow morning, tired as hell today...took some valerian root and ate .5 can of tuna and 2 breasts of chicken dipped in egg and flour. laying in bed about to go to sleep so, gotta be up at 4 to train before work.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

> gotta be up at 4 to train before work.




this people...is a fucking warrior!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> this people...is a fucking warrior!!



yea, i wish...speaking of which i should probably get to sleep. g'nite patty, save some muffins for me...i'm gonna call you on sunday.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

ok


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

Yea, thats out of control.  I dont like waking up that early(probably because ive been working night shift for 2 years).


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, thats out of control.  I dont like waking up that early(probably because ive been working night shift for 2 years).



yea 4am is rough, but i gotta do what i gotta do...i'm definitely not missing a w/o.

where the hell is the pic of your sled?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

3-18-05

Bench RI=120s
245x2x5sets

i was pretty happy to get 2's across the board with 245

Speed Deads
265x1x8sets

speed wasn't great, but i'm in the higher range of intensity for speed work

Bent Rows Supine Grip
205x8,9,7

lower back was fried, i should've just stuck with 8 across the board but i thought i'd be able to hit 9 for my last 2 sets

GM's
185x6x3sets

not bad, these were deep

Front Raises 2 10's and 1 5 per side
50x10,10,8

i use a thumbless grip and got a pretty good pump in my forearms.

Face Pulls
120x8,8,7

i should mention that i use a lat pulldown for these and i put my foot up on the seat to keep myself from being pulled forward.

Split Squats RI=45s
185x5x3sets

these fuckin wiped me out, i got really pale and thought i was gonna puke. last set was fuckin hard as shit and i barely got 5 but i really wanted to hit 5's for three sets

Seated Calves RI=30s
135x8x3sets

BB Shrugs RI=30s
295x8,6,4

first two sets were alt. grip and last set was double overhand.

i skipped the hammer curls and core work today because honestly after the split squats i really wanted to puke, and i started draggin ass. it must've taken me 5 minutes to rack all the weights because i really couldn't move. i don't really mind, arms are not very important to me i gained an inch on both arms in about 1.5-2 months with no direct arm work. overall great workout, progressed everything in one way or another and felt really beat up at the end, which in my book is the only way to leave the gym.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice workout.

about the speed stuff, I had a disscussion with Myles today about doing speed work ala powerlifters and olympic lifting etc..He was talking about velocity of the lift etc.  saying how zatsiorsky didn't believe in this but at the last NSCA confrene Kramer was talking about how they are doing that with all of their athletes and how it is effective in increasing velocity when places in a program where some sort of maximum effort is used to counter balance the lower intensity of the speed work (using 40% of 1RM).  He was saying there were studies showing that olympic lifting is the only lift where you can actualy skip fiver types and recruit directly into type IIx fibers since the intensity is so high and the power threshold is so low.  Cool stuff.  then he was saying, about velocity training (speed work), that that is why he belives that pyramiding up in weight has worked so well for so many people because your first sets are light weight and you are moving at a greater velocity as you then progress to a heavier weight for the last couple of sets and work in more of a strneght training realm (greater intensity, velocity being compromised to a degree).  Cool stuff.  You gotta admit, Myles is hella book smart.  I know we like to dig on him a bit but the dude is really well read...I mean, he does have a phd.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Damn, nice w/o Yanick! How's it working for you? I still think your bench is decent, I'd be happy with it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea 4am is rough, but i gotta do what i gotta do...i'm definitely not missing a w/o.
> 
> where the hell is the pic of your sled?


Sorry, here it is.  It weighs a good 50+ lbs.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, nice w/o Yanick! How's it working for you? I still think your bench is decent, I'd be happy with it



thansk rock. the program is going great, i'm progressing every week. i just wish that carried over to the rest of my life. how's goes it with you? are you back for good? i see you switched over to HST (i quickly checked out your journal yesterday, no time lately), that seems like a good choice with the CKD.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, here it is.  It weighs a good 50+ lbs.



that looks awesome, what'd you use to make it (sheetmetal?)? did you weld the pipe thing on yourself?

what kind of surface do you drag it on? i'm thinking of making a sled, but i don't know if it will be a good idea all i have to work with is concrete (i'm gonna be doing stuff on the street, lol).

if the sled doesn't work out for me, i'm gonna get the harness from atomic athlete and some heavy duty rope and start dragging my or my bro's car around.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Its 1/4 inch plate steel.  Its out of a huge sheet, and the rod is 1" solid.  Then there are some small chain links.  I can pull it wherever, because there is a bend in the steel, grass, street, dirt, doesnt matter.  Its loud on the street though lmao


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> what kind of surface do you drag it on? i'm thinking of making a sled, but i don't know if it will be a good idea all i have to work with is concrete (i'm gonna be doing stuff on the street, lol).




about the sled on concrete....george always said  "lets see who is the real man and pull concrete on concrete you pussy."


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Nice workout.
> 
> about the speed stuff, I had a disscussion with Myles today about doing speed work ala powerlifters and olympic lifting etc..He was talking about velocity of the lift etc.  saying how zatsiorsky didn't believe in this but at the last NSCA confrene Kramer was talking about how they are doing that with all of their athletes and how it is effective in increasing velocity when places in a program where some sort of maximum effort is used to counter balance the lower intensity of the speed work (using 40% of 1RM).



yeah i guess i can see what you're saying about speed being effective as a supplement to higher intensity training (is the point that it won't work by itself?). also, 40% of 1RM is pretty damn low. i'd like to find out how they recommend setting up a program in terms of sets, reps, RI's and all that.



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> He was saying there were studies showing that olympic lifting is the only lift where you can actualy skip fiber types and recruit directly into type IIx fibers since the intensity is so high and the power threshold is so low.



power threshold? i haven't been up on the fiber types, so i don't know how you are breaking them down. from what i know there are Type I, IIa, IIb/x where type I is oxidative, IIa a hybrid which can switch from one to another and IIb/x is glycolytic. So correct me if i'm wrong. i read some stuff a while ago about plyo's and high power moves recruiting type IIb fibers before the others. now i don't know if that means that (like max attempts) you recruit all fibers or if you recruit only type IIb so w/e.



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> Cool stuff.  then he was saying, about velocity training (speed work), that that is why he belives that pyramiding up in weight has worked so well for so many people because your first sets are light weight and you are moving at a greater velocity as you then progress to a heavier weight for the last couple of sets and work in more of a strneght training realm (greater intensity, velocity being compromised to a degree)



yea, are we talking about bb'er pyramid stuff? because most bb'ers tend to want to do everything slow to contract and feel the muscle or whatever so i don't know how much water that holds. it sounds logical enough though.



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> Cool stuff.  You gotta admit, Myles is hella book smart.  I know we like to dig on him a bit but the dude is really well read...I mean, he does have a phd.



yea, i remember at the forums where he would kill it occasionally talking GH and pH of your blood and shit. i was like "whoa, this coming from mr. super slow oly lifter?" i later found out that he has a Phd. he actually helped me out a bit by explaining all the different lever types and how to distinguish them all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thansk rock. the program is going great, i'm progressing every week. i just wish that carried over to the rest of my life. how's goes it with you? are you back for good? i see you switched over to HST (i quickly checked out your journal yesterday, no time lately), that seems like a good choice with the CKD.


Yeah, I'm back in my own sorta way this time  I'm going to do HST while cutting down. When I decide to maintain or slow bulk I'll see if Patrick can hook me back up again


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

yea, he waqs saying that he thinks that including the speed work with strength training is effective but just standing alone it is not.  So you couldn't do like a 5 week program of 40% spead training exlusivley.  he thinks that is why the westide method (conjugate template) works so well.

for fiber types, I guess the easiest way to explain it is that type IIx is the new type IIb.  I guess they don't use the term type IIb anymore.

as far as the power threshold i meant to say time threshold needed for power as strength doesn't include that variable.

yes, he was talking about bb'er type pyramids sans the slower lifting.  just the idea of it is what he likes.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm back in my own sorta way this time  I'm going to do HST while cutting down. When I decide to maintain or slow bulk I'll see if Patrick can hook me back up again



its great to have you back bro. i was gonna email you when i read the thread in the open chat, but i'm so damn busy with everything now a days it seems like i'm always on the move and don't have a second to relax and take a breath.

when is everyone from the contest going to post their pics? you got some stiff competition in TP, Dale, and TCD.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> its great to have you back bro. i was gonna email you when i read the thread in the open chat, but i'm so damn busy with everything now a days it seems like i'm always on the move and don't have a second to relax and take a breath.
> 
> when is everyone from the contest going to post their pics? you got some stiff competition in TP, Dale, and TCD.


Thanks buddy. I understand the being busy part! I don't know when they are posting their pics. It's THEIR contest, they wouldn't let me play so I've been bugging them. As soon as I see them post though I'll post mine  Yeah, they are stiff competition and to be honest I'm sure they blew me away, but it's all in good fun


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, he waqs saying that he thinks that including the speed work with strength training is effective but just standing alone it is not.  So you couldn't do like a 5 week program of 40% spead training exlusivley.  he thinks that is why the westide method (conjugate template) works so well.



gotcha. westside is a cool program, i just don't think its for me. when i was doing it, i somewhat enjoyed it and definitely progressed with it but i just don't see myself being such a loyal follower like some guys are.



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> for fiber types, I guess the easiest way to explain it is that type IIx is the new type IIb.  I guess they don't use the term type IIb anymore.



okay makes sense. i was just reading some stuff earlier about how they have tons of classifications for fiber types, i think even siff goes into it a little bit in supertraining and then says that going into it deeper (and listing even more types) is way beyond the scope of the book.



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> as far as the power threshold i meant to say time threshold needed for power as strength doesn't include that variable.



oh okay, so you need to pass a threshold of time for something to be a power move?

i was reading something interesting a while back, these guys were debating what generates more power a snatch or a clean? Snatch takes less time, but a clean has a larger load and requires more work (as in physics work) at the end.  



			
				p-funk said:
			
		

> yes, he was talking about bb'er type pyramids sans the slower lifting.  just the idea of it is what he likes.



that makes sense then. i haven't done a pyramid workout in such a long time its not even funny, it just seem to make sense to me anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

> oh okay, so you need to pass a threshold of time for something to be a power move?



no, maximal power is achieved in a short period of time.  there is a time were you pass that and it is no longer absolute power since you have gone passed the time barrier and are no longer able to recruit the faster fiber types.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, maximal power is achieved in a short period of time.  there is a time were you pass that and it is no longer absolute power since you have gone passed the time barrier and are no longer able to recruit the faster fiber types.



oh okay.

your thoughts on the snatch vs clean and press up top?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> oh okay.
> 
> your thoughts on the snatch vs clean and press up top?




yea.  i agree.  i read something that the highest force output ever measured (being produced by a human being) was on a maximum effort clean.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

man i can't wait for these three weeks to be over so i can start doing some oly lifts. Jesse's forum got me into all that shit, zercher lifts and shit. its gonna be great, i just wanna run this program for another 3 weeks to progress my dl and see what i can use for singles.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

yea, I just got off the phone with george.  he was about to go train.  he said he thinks timmy may take states this year as a heavy weight!!!

his workout today he said is:

(1 rep equals) 1 power clean; 3 front squats; 1 overhead press
3 reps per set

push press

clean pulls

squat

regular auxillary lifts



damn!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

Who is this george guy I keep reading about?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

he's a friend of Pat's (i guess an aquaintance of mine) who is into the strength part of pumping iron. Doesn't give a shit how fat he is (although he really is lean), powerlifts, oly lifts, odd lifts etc. i think he deadlifted 710 in competition and squatted in the high 6's, and benched high 4's if i'm not mistaken...all natural btw. he's a total hard ass, like i said earlier he'd probably make some of the more sensitive people on this board cry while being nice


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, I just got off the phone with george.  he was about to go train.  he said he thinks timmy may take states this year as a heavy weight!!!
> 
> his workout today he said is:
> 
> ...



timmy huh, must be a hell of a big guy. is tommy competing at the meet too? is doc leistner gonna be there, i wanna meet that guy.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> timmy huh, must be a hell of a big guy. is tommy competing at the meet too? is doc leistner gonna be there, i wanna meet that guy.




timmy is the guy that owns the physical therapy place. he is huge!!  and tosses up some crazy numbers.  super strong guy.  don't know if Leistner will be there or not at the contest.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

about the alt. grip shurgs.  i never had a problem with them as that is how I deadlift anyway (like you).  In my other journal, DP did post this so it is just somethign to think about (I stopped shruging with an over under)



> I am not sure I would use an over/under grip on shrugs because of my bicep history and the way the long head attaches near the shoulder....
> 
> Do you feel any difference in contraction or the way the dead load stressses the joints/musculature (elbow through shoulder gridle?)?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> about the alt. grip shurgs.  i never had a problem with them as that is how I deadlift anyway (like you).  In my other journal, DP did post this so it is just somethign to think about (I stopped shruging with an over under)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you saying you do feel something different in the arm that is supinated? i've never felt it before, maybe i wasn't paying attention. Or are you saying the long head attaches near the shoulder and is somehow stretched when you elevate your scapula? i've heard of guys ripping their bi's when deading, but thats with huge loads.

did he give any other explanation?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> are you saying you do feel something different in the arm that is supinated? i've never felt it before, maybe i wasn't paying attention. Or are you saying the long head attaches near the shoulder and is somehow stretched when you elevate your scapula? i've heard of guys ripping their bi's when deading, but thats with huge loads.
> 
> did he give any other explanation?




i never feel anything.  the riping of the bicep is what he was reffering too.  it never bothered me but I gave it some thought and it scared me.....lol


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

lemme list my meals...i still haven't counted up my new kcals yet, for some reason i just have no motivation to. i might add some more food, like almonds to 2-3 meals next week and then start taking stuff out to drop some weight. i didn't weigh myself today morning either, i'll try and remember tomorrow morning.

meal 1 pre w/o
44g whey
45g dextrose

meal 2
4oz ground beef sirloin
1 cup oatmeal
44g whey
3 fish caps

meal 3
.75 lb cottage cheese, 4%
1 apple
1 slice whole wheat bread
3 fish caps

meal 4
1.5cans tuna
1 tbsn olive oil
3 fish caps
1 med sweet potato

meal 5
same as m3

meal 6 (post w/o #2)
22g whey
30g dextrose

meal 7
chicken souvlaki and greek salad with no pita (that was for Pat, lol) from diner with 1 tbsn olive oil

i don't know why i didn't eat any carbs in meal 7, thought of Pat and felt guilty, lol.

i should also mention i went to the gym again at 8 o'clock. i wasn't going to at first but then my brother wanted to go so i was gonna do him a favor and come to hang out and spot and stuff. then he pussied out but i was already excited about getting to finish off my workout from earlier (hammer curls and core) so i decided to go by myself. then at the last minute he decided that he'll come with me so he can bench, lol. i wound up doing 1 set of pull ups, neutral grip holding onto the frame for like 6, then front squatted 205 for like 5 reps just to see how heavy it would feel, then did some light weight snatches just to fuck around and show off, i used 95lbs come to think of it, it might have been 115. then i did hammer curls 3 sets of 40x8 and then i did lat pulldown abs. oh and some bodyweight squats on that half swiss ball thing just because it was laying around and its usually locked up because only trainers are allowed to use it


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i never feel anything.  the riping of the bicep is what he was reffering too.  it never bothered me but I gave it some thought and it scared me.....lol



i'd say as long as you DL heavier than you shrug you shouldn't worry. but thats just me, i won't give up my over under grip because i am so weak in the grip that my shrug weight would suffer greatly. i won't use wraps because its cheating, but alt. grip is raw baby.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> about the alt. grip shurgs.  i never had a problem with them as that is how I deadlift anyway (like you).  In my other journal, DP did post this so it is just somethign to think about (I stopped shruging with an over under)



When using the alt grip for shrugs, do you always grip the same way, or do you reverse the grip?  I feel much more comfortable with the right hand pronated.  I've tried the other way for both DL and shrugs, but it didn't feel right.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 19, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> When using the alt grip for shrugs, do you always grip the same way, or do you reverse the grip?  I feel much more comfortable with the right hand pronated.  I've tried the other way for both DL and shrugs, but it didn't feel right.




always alternate each set to prevent an imbalace in the thoracic spine as the hand that is internally rotated (pronated) will always pull harder.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> always alternate each set to prevent an imbalace in the thoracic spine as the hand that is internally rotated (pronated) will always pull harder.



hey i didn't know that, thanks.

Edit: although i still switched it every set i just didn't really know why.

Update:

Saturday was pretty clean, had: 

M1 eggs and three hot dogs (no bun, i think they were pork too), some whey and oats, olive oil, and fish caps. 

M2 3 egg whites, 1 can tuna, olive oil, 2 slices of ww bread

M3 was milk with 11g substance WPI, watermelon flavor. that protein is off the hook, flavor wise, but its pretty expensive so i'm not gonna start paying more money for flavor.

M4 chinese food, large chicken w/broccoli and brown rice (hey, thats some sully shit right there).

M5 venison steak, probably like 8-10oz cooked with a baked sweet potato, and sour cream, and i used BBQ sauce.

M5 lamb gyro. its lamb, pita bread, white sauce (i get extra white sauce), lettuce, tomato.

before meal 5 and bed i had a Rice Krispies Treat, and 3 cottage cheese w/ raisin covered with chocolate things. some russian dessert shit my mom had laying around.

Sunday meals were 

M1 7 egg whites, 1 whole egg, olive oil, brown rice, sliced up turkey breast.

M2 Chinese food, chicken with broccoli.

w/o

2 x muscle milk after workout, only cause i didn't go home right after the gym and i didn't have a shake with me for post w/o.

Workout was today, i would've went on saturday like planned but i went twice on friday so i worked out today instead.

3-20-05

Power Clean - Front Squat - OH Press RI=90s
155x3,6,3
155x3,6,2
155x3,2,0
155x3,6,3

i have no idea what happened on the third set, it was probably mental though i just kindda dropped the bar in the hole.

Pulldowns RI=60s from here
180x10,8,6

CGBP
205x6,5,4

i probably could've gotten 6,6,5 but i didn't want to risk it noone around to spot me...this is the only reason i like to workout with people that and motivation but noone i lift with motivates me really. its usually me yelling at them to move and shit.

Seated Rows
220x8,8,5

Lateral Raises
30'sx8,8,8

Rev Pec Dec
110x8,8,8

Calf Press
540x10,7,8 (more like 7+1, rest paused the last one realy)

DB Shrugs
120'sx7,7,7

BW Sissy squats supersetted with Unilateral Leg Curls
BWx12x3sets - 90x8,6,3

BB Static Holds RI=45s
315x12 count, 8 count, 10 count..i don't really know how i could time these so i just count.

Plate Curls, Unilateral No RI
10+5x10,7

Core

i think they're called spread eagle situps. the one's that westside guys do in the power rack you put your feet into the corner of the rack and do situps like that.

BWx12,10,8 RI=30s

I ran out of gas at the end there, i blasted through until the superset and then i kind of hit a wall. had to do sissy squats cause i dropped the bar on the shins on friday and couldn't do extensions.i actually cut my shin and then it started bleeding again in the gym, i have no idea why...i would guess the power cleans. i have a bunch of dried up blood on the shin right, its kindda gross, lol. i have no idea if they are bad for your knees (i didn't get any pain or anything) but i felt a pretty nice pump at the end there. i should try these holding a DB, any opinions people?

thats all for now.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya that Primaforce WPI is some good stuff. I bought a 2 lb. tub of watermelon, but ran out ages ago. I got a sample of the grape, and that's good too. Pricey shit though. I was thinking about www.allthewhey or www.proteincustomizer.com for my next protein order. Customizer looks similar to www.trueprotein.com and I've ordered their stuff before.

As for Chinese food though,   The drug reps (when I worked as a med. tech.) used to bring that for lunch all the time. Plus, my grandparents (who are Japanese mind you) love it, so everytime we used to take them out to eat, it was Chinese. I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

muscle milk tastes awesome!!

yes, spread eagle sit ups is what they are called.

Dropped the bar in the hole???  LMAO!!  I bet that was so loud!  I love losing a clean at the gym.  The volume is excellent.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Ya that Primaforce WPI is some good stuff. I bought a 2 lb. tub of watermelon, but ran out ages ago. I got a sample of the grape, and that's good too. Pricey shit though. I was thinking about www.allthewhey or www.proteincustomizer.com for my next protein order. Customizer looks similar to www.trueprotein.com and I've ordered their stuff before.



I used to use Optimum chocolate, but i switched to MRM Metabolic Whey just because the chocolate is better IMO. I pretty much go for price, and 10lbs for $50 can't be beat (and if it can, please let me know). If i had the money though, i would definitely get that Primaforce stuff...i tastes just like a jolly rancher, best protein i've tasted.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> As for Chinese food though,   The drug reps (when I worked as a med. tech.) used to bring that for lunch all the time. Plus, my grandparents (who are Japanese mind you) love it, so everytime we used to take them out to eat, it was Chinese. I can't stand it anymore.



well with my boring ass diet, i look forward to having egg whites and tuna patties on saturday just for something different. i really like the brown sauce and i sometimes get it on the side and use it with various things on the weekends, its gotta have tons of crap in it though.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> muscle milk tastes awesome!!
> 
> yes, spread eagle sit ups is what they are called.
> 
> Dropped the bar in the hole???  LMAO!!  I bet that was so loud!  I love losing a clean at the gym.  The volume is excellent.



muscle milk is pretty good. tastes just like chocolate milk...not that i remember what real chocolate milk tastes like anyway.

it wasn't really that loud, you should've heard me on friday, dropping bars left and right when doing snatches lol. i have no respect for the bally's by my house because, honestly, noone else in that gym has respect for it either.

Edit: quick update on diet yesterday.

i had a bunch of 'reduced fat' oreo cookies yesterday (probably like 15 of them, lol) with 300ml whole milk and 2 scoops protein. then i had maybe 2-3oz of turkey breast right before bed. i'm just trying to be as honest as i can with this journal, so i'll be listing with as much detail as i can even though i don't count kcals on the weekends. i do have to say this weekend was pretty clean, the only junk i had was the rice krispies treats, chocolate things and oreo's. all the other stuff was pretty clean IMO and if anything i was probably under my usual kcals on sunday.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

i have a quick non lifting related update.

i've been trying to get the hell out of my current job, but i really didn't know where to look for a job. i was juggling around the idea of trying personal training again, just to see if i could do because honestly i've grown a lot as a person over the past year or so. but about 15 min ago my friend called me and told me that they are looking for an assistant manager at his girlfriend's vitamin shoppe. i applied there a while ago, but never got a call back. the pay is better, but the hours are worse. she told me they give you one weekday off and one weekend off, and you need to put in like 40+hrs. now this vitamin shoppe is in brooklyn so travel time is much reduced (i spend about 2hrs/day on travel to my current job), plus its more convenient because i get to drive instead of take the train. i'll be getting paid an extra $2-3/hr more, and i put in about 40hrs/week at this job plus travel.

the only other thing that i have to mention is that they piss test and i smoke pot a couple of times/week. i would quit for this job, just because i hate my current job that much.

i gotta go work, but any advice or anything people? i'll be working in vitamin shoppe so i'll be getting employee discounts too


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Aren't there cleanser's that you drink a day before the test, that will show a passed test?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Aren't there cleanser's that you drink a day before the test, that will show a passed test?



yea but i know how to pass piss tests (its simple really) so i wouldn't waste 50 bucks on that crap.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 21, 2005)

So whatcha worried about


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i have a quick non lifting related update.
> 
> i've been trying to get the hell out of my current job, but i really didn't know where to look for a job. i was juggling around the idea of trying personal training again, just to see if i could do because honestly i've grown a lot as a person over the past year or so. but about 15 min ago my friend called me and told me that they are looking for an assistant manager at his girlfriend's vitamin shoppe. i applied there a while ago, but never got a call back. the pay is better, but the hours are worse. she told me they give you one weekday off and one weekend off, and you need to put in like 40+hrs. now this vitamin shoppe is in brooklyn so travel time is much reduced (i spend about 2hrs/day on travel to my current job), plus its more convenient because i get to drive instead of take the train. i'll be getting paid an extra $2-3/hr more, and i put in about 40hrs/week at this job plus travel.
> 
> ...





you know what i am going to say:

1) quite that shit job you have now
2) take that job at vitamin shop
3) quite smoking pot you lazy fuck.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Bump to that.^^  Pot doesnt mean your lazy, but P knows you better than I do lol  BTW, I favor the chocolate flavor of all the whey over MRM's protein.  Its cheaper too.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2005)

what about desk job at a gym?  free membership and you may even be able to tunr that into a part time training gig.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> So whatcha worried about



hahaha, i'm not really worried about anything to tell you the truth. the more i think about it, the more i'm set on doing it...its like its a sign or something, i'm on the verge of leaving my shit job and all of a sudden a light comes out of nowhere leading to, where else, a supplement store...its gotta be a sign.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> you know what i am going to say:
> 
> 1) quite that shit job you have now
> 2) take that job at vitamin shop
> 3) quite smoking pot you lazy fuck.



man i wish i had some pot right now, feelin so depressed that a joint would do me good. i'm gonna hold off on it though just in case this job does work out, i want as few metabolites in my urine as possible. i was also thinking of going hypocaloric, but i believe THC or its metabolites are stored in adipose tissue so dropping fat wouldn't be a good idea around piss test time. i don't have a source on that, its just something i read so don't quote me on it.



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Bump to that.^^  Pot doesnt mean your lazy, but P knows you better than I do lol  BTW, I favor the chocolate flavor of all the whey over MRM's protein.  Its cheaper too.



both me and P know that pot doesn't make you lazy. i'm just lazy by nature, lol. all the whey, huh? maybe i'll give it a try.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> what about desk job at a gym?  free membership and you may even be able to tunr that into a part time training gig.



yea thats a great idea, but i don't really know of any gyms looking for people right now. i was looking at monster.com and i checked out a couple of papers but nothing around that would work for me. you think i should just start sending out my resume to gyms whether they're hiring or not?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Your right, THC is stored in fat cells.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 21, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your right, THC is stored in fat cells.



hhhmmm, so maybe some DNP will get me high as a kite, lol.

on a side note (man i'm full of non lifting related shit today) i just want to talk about something really quickly. this journaling stuff is actually very therapeutic, i can see why people keep these things (and i'm not talking about just training journals now).

basically on my way home from school today a thought occurred to me...a very very depressing thought that took the wind out of my sails so to say. i just asked myself whats the point? whats the point to life? whats to the point work? lift weights? get drunk? eat crap? diet for shows? lift heavy stuff off the floor? whats the point to all this shit we do day in day out? it just seems to me that life is a never ending shit storm. i find that i don't look forward to anything anymore (except, well lifting but thats because i'm wierd like that), i'm just kind of going through the motions of 'living' but in the end it seems so pointless. i know i'm getting all philosophical and shit here, but its something that really hit me hard tonight. i just want to know if there is really a thing such as true happiness? sure you can be happy about certain things in life, hitting a PR or a certain bodyfat %, or meeting a girl or getting a new car, or whatever but all that seems so transient and before you know it, your just going through the motions again, miserable and alone. its a very depressing thought knowing that i'm only beginning the journey. you just hope that tomorrow will bring something/someone into your life that will make you happy, that will cure the boredom or whatever it is i'm feeling at this moment. i have no idea what i'm really getting at here...kindda like life feels very pointless, i feel like i'm a character in Dante's inferno being subjected to a torture over and over and over again with no end in sight (ever?). maybe i just need some sleep, i dunno. i'll see how i feel in the morning.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2005)

Yup, we are pointless little specs in the grand theme of it all.  Maybe it would be different if we didnt have such short lifespans.. but who knows.  If you want to know the purpose of life, thats simple.  To reproduce.. everything revolves around that, but the meaning of it?  Who the fuck knows.  I can tell you, that your not alone.. I equate going to the dentist, and going to the strip club in the same level of 'joy'.  Its hard for one to find their niche, but eventually we all do.  I hope


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

> yea thats a great idea, but i don't really know of any gyms looking for people right now. i was looking at monster.com and i checked out a couple of papers but nothing around that would work for me. you think i should just start sending out my resume to gyms whether they're hiring or not?



just strat calling gyms.  call a bunch of gyms.  they wouldn't put a desk job on monster.com




> basically on my way home from school today a thought occurred to me...a very very depressing thought that took the wind out of my sails so to say. i just asked myself whats the point? whats the point to life? whats to the point work? lift weights? get drunk? eat crap? diet for shows? lift heavy stuff off the floor? whats the point to all this shit we do day in day out? it just seems to me that life is a never ending shit storm. i find that i don't look forward to anything anymore (except, well lifting but thats because i'm wierd like that), i'm just kind of going through the motions of 'living' but in the end it seems so pointless. i know i'm getting all philosophical and shit here, but its something that really hit me hard tonight. i just want to know if there is really a thing such as true happiness? sure you can be happy about certain things in life, hitting a PR or a certain bodyfat %, or meeting a girl or getting a new car, or whatever but all that seems so transient and before you know it, your just going through the motions again, miserable and alone. its a very depressing thought knowing that i'm only beginning the journey. you just hope that tomorrow will bring something/someone into your life that will make you happy, that will cure the boredom or whatever it is i'm feeling at this moment. i have no idea what i'm really getting at here...kindda like life feels very pointless, i feel like i'm a character in Dante's inferno being subjected to a torture over and over and over again with no end in sight (ever?). maybe i just need some sleep, i dunno. i'll see how i feel in the morning.




I just wander around everyday hoping to gravitate towards the next thing that inrests me.  Occasionaly it happens, more often then not it doesn't.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Your w/o's look tough as hell  I don't know why, but I think it's so funny to find out you smoke pot


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If you want to know the purpose of life, thats simple



sex huh? thanks you just made me more depressed   



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I just wander around everyday hoping to gravitate towards the next thing that inrests me.  Occasionaly it happens, more often then not it doesn't.



yea but you're a musician (coughgothcough) so that kindda fits into your 'image' if you would.



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Your w/o's look tough as hell  I don't know why, but I think it's so funny to find out you smoke pot



workouts are great, i'm loving them. why is it funny that i smoke pot? its not like thats my identity (pothead), it used to be but not anymore. pot helps me relax because i fuckin loathe drinking.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

> you know what i am going to say:
> 
> 1) quite that shit job you have now
> 2) take that job at vitamin shop
> 3) quite smoking pot you lazy fuck.


Agreed, I would listen to him bud.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 22, 2005)

> workouts are great, i'm loving them. why is it funny that i smoke pot? its not like thats my identity (pothead), it used to be but not anymore. pot helps me relax because i fuckin loathe drinking.



lol, i think i worked out harder when i smoked pot...hahahah.....not.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lol, i think i worked out harder when i smoked pot...hahahah.....not.



its not like i smoke pot and then workout. i keep the two completely seperate and i've even learned how to control the munchies 

however i do have that vitamin shoppe interview tomorrow, so i haven't smoked for a couple of days and i'm gonna be drinking tons of water tomorrow. anyone know where i can get like 20g creatine?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

What do you need 20g creatine for?  Dont you have any creatine?  Go by a GNC or whatever early, and buy some monohydrate from them.  Its dirt cheap.

What kind of supplements do you use?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

3-22-05

Deadlifts RI=120s
405x2x4sets
405x1

i wanted to hit triples but that obviously wouldn't have happened with 405.

Speed Bench, Pause on chest for 3s RI=30s
155x3x8sets

speed was eh

OH Presses RI=120s
145x5x5sets

felt strong on these, might'be been able to pull it off with 155 will try next week

NG Pull Ups
BWx7,6,6

fuckin calisthenic bullshit 

SLDL's
275x3,5,3,3

1st/3rd sets were right hand over, left under. others were reverse of that. i don't know what happened, maybe the heavy deads drained maybe it was something else. added a set because i was very pissed with the regression.

Unilateral Leg Press
270x5x3sets

BB Shrugs
295x5,8,1+5

third set i tried double over but couldn't hold the bar for shit, i dropped it and did over/under for 5 reps. my left hand kept hurting so i took a look and noticed that my callus under the middle finger was halfway ripped off from my skin and bleeding. i got some scotch tape from the front desk, taped that puppy up and continued on.

BO Laterals
20'sx12,12,10

Donkey Calves
plate24x10,10,10

BB Shrugs
295x4,3

No core work.

I felt off this workout for some reason. endurance was there and keeping the RI's is getting pretty easy i don't dread them anymore. When i was doing the NG pull ups, some guy started talking to me because he always sees me doing PL'ing shit...big guy (5'9'' 280 ~20ish%). so my RI's on that was probably closer to 1.5-2min and i still only matched last weeks reps which is gay. Other than that, ripping my callus was cool, but having my grip give out was not cool at all. overall i've had much better workouts and much worse workouts in the past this was just average and i'm very not happy about that.

oh yeah, on top of that. my mom got me really mad (long story), so i thought i was gonna use the anger for fuel, but i just don't work that way. i need to have a clear mind and concentrate when working out so that could've had something to do with it. i had my mp3 player in my book bag and at one point i dropped 405 and a 25 fell off the rack onto my bookbag, which got me really mad because i thought i broke my mp3 player (that all stems from my mom pissing me off) so i launched the 25 and it wound up falling on my glasses and bending them really bad which just added fuel to the fire. man today was not my freakin day, if the chinese are correct with that ying yang stuff, tomorrow should be a great day after a shitty day like today...maybe i'll actually get that job and/or get laid


----------



## Yanick (Mar 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What do you need 20g creatine for?  Dont you have any creatine?  Go by a GNC or whatever early, and buy some monohydrate from them.  Its dirt cheap.
> 
> What kind of supplements do you use?



creatine is for the drug test i'm gonna have to take tomorrow.

for general info if anyone is interested, piss tests measure amount of metabolite/dl of urine and there is a cut off level (different for every job or whatever) where you will come out as negative.

so say the cut off level is 20mg/dl you just have to drink enough water to dilute your urine enough to where your pissing pure water and you'll have only like 5mg/dl and you'll come out as negative.

however some labs test for adulterated samples (creatinine levels, pH, color of urine). what i used to do to pass my drug tests was drink about 2 liters of water in the morning and start pissing pure water, then take a b complex to turn your piss yellow, dissolve 20g creatine in water and let stand for 5-10 minutes and then drink. i never did much about the pH, i heard you can drink vinegar or cranberry juice or something, i never bothered with it and whenever i did that for a drug test i always came back negative.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> 3-22-05
> 
> oh yeah, on top of that. my mom got me really mad (long story), so i thought i was gonna use the anger for fuel, but i just don't work that way. i need to have a clear mind and concentrate when working out so that could've had something to do with it. i had my mp3 player in my book bag and at one point i dropped 405 and a 25 fell off the rack onto my bookbag, which got me really mad because i thought i broke my mp3 player (that all stems from my mom pissing me off) so i launched the 25 and it wound up falling on my glasses and bending them really bad which just added fuel to the fire. man today was not my freakin day, if the chinese are correct with that ying yang stuff, tomorrow should be a great day after a shitty day like today...maybe i'll actually get that job and/or get laid



Man that is some Funny shit....Sorry to laugh but I was ballin' reading that.  Anyway I am the same way as you.  I can't focus on my workouts when angry and need to go in clear and determined.  Other than that.  Workout looked good


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ... _*tomorrow should be a great day after a shitty day like today...maybe i'll actually get that job and/or get laid*_


  Yanick...lol man we are in the same boat. lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

> oh yeah, on top of that. my mom got me really mad (long story), so i thought i was gonna use the anger for fuel, but i just don't work that way. i need to have a clear mind and concentrate when working out so that could've had something to do with it. i had my mp3 player in my book bag and at one point i dropped 405 and a 25 fell off the rack onto my bookbag, which got me really mad because i thought i broke my mp3 player (that all stems from my mom pissing me off) so i launched the 25 and it wound up falling on my glasses and bending them really bad which just added fuel to the fire. man today was not my freakin day, if the chinese are correct with that ying yang stuff, tomorrow should be a great day after a shitty day like today...maybe i'll actually get that job and/or get laid




damn, talk abotu adding insult to injury....lmao!!  hahaahha, pure retard.  God that is funny.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 23, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> creatine is for the drug test i'm gonna have to take tomorrow.
> 
> for general info if anyone is interested, piss tests measure amount of metabolite/dl of urine and there is a cut off level (different for every job or whatever) where you will come out as negative.
> 
> ...


So THAT is how it is done. I always wondered. Not for myself or anything, I just always wondered how pot smokers at a company I used to work at got hired or maintained their jobs since the company was so strict about drug testing and stuff. Having come from a background in graphic arts, surrounded by weird creative people who are more likely than not to be potsmokers, I was in the minority and always oblivious to all these cool things one can do to pass the piss test. I had no idea it is this easy. At least it sounds easy.

Oh and good luck with the job and getting laid. Sorry about your temper/mom/glasses/mp3 player   hahhahaha! Funny story, though!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man that is some Funny shit....Sorry to laugh but I was ballin' reading that.  Anyway I am the same way as you.  I can't focus on my workouts when angry and need to go in clear and determined.  Other than that.  Workout looked good



hey man, don't apologize about laughing at me. trust me i enjoy entertaining people anyway i can, even if its at my own expense.



			
				Yunier said:
			
		

> Yanick...lol man we are in the same boat. lol



yea tell me about it...i've also been meaning to post this up in my journal but i kept forgetting. i think working full body with tons of compound lifts increases your body's production of test. just a theory i have based on my level of horniness after i started this program hard. i mean i know i'm a teen and i have raging hormones, but lately i've been getting these surprise boners and its really getting uncomfortable at work when i waiting for them to go away and i got my boss telling me to go and do something, lol.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, talk abotu adding insult to injury....lmao!!  hahaahha, pure retard.  God that is funny.



  



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> So THAT is how it is done. I always wondered. Not for myself or anything, I just always wondered how pot smokers at a company I used to work at got hired or maintained their jobs since the company was so strict about drug testing and stuff. Having come from a background in graphic arts, surrounded by weird creative people who are more likely than not to be potsmokers, I was in the minority and always oblivious to all these cool things one can do to pass the piss test. I had no idea it is this easy. At least it sounds easy.
> 
> Sorry about your temper/mom/glasses/mp3 player   hahhahaha! Funny story, though!



yea its pretty easy to pass a piss test, the only PITA is that you pee every 5 minutes. they have these hair tests now though that can tell you exactly what drugs you've taken in the past 10 years or something like that.



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Oh and good luck with the job and getting laid.


 
i don't need luck, i need a freakin miracle (re:getting laid that is)


----------



## Yanick (Mar 23, 2005)

something to note. i've been feeling a bit worn down lately, don't know if its overtraining or not because i've pretty much been progressing almost everything, every week. it matters not, i'm still going to run this program for another three weeks (end of this week and another 2). then i'm gonna go on some type of lower volume upper/lower split for maybe 2-4 weeks and afterwards i'd like to try something completely new, maybe something centered around OL while trying to maintain my core lifts and maybe even increase them a bit since PL/OL training overlaps in a couple of areas.

i didn't go to work today because 1. i had that interview, which was not a bad interview IMO, she told me she needs to talk to the regional/district managers and shit and she'll get back to me next week. and 2. i felt kindda sick today...not coughing/sneezing, just a general tiredness, nausea etc. Didn't really eat much. meals were as follows

M1
44g whey
1tbsn olive oil
5 fish caps
1 cup oatmeal

M2 - more like a snack to hold me over for an hour or so
maybe like 4oz of pork (some kind of cold cut i had laying around the house)

M3-
15oz (raw measure) of steak. i forgot which cut i bought, but it was really lean, it was like eating freakin metal.
baked sweet potato
3 fish caps

fell asleep for like 4 hours

M4 before school, felt really nauseaus (sp?) here
1/4lb 4% cottage cheese
couldn't stomach anymore

M5 i'm finishing this as i type and going to bed.
3/4lb 4% cottage cheese
4oz ground beef sirloin
2 cups brown rice (after cooking)
1 piece of chocolate candy just for shits and giggles

kcals were super low today, i won't bother counting them because i'm too lazy but i also did nothing all day so who knows


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2005)

15 oz. of steak in one meal. Good lord, that would kill me. Lol, then again, I am much smaller than you.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> 15 oz. of steak in one meal. Good lord, that would kill me. Lol, then again, I am much smaller than you.



thats what i was thinking when i was buying it, but it really was not that much food. once i get back to a strict diet, i find my eating capacity increases greatly than when i eat whatever.

on a side note:
my brother deleted the baseline pictures that i took of myself right after new year so that sucks because i'm sure i mad tons of progress in the physique department. i'm gonna snap some pictures of myself pretty soon just so i can have some sort of reference point for later on, i just really wish i had those other pictures.

in terms of gains/losses, i have a pair of jeans that were always super tight around the waist and i tried them on recently and the waist was fine but they were way too tight in my thighs  my shirts are also fitting looser around the stomach area, and a feeling a bit tighter around arms/shoulders which is always a great sign. right now i'm just waiting for this lady to get back to me about the job so i can start cutting kcals and drop some fat.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 24, 2005)

good shit on the clothes getting loser.  no doubt it is from the decrease in rest intervals and trying to really accomplish more work in a shorter amount of time.


15oz steak!!  hahahah....lets go for a 32oz porter house and be men about it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2005)

Great w/o's and stories in here. You crack me up buddy! Great news on the clothes fitting and your lifts are really up there


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 24, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ...right now i'm just waiting for this lady to get back to me about the job so i can start cutting kcals and drop some fat.



yan, did i miss something? what does the job have to do with you cutting calories?

congrats on the clothes stuff...

as for the baseline pictures - you don't have any other pictures, just of you hanging around, from that time period? like even if they're not physique pics i mean... just a general "before" pic?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yan, did i miss something? what does the job have to do with you cutting calories?



THC (the active in pot) is stored in adipose tissue so in an effort to have as little THC floating around come test time i'm gonna stay hypercaloric until i know for sure about the job either way.



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> congrats on the clothes stuff...



thanks, even though i like to talk shit about how i don't care if i'm fat or not, it feels really good to know i'm leaning out.



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> as for the baseline pictures - you don't have any other pictures, just of you hanging around, from that time period? like even if they're not physique pics i mean... just a general "before" pic?



thats a great idea! i have tons of pictures of my on new years and a bunch of video's of me dancing and stuff, lol. they're definitely not physique pictures, i'm wearing long sleeves i believe but we should see the difference in face fat and maybe overall 'bigness.' i'll dig some up after my w/o which will be posted in a couple of hours.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 24, 2005)

3-24-05

Floor Press RI=120s
245x3x5sets

i might've been able to pull off 255 for triples but i didn't have a spot until my last 2 sets.

Stop Squat 3s pause in the hole RI=30s (40% of 1rm)
165x3x8sets

speed was not great, i need to work on my explosiveness out of the hole.

Bent Over Rows Supinated Grip
225x8,7,6

really surprised myself by hitting 8 on set 1, i should've probably stopped at 7 or 6 to get them across the board but i got carried away. my ripped callous (sp) was hurting like a bitch, but i fought through like a warrior.

GM's
185x8,6,6

last couple of the last set were really sloppy but i didn't want to get anything less than 6. my lower back took a huge beating on tues. and today, from the rows and squats, it was pumped to shit. i was a little nervous of hurting myself honestly but i said fuck it, you only live once.

BB Front Raises 3x10 on each side
60x7,7,7

Face Pulls
130x6x3sets

did these on a different station than usual cause my usual one was taken. it was a different station but attached to the other side of the one that i normally use (same design and everything) so the differences are probably minimal at best

Split Squats No RI!!!!
185x5,5,3

got very adventurous (read:suicidal) on this one. really wanted to hit 5x3sets but it just would not happen. almost fell a bunch of times and got really sloppy towards the end. kept yelling at myself pretty loud 'DON'T BE A PUSSY' but it didn't work. i'm sure if i had someone there working out with me i would've hit 5 on the third set, but it felt great nonetheless. i fell to the floor afterwards and had to sit there a minute or two before moving on.

Seated Calves
175x6x3sets

BB Shrugs, smith machine because the rack was taken by guys doing curls   
230x10,6,8

1.5min RI between set 2 and 3 because i got distracted and started messing with my mp3 player. i had to hold the bar on the first bone of the fingers from the palm (i forgot what those bones are called, phalanges?) because my ripped callous was bleeding and killin me. really hard to hold on to the weight...more grip work than anything.

Hammer Curls Unilateral No RI
45's7,6,3

again hard to hold on to the DB because of the callous, i had to kindda just use my thumb and index finger and let the DB rest on them.

Core
Lat Pulldown Abs x 2sets RI=60s
Spread Sit Ups x 2sets RI=45s

Workout felt great. conditioning is super high, didn't sweat anywhere near the usual amount...wasn't nauseaus at all despite the no RI split squats and felt like i could've went on and on and on. Didn't want to leave the gym but i looked at my watch and it was really late so i split.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 25, 2005)

Did you actually shout at yourself or was it a mind thing?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Did you actually shout at yourself or was it a mind thing?




 I highly doubt it was a mind thing!!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2005)

Rob, no it wasn't a mind thing i was literally yelling at myself and when i didn't get 5 on my third set there was a very audible 'fuck!'

weight today was 221.8lbs. i didn't have any carbs in my last meal yesterday, it was as follows:

300ml whole milk
1.5 scoops whey
come cold cuts with gourmet mustard

i just forgot to eat some oatmeal.

went to bed at 3am work up at 7am, feel like complete shit.

breakfast today:
2 scoops whey
2 pieces of chicken cutlet (russian food, ground chicken, bread and egg)
3 fish caps

the rest of the day should be as written out a few pages back except i didn't have any yams so i'll have to figure something out for meal 3. i'll probably be having two gyros for my last meal, so the missing fat/carbs in meal 1 isn't that bad really and i might opt to just stick to tuna/olive oil/fish oil for meal 3.

calves/forearms(wrist flexors specifically) are pretty sore today, quads not so much.


----------



## Yunier (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey yo Yanick...when I saw your name I thought you were Cuban.

 Ah yeah, Hey any of you NY pimpsters go clubin often in the City?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

Yunier said:
			
		

> Hey yo Yanick...when I saw your name I thought you were Cuban.
> 
> Ah yeah, Hey any of you NY pimpsters go clubin often in the City?




yan does (or used to).


I can't stand it.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2005)

i still do occasionally, but it is becoming more of a rarity as time goes by. i don't like the atmosphere much anymore, its too superficial.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Damn, your w/o's are killing ME LOL. When you do your core conditioning, what's your rep range?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Damn, your w/o's are killing ME LOL. When you do your core conditioning, what's your rep range?



i don't set myself a set core routine. i never plan core stuff in advance i just kind of look around to see whats available after my w/o and depending on how i feel i'll just pick exercises out of my head and go for it (if i had a really tough workout i'll do easier core stuff, like swiss ball crunches and such). as far as rep range goes, on stuff that i consider more 'power/strength' core exercises (weighted stuff, decline sit ups, lat pull down abs etc) i'll go 10 reps and under, but for more bb'ing type stuff (leg raises, pikes, crunches, swiss ball stuff) i'll go higher rep ranges 10-30 reps.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 25, 2005)

update:

i'm pretty drunk right now 

i'm going to drink some more right now, i'll try to not smoke any pot but it might happen. for the record, i did not plan on drinking tonight but it just kindda happened with my dad and his friends from work, full story tomorrow.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

Does your dad smoke pot?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

quick rundown of the weekend:

friday i finish work early because of sabbath so i walked over to my dad's job which is about ~20 blocks away (17 streets, 3 avenues) so we could go home together. he wound up hijacking me because him and a couple of friends from work were going out for some eating and drinking. so i wound up eating some steak and drinking some cognac (which is where that post up top came from). i then went to my friends house in Staten Island because i hadn't seen him a while and drank some more (couple more shots of vodka). besides the steak i had a bunch of cashews with the vodka at my friends house. i actually did wind up smoking pot, because, well, almost everyone i hang with smokes pot.

i'm not going to list meals, but saturday was all clean food (eggs, oatmeal, tuna patties, beef etc) except for a bunch of cookies at night.

sunday wasn't great, it was my friend's birthday that friday and easter sunday (he's italian) so his family was celebrating his b-day, his cousins b-day and easter. i worked out and went over his house, ate some real deal italian cooking which was well worth breaking diet cleanliness  . i had some pasta, and spumoni cake...italians make the best food i don't care what anyone says.

my brother also bought a new car, a lexus GS 430, 2001, 80k miles for ~20k which is a sweet deal. black on black leather, fully loaded, navi etc. he also put his 18's on there and the car looks pretty sweet. i took it for a spin and smoked a new v6 camry (duh) and almost raced a new g35 but we never got a chance to line up, that would've been a great matchup. so being the extreme car guy that he is (patrick could verify this lol "dude, thats cool but what about carb ups?" LMAO!! i hope pat remembers that) he had a celebration at our house with tons of vodka and food. i wound up missing most of it because of the gym and my friend's party, but we wound up getting there and hanging for a couple of hours with everyone. we didn't drink, just smoked some pot (i know, i gotta quit blah blah blah) and hung out and laughed at those people playing charades, lol. only cheats on sunday were the cake and pasta at my friends house and a couple of oreo's at home. i'm sure i was hypocaloric sat. and sun because i maybe got down 3-4 meals (i try and make them bigger because i rarely get 6 meals on days off) and a couple of cheats so i doubt i hit anywhere close to 3500 kcals for those days.

workout in a minute.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

> but saturday was all clean food (eggs, oatmeal, tuna patties, beef etc) except for a bunch of cookies at night.


Man, that is funny shit hahaha


----------



## Yanick (Mar 28, 2005)

3-27-05

Power Clean -> Front Squat -> Oh Press (jerk)
185 x 1,3,1 x 4 sets

i was watching OL training vids over the weekend and got excited and went heavier than normal. actually that was the heaviest i have ever gone on clean & jerks so its like a PR but not really. didn't get winded or anything, because the reps were low but it was still pretty tough.

Pulldowns
190x6x3sets

hook grip because of callous

CGBP
205x7,6,4

no spotter, i probably could've gotten 7,7,5or6 but i didn't want to risk it, the gym was empty on sunday.

Seated Rows
230x6x3sets

hook grip again

Lateral Raises Unilateral No RI
30x8,5,3

Skipped Reverse pec dec

Calf Press
540x10,10x8

DB Shrugs
120'sx7,7,6

tough to hold on to the db's, hook gripped em

Leg Ext SS Unilat kneeling Leg Curl
230x8,8,8 -> 100x6,4,5

Skipped BB Static Holds

Plate Curls No RI
10 + 2(5's) x 4,5,5

No core

felt like crap on this workout honestly. i was pretty happy with strength in certain movements and dissappointed in others. skipped some stuff because i was strapped for time. can't wait to DL tomorrow.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

haven't been able to get on here much at all. i'm in the middle of writing a paper for enlish and took a quick break to update.

i don't know if i mentioned this but i'm probably going to add a handful of almonds to my first 3 meals and i'm trying to figure out a way to add some humus (sp?) because i tried it today and its a good, clean food.

diet today was the same as always, i drank my pre w/o shake before deciding to stay home and finish my paper which is due tomorrow. i'm going to lift at 4 tomorrow morning because i need to get this paper done.

i'm thinking of scratching the circa maximal DL work tomorrow and throw in a set or 2 of 20 rep breathing squats with my 10rm (265lbs). i was reading some dr. leistner stuff over at f&bb and got really excited remembering him squat 405 for a bunch of reps (i think he got like 23 or something). what do you think Pat? maybe i should just hold of on it and do them in 2 weeks?

Non lifting related stuff:
life sucks
work sucks
college is great, but homework sucks
getting like 5-6hrs/night on the weekdays
i hate people
vitamin shoppe never called back so i guess i didn't get the job
life sucks

that should do it for tonight. i'll throw up an update tomorrow am post w/o.


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ...i'm trying to figure out a way to add some humus (sp?) because i tried it today and its a good, clean food.


 1/4 cup of store-bought hummis is approximately:
 104 cals
 5g of protein
 6g of fat
 9 g of carbs (4 fiber)

 you could easily add this to any meal. maybe not even a 1/4 cup but as a topping - a tablespoon or two. just a thought. 



> Non lifting related stuff:
> life sucks
> work sucks
> college is great, but homework sucks
> ...


 I'd say "chin up, yan" or something equally cheesy, but i know sometimes everything just sucks... hang the fuck in there.  The guy from the vitamin shoppe is probably hanging out with the guy from the gym that hasn't hired me yet here on south beach. bastards. all of them. hahahaha!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

I would eat humus with a whole bag of pita bread.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> 1/4 cup of store-bought hummis is approximately:
> 104 cals
> 5g of protein
> 6g of fat
> ...



i'm probably going with a tbsn or two on something i just don't know what, none of the food i eat seems to go with hummis. 



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I'd say "chin up, yan" or something equally cheesy, but i know sometimes everything just sucks... hang the fuck in there.  The guy from the vitamin shoppe is probably hanging out with the guy from the gym that hasn't hired me yet here on south beach. bastards. all of them. hahahaha!



yea, we should find them and kick their pansy asses. don't they understand how perfect we are for our respective jobs?

Pat,

please opine on the 20 reppers instead of DL tomorrow morning. right now i'm leaning to saying fuck it and wait till i set up my next program.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2005)

20 reps of what?  what new program?  you want to deadlift?  are you gay?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> ...hummis.


 i cannot  believe i spelled this wrong.

 hummus. jesus. and then you went and wrote it wrong too hahahaha sorry!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 20 reps of what?  what new program?  you want to deadlift?  are you gay?



today's update, don't you read my updates,they're not all about getting drunk and smoking pot you know?:



			
				Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm thinking of scratching the circa maximal DL work tomorrow and throw in a set or 2 of 20 rep breathing squats with my 10rm (265lbs). i was reading some dr. leistner stuff over at f&bb and got really excited remembering him squat 405 for a bunch of reps (i think he got like 23 or something). what do you think Pat? maybe i should just hold of on it and do them in 2 weeks?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

lol, P is probably in bed now.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i cannot  believe i spelled this wrong.
> 
> hummus. jesus. and then you went and wrote it wrong too hahahaha sorry!



lol i caught that but i just figured i must've been spelling it wrong  

btw, i just tried a couple of teaspoons on my broccoli and it was great. i think i'm in love


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> lol, P is probably in bed now.



fucker, i should call him and wake his ass up  

EDIT: I'll take suggestions from anybody really. just speak your mind people, why don't people ever give me any advice? am i really that repulsive that i don't deserve a bit of advice every now and then, what the fuck?

just kidding btw, but i was serious about the advice.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Do it, I'll give you his # hahahaha

Yea, I know you got it.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do it, I'll give you his # hahahaha
> 
> Yea, I know you got it.



normally i would, but see he's dieting and well i'd fear for my life because he knows where i live (i think).


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I would just do the program.. I know reading Kens shit gets you amped, but you have 2 weeks left.  Thats MO


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 29, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm probably going with a tbsn or two on something i just don't know what, none of the food i eat seems to go with hummis.




Do you eat any veggies? Hummus goes well as a dip for raw veggies.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 30, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> today's update, don't you read my updates,they're not all about getting drunk and smoking pot you know?:




oh sorry.

all I have to say to that is if you can get 2 sets of 20rep breathing squats.....YOU WEREN'T WORKING HARD ENOUGH ON THE FIRST ONE YOU PUSSY!!  One set only, you maximal weight.  Enjoy.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 30, 2005)

i think i'm gonna take Jake's advice and hold off on it, and throw it into my next program that i will run for ~3 weeks.

slept right through my alarm, or maybe it didn't go off but anyway i didn't make it to the gym and my mom woke me up at 7:20am when i usually get up around 6:45-7am. diet is gonna be bad, i'll post it up later today and i'm gonna hit the gym after school so i can fit in all my workouts this week, i'll be lifting wed-fri-sun


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

3-31-05

RI=120s
Deadlift - convo as always
425x1x5sets

RI=30s
Speed Bench, w/3s pause
155x2x8sets

RI=120s
OH Press
155x5x4sets
155x4.5

bar just got stuck 

RI=60s
NG Pull Ups
BWx7,6,5

SLDL
275x8,8,5

grip failure, my callous ripped a little on the DL's and totally came off here

Unilat Leg Press
270x6x3sets

i lifted at a different gym and this leg press was at a greater angle so the weight felt heavier than the 270 as usual. i also don't count the sled, just the plates so 270 is three plates a side.

BB Shrugs
295x8,5,8

grip failure, i wrapped the bar with my shirt because i was bleeding and my callous was killin me.

BO Laterals Seated
25x8x3sets

Core
Lat Pulldown abs x 3 sets
Laying Leg Raise -> Pike x 1 set

i overslept yesterday and fucked up my meals yesterday.

Meal 1
3 egg whites
1 slice american cheese
2 pieces whole wheat toast

Meal 2 and 4
1 lb cottage cheese
med apple
3 fish caps

forgot my bread like a dick

Meal 3
2 cans tuna
1 tbsn olive oil
balsamic vinegar
3 fish caps
med sweet potato

Meal 5
2 scoops whey
45g dextrose

Meal 6
1 scoop whey
4oz, cooked, ground beef
2 heaping teaspoonns hummus
1.5 cups oatmeal


Today's meal were the like usual, no gym so i replaced pre/post w/o with:
5 whites
6 slices turkey bacon
2 teaspoons olive oil
3 slices whole wheat bread

about to eat meal 6 and go to bed


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

damn, that was a great workout!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

oh and I posted a recap of Doc's workout in the Fullbody thread in the training forum for you.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

yea i read it when i was still at work, that freakin w/o is awesome. someday i want to try that identical workout and see if i can pull it off.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea i read it when i was still at work, that freakin w/o is awesome. someday i want to try that identical workout and see if i can pull it off.




can I video tape it and play CDs?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can I video tape it and play CDs?



yea, but the tape will definitely have to be Rated-R


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea, but the tape will definitely have to be Rated-R




why?  will you be squating in leather pants with the ass cut out?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

God Yan.. you really are a homo.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

i was planning on just a jockstrap


----------



## P-funk (Mar 31, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God Yan.. you really are a homo.





bbbbbwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwahahhahaahhaaahhahahahahahhhah

 


oh man,  I really lost it when i read that.   what a homo.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

lol..  Oh, nice DL's btw.  Thats some good weight right there.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

I just read that thread, good read.  Where did you aquire that workout vid?  Is it vhs or dvd?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I just read that thread, good read.  Where did you aquire that workout vid?  Is it vhs or dvd?




It was a video.  My friend that used to get trained by him has it.  He lent it to me and I watched it like 50 times....lol.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It was a video.  My friend that used to get trained by him has it.  He lent it to me and I watched it like 50 times....lol.



borrow it again, i'll bring my VCR over and we'll make a bunch of copies and send em out to people who want to see a real HIT workout.

BW was 224.0lbs today, weight is really starting to get up there. i want to start dropping some kcals and get down to 205 or so, wonder how much actual fat i need to drop?

oh and meal 6 was:
4oz ground beef sirloin, cooked
1 cup oats
3 teaspoons hummus
bunch of broccoli
.5 scoop whey


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

═}↑╨S▄♂6┴s7è5┐32)Y┘æC


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ═}↑╨S▄♂6┴s7è5┐32)Y┘æC



You don't say!


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ═}↑╨S▄♂6┴s7è5┐32)Y┘æC



did you start doing drugs/drinking again?

i have an idea of what that might be but i'll have to wait till i get home to find out.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> did you start doing drugs/drinking again?
> 
> i have an idea of what that might be but i'll have to wait till i get home to find out.




it is nothing.  Premier showed me that if you hold down the alt. key and hit a few numbers an dthen release alt. it makes cool charaters.  I made it for you for the weekend.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

9∙♪╪

oh yeah alt. codes. man i forgot all about them!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 1, 2005)

╤←÷ë╖╧╪??╫


----------



## Yanick (Apr 1, 2005)

?? = my b-day mm/dd/yyyy

∙ = my b-day m/d/yy

9 = my b-day mm/dd/yy

hmm, that sucks.

⌐ = my current DL 1rm
^ = my current squat 1rm
‼ = my current est. bench 1rm


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 1, 2005)

wow, you're a puss 



I always wondered how people did those....


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 1, 2005)

It doesnt work for me


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2005)

╬


----------



## Yanick (Apr 2, 2005)

4-1-05

RI=120s
Floor Press
265x2x5sets

RI=30s
Stop Squat - 3s pause
185x2x8sets

RI=60
BO Rows - Supine Grip
225x8x3sets

last couple on the third set i used a fair amount of hip pop.

GM's
205x6x3sets

nice sets, kept it tight the whole time.

Fr. Raises - Cambered Bar, 3x10lb plates on each side
60x8,7,7

Face Pulls
130x6,8,8

messed up on first set because of my callous. by this time in the work out the New Skin was hanging on by a thread...sunday i'm bringing it to the gym with me and i'll re-arrange my w/o so that whatever requires grip is grouped together in the beginning or end of the workout so i can apply more new skin before doing those moves.

Split Squats
185x7,8,8

mental failures on all sets. i could've probaby gotten 10 across the board, but i pussied out like a bitch, i deserve to be ridiculed to no end   

Seated Calf
180x7,6,6

BB Shrugs
none, skipped these because the New Skin was completely gone by now and i decided to let my wound heal up instead of being pigheaded and fuckin it up again.

Hammer Curls Unilat No RI
40x8,6,6

Core
Decline Sit ups with EZ Bar (10 on each side) held over head RI=60s
12x3sets

workout felt good. although i pussied out on the split squats, they still kicked my ass pretty bad, but balance is much much better now since when i started these ~4 weeks ago i only start falling over toward the end of the set. i got winded only after the split squats which is pretty sweet considering almost all of the movements i do are heavy compounds and i jump so much from upper to lower body moves. i also got a little nauseous after the decline sit ups which is always a welcomed feeling as thats when i know i really pushed myself. If you leave the gym feeling like a million bucks (i get that feeling after the nausea settles, lol) theres you're not working hard enough.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

> mental failures on all sets. i could've probaby gotten 10 across the board, but i pussied out like a bitch, i deserve to be ridiculed to no end



you asked for it you pussy.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you asked for it you pussy.



is that all you got? i get that comment when i'm happy about a workout, you gotta better than that.

i was thinking of maybe going in to the gym today and tryin 275 for 30. then i thought, lifting 3 days in a row? so i'm gonna leave it to fate, and ask my brother if he wants to go workout, if he goes then i'll go and attempt it if not i'll stay home.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> is that all you got? i get that comment when i'm happy about a workout, you gotta better than that.
> 
> i was thinking of maybe going in to the gym today and tryin 275 for 30. then i thought, lifting 3 days in a row? so i'm gonna leave it to fate, and ask my brother if he wants to go workout, if he goes then i'll go and attempt it if not i'll stay home.




275 for 30?  Are you kidding me you lazy pig fucker.  You would be hard pressed to squat BW for 30.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2005)

hahahahahha pig fucker! hahahahahahaha


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2005)

Just poopin in to see how everything is going.  Popping, I mean popping.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> 275 for 30?  Are you kidding me you lazy pig fucker.  You would be hard pressed to squat BW for 30.



thats more like it, but it was all for naught...i never made it to on saturday.

P, thats a sweet picture that kid looks like he is on the verge of breaking down, lol!!!!

Dale, thanks for poo...er poppin in.

Weekend recap:
Friday's cheat meal was an angus steak burger from BK (ugh it was my only option).

Saturday, wound up getting really drunk at a family function. my cousin just gave birth so being Russian my family threw a party with lots of vodka to celebrate and pool some money together to send over to her (she lives in florida). I never went to the gym because i was forced to go run errands and help out around the house.

Sunday decent diet all day. had a 2.21lb london broil (raw measure) for my last meal along with like 20 granola bars, lol. i was going to just eat the steak, but i wound up not feeling too full after the steak so i had to improvise some carbs  Felt like shit after drinking on saturday (me and my bro owned everyone in our family with the drinking) and the numbers weren't great but i worked really hard and the workout felt good. i'll try and post it up here after school today.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

i have no idea what happened to me, but yesterday i felt like total shit all day. left work early because i couldn't function, felt really nauseas, rundown, and a huge headache all day. meals were all messed up, i was very hypocal yesterday although i did pass out during the day and woke up to go to school so i don't know. didn't go in to work today because i want to get rid of whatever i have quick, feel much better today, taking some OTC stuff. diet is gonna be a little f'ed up today too, i'm gonna treat today like a weekend sans the cheating, just clean food without counting kcals because my appetite is down to 0 i'll be pounding lots of shakes and oats.

Sunday's workout
4-3-05

P-cleans -> Front Squat -> OH Press
155x3,6,2
155x3,6,2
155x3,6,0
155x3,6,1

felt like crap coming into the gym, but i gave it my all. strength was inconsistent, as you can see and the sets felt harder than the first time i ever did this type of movement. i fought through it though and i'm actually proud of myself because a bunch of times during the warmup and this first exercise something kept telling me "fuck it, just go home your tired etc" but i blocked it out and kept going.

DB Shrugs
120'sx6,8,5

had trouble holding the DB's, second set i got it together and actually stopped because of my traps but third set was messed.

Seated Cable Rows
240x8,7,7

Pulldowns
190x6,5,5

CGBP
205x8,8,5.5 +.5spot

really happy with the increase in these. second set i zoned out and wound up resting a little longer than 60s, maybe 90s i'm happy with those numbers nevertheless.

Lat Raises
30'sx10,8,7

Rev Pec Dec
110x10,10

i had 10 min left until the gym closed so i cut down the volume a bit

Calf Raises - usually its a calf press but i didn't have time to wait for it to free up - 1 set to failure
plate #13x13

Leg Ext - Unilat Leg Curl RI=30s
230 (thats the whole stack)x10 - 100x8
230x10 - 100x5.5

DB static Holds (pinch grip side of DB)
40'sx28count, 22 count

i should note that to keep it as consistent as possible i count - 1 mississippi, 2 mississippi and so on

Core
Lat Pulldown Abs x 2 sets of 12


----------



## P-funk (Apr 5, 2005)

> econd set i zoned out and wound up resting a little longer than 60s




LOL, I was reading that and for sure thought it would say:

second set zoned out and wound up resting the bar on my chest.




Dude, maybe you feel like shit because you drank and ate like shit??  Get your diet consistent and you will feel like a million bucks and lift like an animal.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, I was reading that and for sure thought it would say:
> 
> second set zoned out and wound up resting the bar on my chest.



i can see how you would think that...something like that isn't beyond me at all.




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, maybe you feel like shit because you drank and ate like shit??  Get your diet consistent and you will feel like a million bucks and lift like an animal.



yea, i'm pretty sure thats why i felt like shit coming in on sunday (okay, okay 100% sure). its hard for me to stay consistent on the weekends. i have no structure on the weekends, i just sit around the house, watch tv, do little errands etc. i'm gonna hold off on the drinking though, because its really been kickin my ass in the gym. especially when i actually get all of my strong man shit together, i'm gonna have to train balls to the wall with the odd lifts and if i drink the night before i risk having a wasted training day.

okay, so as of right now i'm gonna stop drinking on the weekends...its just not worth it and i really don't like it anyway i just wind up giving into the pressure but not anymore. i used to be able to just sit around eating cottage cheese while everyone around was getting hammered, don't know why i haven't been doing that lately, but thats enough of that. you guys gotta hold me accoun table so if i post up that i'm drunk (and i will, because i'm an honest person and i keep my journal honest) you gotta yell at me.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

Deal.  Its all mental really.. you say you wont drink, so dont.  Your not weak minded are you?  Didnt think so..


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> you gotta yell at me.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 5, 2005)

hurt myself in the gym. attempted 435 and couldn't lock it out, tried it a total of 3 times w/2min rest and couldn't hit it, so i dropped to 405 hit it for one and felt pain in my upper back, like in my mid/lower lat level. stopped DL'ing after that. then i did speed bench, 165x1x8sets 3s pause and 30s RI's. then came OH presses, tried to get 5x5 w/90s RI's but hit 5 on only the first 3 sets the last two were 4 and 3 reps. back was getting worse, it hurt when i breath and my right trap is sore for some reason, attempted some leg presses but just gave up the whole workout. i had tweaked my lower back (left side) and icy hot'ed the shit out of it for basically 3 days and it felt great today. i don't know what happened but i hurt a different part of my back now and my right trap is hurting a little too, not to mention my tendonitis started coming back lately (~1-2weeks).

this kindda sucks, i'll have to evaluate how i feel tomorrow. i'm really hoping that it will feel good tomorrow, but i dunno. i'm gonna ice it today and see what happens.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)

Thats fucked.. hope its nothing too serious.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

that suckss.  I had that happen to me before.  Hope you are okay.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2005)

never got a chance to ice it yesterday, ate my meal and passed right out.

it doesn't feel too bad today, but its definitely there. i'm gonna try putting on tons of icy hot/bengay on it, and go light in the gym this week on stuff that will affect the region. this really bummed me out, i hope it'll heal quickly so i can get back to strength training.

upon thinking about all the possible factors that could've caused this i came to a few conclusions.

1. this program might very well be leading me into overtraining so its a good idea to end it at the 6 week mark. although i believe if i had less on my plate i would be able to pull it off for another couple of weeks.

2. i might've been too bullheaded with the deadlifting and attempting 435 3 times before dropping weight, although i didn't pull at the weight for a long time or anything, as soon as i saw the bar wasn't going i dropped it. i shouldn't have been so stubborn, because even though i hurt my back while pulling 405, i'm sure missing 435 3x didn't help anything.

3. core means both sides of the spine! i finally got decent with training my abs, but neglected training my erectors and the rest of the spinal extensors. when i get better, and any future programs i make for myself, i will make sure to include ab and back (straight back to strengthen them isometrically, and round back to strengthen them throughout their whole range of motion) core work. as well i will attempt to include oblique work atleast 1x/week depending on how many days i'll be working out etc.

thats it for now, thursday i will evaluate how my back holds up under some light loading (squats) and if its still too f'ed up, i'm gonna take a semi-week off. i'll just bench, do some seated OH DB presses for higher reps, leg extensions, leg curls, bike sprints, tons of grip work and maybe some light rows/pulldowns to just get some blood flowing into the area. so i'm hoping worst case scenario is just to take it easy for week. i'm really hoping i won't need to take time off completely and hopefully a week should be fine.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

change the program and do some lower volume work like I am right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Yanick (Apr 6, 2005)

Pat, yea thats what i'm probably gonna wind up doing. i'm thining something like a westside program. 4 day, upper x 2, lower x 2, 1 day focusing on strength, other day focusing on speed with heavy OH presses on speed bench day, assistance work for conditioning/hypertrophy.



			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Here's to a speedy recovery!



lol, is that a toast? better be with a protein shake. thanks for the well wishes captain.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 6, 2005)

Just to brainstorm some things with you about programs yan.

I notice a few things after traiing with you for a long time.

1) when we used to train hi volume your level of conditioning was way up!!  HIIT cardio was nothgn to you and even though it was hard you could ahng on ass loads of supersets.

2) when we trained for strength (when you came to work with me and trained with me and dax) you're strength went up like crazy yet your aerobic conditioning took a hit.  Ie, deadlift and squat went through the roof however squatting anythign over 8 reps you were totally useless.  Even when you could hit 405 you sucked ass at squatting 225 for reps??


I think, if I could just give a suggestion here, you should shoot for a program laid out in a fashion that blends the best of both worlds.  Thinking something like weights 2 times a week(total body).  One day cleans and strength work and the second day conditioning work with some HIIT sprints at the end.  And then a third day of just mofereate intensity cardio or some HIIT cardio up front, follower by lower intensity work.  the training schedule is light but with you hectic life may offer you just enough recovery time to progress between workouts, get your conditioning leve up and get your diet on track before you  bump up either volume or frequency.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just to brainstorm some things with you about programs yan.
> 
> I notice a few things after traiing with you for a long time.
> 
> ...



yea Pat, i think you're right about this one. i need a lighter workload because my schedule is kickin me ass. i'm gonna write up a program based on what you just said up there. i'll hit you up w/an email when i have something down on paper.

Update:

only had 5 meals yesterday. missed my meal before school because i went to school earlier to get some work done. came home late and tired, drank a shake with 2 scoops and ~450ml milk, ate a couple of carbwell something or other bars 15g carbs each 

back is still f'ed up, its not an all the time pain, just when i bend over, extend my arm forward and turn a bit like picking something up (spinal flexion, rotation and shoulder flexion). i tried mimicking certain moves and i have no pain without any weight, we'll see how i feel with the squats today, i'm gonna do them BB style with light weight on just for a test run.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

> back is still f'ed up, its not an all the time pain, just when i bend over, extend my arm forward and turn a bit like picking something up (spinal flexion, rotation and shoulder flexion). i tried mimicking certain moves and i have no pain without any weight, we'll see how i feel with the squats today, i'm gonna do them BB style with light weight on just for a test run.




sounds like you may have pinched a nerve.  just a little stinger.  should go aways in a few days.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> sounds like you may have pinched a nerve.  just a little stinger.  should go aways in a few days.



thats good to hear...i'm freaking myself out with this crap thinking about how i'm gonna need time off etc. i feel myself slipping into the abyss of depression and saying fuck this dieting bs and all the other jazz that happens when something of this nature happens to me. Diet is spot on though, even though i've improvised the last couple of days, the food was clean and maybe a little less than usual but thats fine since my activity level has been down some lately.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 7, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thats good to hear...i'm freaking myself out with this crap thinking about how i'm gonna need time off etc. i feel myself slipping into the abyss of depression and saying fuck this dieting bs and all the other jazz that happens when something of this nature happens to me. Diet is spot on though, even though i've improvised the last couple of days, the food was clean and maybe a little less than usual but thats fine since my activity level has been down some lately.



Is it near the shoulder balde?  Does it feel like taking a 500lbs dumbbell and hanging it to your side would help?  That happens to me from time to time, I fucking hate it.  I find holding onto a stationary object at about knee level and standing straight up helps psychologically wrt to me thinking I am releasing the nerve, prolly does nothing physically.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is it near the shoulder balde?  Does it feel like taking a 500lbs dumbbell and hanging it to your side would help?  That happens to me from time to time, I fucking hate it.  I find holding onto a stationary object at about knee level and standing straight up helps psychologically wrt to me thinking I am releasing the nerve, prolly does nothing physically.




it is funny you should say that.  a few weeks back i got a stigner in my lower back doing deadlifts.  i lighted the weight and did 2 more sets and it actually released the pain.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 7, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Is it near the shoulder balde?  Does it feel like taking a 500lbs dumbbell and hanging it to your side would help?  That happens to me from time to time, I fucking hate it.  I find holding onto a stationary object at about knee level and standing straight up helps psychologically wrt to me thinking I am releasing the nerve, prolly does nothing physically.



no its not near the shoulderblade, its lower kindda between my shoulder blade and where the lat looks like it ends and half way between spine and the most lateral part of my back. sorta smack dab in the middle of the lat if you can imagine what i mean.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> it is funny you should say that.  a few weeks back i got a stigner in my lower back doing deadlifts.  i lighted the weight and did 2 more sets and it actually released the pain.



tried that today, no good...

Workout
3-7-05

Floor Press RI=120s
275x1x5sets

RI=30s

High Bar Squats - Good AM's 
135x12x3sets - 135x12x3sets

BO Rows, Pronated Grip, legs straight completely parallel to the ground rowing to lower chest 
135x12x3sets

Front Raises
60x4
30x12,12

Face Pulls
100x12,8,7.5

Split Squat No RI - left/right
185x5/5,5/5, 2 (racked for ~10s) 3/5


okay, a little explanation. i came in and thoroughly warmed up on a bike and doing a series of things standing up with an empty barbell. i did my floor presses, felt strong as hell on them...bar was flying up i asked a guy to spot me but the bar wasn't feeling any heavier in subsequent sets so i didn't even use him for my last 2 sets. My back was hurting today so i then put 225 on the bar and did a rack lockout, back starting killin again (the right lat) so i scratched doing anything that requires holding or getting the bar into the hang position with weight. I also didn't want to squat heavy, my lower back tweak was still there so i decided to say fuck it and use light weight but make it as hard for myself as i could. i came up with this little doodad of a workout. i left out seated calf raises, hammer curls and core because it was really getting late. so its no biggy really, the workout was very difficult especially the no RI split squats i was gonna skip them too because i did the bb'er squats but said fuck it and went for it. Weekend workout will probably look the same, i'm gonna wait for the pull or w/e it is to heal up because i can feel i made it a bit worse by pulling 225.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2005)

BW was 226.2 today. i'm pretty sure what little recomping happened the past month or two has ceased and i'm putting on fat along with the muscle now. i think i'll keep my diet the same and start doing cardio (like that outline Pat gave me up top) to try and drop some fat for the summer.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 8, 2005)

Good stuff. You're a lot heavier than i remember. I'm pretty sure we were both 205 at one point (yeah, a LONG time ago lol).

Are you just training for fun right now, or are you blitzing the ol' supplement arsenal?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2005)

hey Rob, yea i was much smaller during the period when you were trying out NHE, probably like 190lb actually. i did a cycle of ONE last year and got to 210, kept all of it and kept training heavy and hard (started PL'ing during that time also). Right now i just want to get to the covetted 3,4,5 (bench, squat, DL) and then maybe look for a meet in the NY area to try out.

i'm not using many supps right now, ALCAR around 1g/day in two doses and 4 caps of NOW Foods green tea extract, aside from protein/vitamins/fish oil. i want to try some of the new stuff coming out right now, but money is an issue cause i'm trying to put together a bunch of strongman training implements.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey there Yanick, how's the back doing today? And the depression?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey Rob, yea i was much smaller during the period when you were trying out NHE, probably like 190lb actually. i did a cycle of ONE last year and got to 210, kept all of it and kept training heavy and hard (started PL'ing during that time also). Right now i just want to get to the covetted 3,4,5 (bench, squat, DL) and then maybe look for a meet in the NY area to try out.
> 
> i'm not using many supps right now, ALCAR around 1g/day in two doses and 4 caps of NOW Foods green tea extract, aside from protein/vitamins/fish oil. i want to try some of the new stuff coming out right now, but money is an issue cause i'm trying to put together a bunch of strongman training implements.




I think if anything you should start to look for a deadlift meet to enter.  I think you need somthing like that to get you focused on your training.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey there Yanick, how's the back doing today? And the depression?



back is okay Rock, thanks for asking. Depression i'm used to already just another wave of it hit me and went by pretty quick this time. all the bad stuff in your life just sort of starts hitting all at once sometimes, you know what i mean?



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I think if anything you should start to look for a deadlift meet to enter.  I think you need somthing like that to get you focused on your training.



yea, thats an option i guess i have no idea where i can look though, you?

Weekend summary:
first of all my lat is still hurting, getting better, but its still messed up. i tried some deads with 225 and felt the pain so i decided to once again skip movements that might aggravate it. i also got to the gym very late so i couldn't get a full work out in, i just improvised some stuff to try and get some conditioning in.

modifieds superset - first move rest ~30s second move

one arm DB snatches (both arms then move on) - low  bar squats
40x12 - 225x15
40x12 - 225x15

Seated Cable Rows
180x15
180x15

Hammer Strength Incline Chest Press
250x8,4

couldn't time rests because i forgot my watch at home and the stupid clock at the gym doesn't have a second hand. i rested just long enough to catch my breath a bit between sets. gym closed so thats all i did, afterwards i went to hang out with my bro and some friends at a BBQ they were having at my neighbors house. i just drank my shake and did some more stuff because i felt like a pussy after doing only 8 sets for a workout.

Calfs on stairs
12 reps each step, 3 steps on the flight up and down 3 times.

Wide Grips Dips
couple of sets of 10 with BW

Diet was really clean over the weekend. No alcohol  and only some cookies/granola bars as my last meal on friday/saturday night.

I'm gonna make up a new program today, something along the lines of what Pat said, but i thougth about it and decided that i'll have 2 full body workouts/week and 1 workout where i'll do sprints/mod intensity cardio and some other conditioning stuff that i'll have to think about.

thats about all, still didn't get any strongman stuff the weekend was super busy for some strange reason although i didn't get anything done. I also might have found a training partner. My brother's buddy who was has been working out on and off for close to 10 years now probably (back in the day me, him and my brother used to lift at our tiny apartment, using wood boards between 2 chairs for benches and stuff like that). He should be a good training partner cause he knows how to squat and was pretty athletic in his youth/school days. He has knee problems, so i'm not gonna let him go heavy on the squats for a while (he either has no ACL or he fucked it up a while ago playing V-ball and never got surgery just rehabbed it a bit). i'm also not going to let him do cleans or anything, because i really don't know how well his knee will hold up, maybe i'll just have him do front squats - OH presses while i'm doing cleans and junk. i think my manager isn't in today so i won't have too much work to do so i'll be on here pretty much all day, lol.

oh yea, i also got a B on my sociology exam. i was a little pissed because i thought i deserved a better grade. i made a statement that i didn't really back up on the test because i was rushing it. i said something along the lines that 'american/white culture' doesn't really exist because america is more of a mosaic vs melting pot blah blah blah. the teacher didn't appreciate that i guess but i'm gonna give him a couple of essays that would support my statement and see if i can have him rethink his grade.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey Rob, yea i was much smaller during the period when you were trying out NHE, probably like 190lb actually. i did a cycle of ONE last year and got to 210, kept all of it and kept training heavy and hard (started PL'ing during that time also). Right now i just want to get to the covetted 3,4,5 (bench, squat, DL) and then maybe look for a meet in the NY area to try out.
> 
> i'm not using many supps right now, ALCAR around 1g/day in two doses and 4 caps of NOW Foods green tea extract, aside from protein/vitamins/fish oil. i want to try some of the new stuff coming out right now, but money is an issue cause i'm trying to put together a bunch of strongman training implements.



Awesome. One day i wanna do a strongman contest. I'll no doubt get fuckin' rinsed off the competition but i think it'd be hella fun.

As per your zero ethanol weekend - i've not drank sicne new years eve. Beat that.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> back is okay Rock, thanks for asking. Depression i'm used to already just another wave of it hit me and went by pretty quick this time. all the bad stuff in your life just sort of starts hitting all at once sometimes, you know what i mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'll try and find a contest for ya.

Good luck with the new training partner.

wow, a B on the exam!!  You aren't a retard afterall!  I need to call george!

haha, talked to george this weekend.  he dieted down to 233lbs so far.  Wants to lift with the heavyweight at the Olympic lifting meet but the coach wants him up at super heavies so he may have to gain some weight.  He is cleaning in the mid 300s right now.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 11, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Awesome. One day i wanna do a strongman contest. I'll no doubt get fuckin' rinsed off the competition but i think it'd be hella fun.
> 
> As per your zero ethanol weekend - i've not drank sicne new years eve. Beat that.



strong man is some hardcore shit man. its hard to train for living in brooklyn, i'll be doing farmers walk on the sidewalk yelling at old ladies who are walking their dogs to get the fuck out of the way, lol.

thats good that you haven't drank for such a long time, alcohol is really crap IMO but i just drink out of boredom really.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I'll try and find a contest for ya.
> 
> Good luck with the new training partner.
> 
> ...



yea find me a meet, hopefully squat/dl only so i don't have to be embarassed lol.

i hope this guy can hang though, i have yet to work out with one of my friends and actually keep them as a training partner.

a B is crap, the damn class is saturday morning, 3 hours long and the guy bores the shit out of me even though the content is pretty interesting. he decided to give us the exam at the end of the class instead of the beginning so i was really burnt out and just wanted to get the fuck out of the class so i rushed like an idiot.

Man george is only 7 lbs heavier than me, thats some crazy shit considering he can break me in half and OH press my halves like DB's for reps.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 11, 2005)

okay so i wrote out a general template during lunch today for my new program.

goals for this program are:

increase strength in bench, deadlift, squat, clean, OH press
increase conditioning (aerobic)
drop some BF

Day 1: 
Cleans (power/hang)
Bench - speed work (8 sets)
OH pressing - strength work
Auxiliary

Day 2: 
Sq/DL strength work (3-4 sets)
Bench strength work (3-4 sets)
Auxiliary

Day 3:
20 rep squat - 1 set of failure w/10rm
Sprints - bike or outside
Misc stuff that i need to figure out


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> its hard to train for living in brooklyn, i'll be doing farmers walk on the sidewalk yelling at old ladies who are walking their dogs to get the fuck out of the way, lol.



Don't you New Yorkers just do that anyway? Like on your way to work and shit.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> okay so i wrote out a general template during lunch today for my new program.
> 
> goals for this program are:
> 
> ...





may be hard to sprint after 20 rep squats.  may want to put the sprints on day two.  I am a big fan of the rower now.  Try and hang with sprints for distance, like 300 or 400 meters.  Rest and go again.  It really gets your whole body engaged and is great for the pull muscles (wicked back pump).

I would do something like Cleans on say one and thne 20 rep squat after the cleans.  Pull ups, and some upper auxilary work if you even want.  You will be pretty fucking toasted after those three.  Day 2 would be speed work on bench and overhead pressing, then some auxiliary bech work, BB rows, DB front raises, Hammer curls, mabye some WG lat pull downs?? Day 3 You could throw your heavy horizontal presses in (maybe a low incline or a CG bench press) and then do some aux. work for the hips (step ups, SLDL, split squat, bulgarian squat, lunge, etc...).  Finish that workout up with the sprints.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Don't you New Yorkers just do that anyway? Like on your way to work and shit.



I don't yell at old ladies, I kick them.  Gotta love NYC!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2005)

What is the aerobic conditioning for?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 11, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What is the aerobic conditioning for?




if you ever saw (or heard him) walk up a flight of stairs you would know.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2005)

HAhahahahahahaha, that's sweet.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you ever saw (or heard him) walk up a flight of stairs you would know.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Don't you New Yorkers just do that anyway? Like on your way to work and shit.



lol yeah pretty much, but when i'm completely bald people tend to get out of my way because apparently i look 'mean.' i smile very rarely.

this one time though i was trying to get around a couple of ladies walking down the street in the city and they kept spreading out onto the whole sidewalk just strolling along while i was in a hurry. i kept walking up and saying excuse me, but they were more than likely stuck up trophy wives who were shopping (tons of shopping bags in hand etc). so after about 3 polite "excuse me'' attempts i just flipped and yelled at them "Get the fuck out of the way you fat shit!! i have shit to do!!" i just speed walked right by them and all i heard was "oh my!'' ''why, i never!'' "gasp'' it made my day to say the least.



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What is the aerobic conditioning for?



what Pat said   . i used to do mod. paced cardio and check my heart rate and it would be like 190 and it would take me very long to get back down to ~100



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> if you ever saw (or heard him) walk up a flight of stairs you would know.



lol, fucker.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 12, 2005)

okay, i gave my program some thought with pats suggestions. 

i'm thinking: 

day 1 cleans (power), 20 reppers, and upper pull stuff (vertical).

day 2 speed work bench, strength work OH press, some sort of compound hip ext move IE SLDL's/GM's, upper pull (horizontal), trap work.

day 3 undecided yet, sprints will be here though definitely and auxiliary stuff like hammer curls,CGBP's and junk.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 12, 2005)

okay thought about it some more, i'd like to be fresh for the 20R squats so i'll have them on day 2. my workout will be like this for now unless someone says that its a completely idiotic idea.

Day 1: 
Cleans - 5 sets - 2min RI
Benchpress-strength work - 4 sets - 2min RI
Power Shrugs - 3 sets - 1min RI
SLDL's/GM's - 3 sets - 1min RI
Regular Pull Ups- 4 sets - 1min RI
Core

Day 2:
20rep squat - 1 set to complete failure with 10rm
Benchpress - speed work - 6sets - 30s RI
OH Press-strength - 4 sets - 1.5min RI
T-Bar Rows - 4 sets - 1min RI
Calves, seated - 4 sets- 1min RI
Core

Day 3:
DB lunges - 4 sets - 1min RI
CGBP - 4 sets - 1min RI
Pullovers - 4 sets - 1min RI
Hammer Curls - 3 sets - 1min RI
Sprints

so that works out to 19 sets for days 1-2 and 15 sets for day 3 plus the sprints which i will probably start out as 4-5 sprints to see how i get through them.

Suggestions people? today is day 1 so i'm gonna do what i just put up unless someone tells me its not a good idea.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 12, 2005)

You complete idiot.


Split looks fine though.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

looks cool....good luck getting speed out of your bench press after 20rep squats..


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> You complete idiot.
> 
> Split looks fine though.



lol, thanks for clearing that up Rob. are you planning on throwing up another journal on here? you still post at WBB?



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> looks cool....good luck getting speed out of your bench press after 20rep squats..



ya think the squats will really effect me that much? i think i'll be fine, i'll definitely be rolling around on the floor cursing for a good 5 min, lol.

Update: No gym yesterday, came home and passed out on my couch. my parents kicked me out to watch some tv so i went and passed out in my room didn't even set an alarm and was almost late for work this morning. i'm going to the gym after school today which means tomorrow will suck but c'est la vie. this week's training should be wed, fri, sun


----------



## Robboe (Apr 13, 2005)

I've not been to WBB for as long as i can remember. I like a lot of the regulars there, but the board rules are too strict and it used to get to me.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 13, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> I've not been to WBB for as long as i can remember. I like a lot of the regulars there, but the board rules are too strict and it used to get to me.



it seemed like a pretty liberal place to me when i used to go there, guess things change.

Update:
just got back from lifting. back/lat thing still hurts, i think i might've made it a little worse with the power shrugs so i skipped the GM's this time around. i'm gonna avoid all exercises that aggravate it indefinetly which means no DL'ing/SLDL'ing/Shrugging with any decent amount of weight. I'll post up the specifics tomorrow because i'm beat and i need to get whatever sleep i can for tomorrow. didn't feel anything while cleaning, or benching so thats good and i know i can squat without pain, i'll see if i can hit GM's heavy and keep my SLDL's light and for trap work i'll try machine shrugs and see if that hurts or not. i'm a little bummed out because i can't do any pull movements but the pain was minimal until i was stupid and did all three sets of power shrugs and now i think it might be back to where it was when i first hurt it   my job also isn't helping, making me run around with 60lb boxes and shit. its like fuckin event training!!

on the plus side i got an A- on my english paper, anyone know what A- is i always thought its low 90's but people keep telling me A+ is 100+ and A- is like 95. i also had a nice discussion with my professor about post modern philosophy, cause he was reading a book on it (Illusions of Postmodernism by Terry Eagleton) and it piqued my interest so we talked for a good 10-20 min and he told me i should look up a philosophy encyclopedia/dictionary with blurbs on all different philosophers and find one that interests me and read some stuff by them. Any philosophy buffs wanna maybe throw out some intro books/websites that i can look at?

thats all for now, diet has been clean all week, i was just forced to change certain things around...

Pat/Jake, wanna gimme a crash course on how to make excel count your kcals for you? i know you'll need the per serving data, but i don't know how you guys use it like you do.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> okay thought about it some more, i'd like to be fresh for the 20R squats so i'll have them on day 2. my workout will be like this for now unless someone says that its a completely idiotic idea.
> 
> Day 1:
> Cleans - 5 sets - 2min RI
> ...



SO what does this split follow.

1 on 1off 1on 1off 1on 1off repeat?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 14, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> SO what does this split follow.
> 
> 1 on 1off 1on 1off 1on 1off repeat?



Hey Iain, my life is a little crazy right now so i can't exactly keep up a completely set schedule. as long as i get my workouts in mon-sun, and keep 1 day in between i'm happy. i like to go tuesday/thur/sat but it doesn't always work out that way


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Congrats on the A-  Sorry about your back/lat, that sucks. I bet if you quit your job where you do all that heavy carrying, you'll be 100% better. Same thing happened to me when I worked in a warehouse.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Congrats on the A-  Sorry about your back/lat, that sucks. I bet if you quit your job where you do all that heavy carrying, you'll be 100% better. Same thing happened to me when I worked in a warehouse.



thanks Rocco, i'd like to quit this job but there is a very slim chance that it will happen because i just have no real time right now to look for another job, go on interviews etc. something is coming up on the horizon however that will bring a change, i just hope it will be for the better.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

If you look at my diet sheet, and line them up like I did you will see how to do it.  Then you are going to highlight all of them(kcals/fats/protein, whatever you choose) and at the top, there is a small button with an _fx_.  Thats the function/sum button.  Hitting it, should just add the numbers up.  Then when you change the numbers that were originally in there(the ones you previously highlited) it should update the sum automatically.

Hope that helps.

Oh, and quit fucking around.. you want to be a gimp forever?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If you look at my diet sheet, and line them up like I did you will see how to do it.  Then you are going to highlight all of them(kcals/fats/protein, whatever you choose) and at the top, there is a small button with an _fx_.  Thats the function/sum button.  Hitting it, should just add the numbers up.  Then when you change the numbers that were originally in there(the ones you previously highlited) it should update the sum automatically.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Oh, and quit fucking around.. you want to be a gimp forever?



okay, thanks Jake. i'll give it a shot over the weekend.

what do you mean "quit fucking around"?

I'm going to the gym right now, 20 rep squat day!! Kind of as per our agreement, i low carbed it today except for however many carbs there are in 150ml milk and 1 slice whole wheat, 1 small apple. hopefully i'll get 275 for 21, just so i can say i beat Pat


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> okay, thanks Jake. i'll give it a shot over the weekend.
> 
> what do you mean "quit fucking around"?
> 
> I'm going to the gym right now, 20 rep squat day!! Kind of as per our agreement, i low carbed it today except for however many carbs there are in 150ml milk and 1 slice whole wheat, 1 small apple. hopefully i'll get 275 for 21, just so i can say i beat Pat




I will squat 315 for 20 to seal the deal for a few weeks until I can get back to training normally after this stupid comp.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

Are these ass to floor squats for 1 set of 20?  If so, holy shit, if they are to parallel, still holy shit.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Are these ass to floor squats for 1 set of 20?  If so, holy shit, if they are to parallel, still holy shit.




we always squat ass to the floor.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

So that is a max of well over 500lbs, eh?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> So that is a max of well over 500lbs, eh?




not realy.  these are braething squats.  To make it a true 20RM (62.5% of 1 RM) you would have to be doing 20 even reps at that weight....down, up, down, up.  Breathing squats I may do five reps, stand there for a few breathes, another 5 etc......Or try and knock out as many as I can and then stand there.  It is really a test of endurance and how much you can mentally push yourself.  Once the reps aren't consistent the percentage calculator goes out the window.

Once this contest is over there are two squat goals of mine that yanick is going to video tape me attempting to do.

1) BW for 100 reps.  I hope to do this at a BW of 185 and squat 185 for 100.
2) at a BW of 185 squat 225 (40lbs over my BW) for 50 reps.  (I am pretty confidnet I can crack out 30-40 of these right now with out training for it.).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice goals.

So, how long does it take yan to bang out 20, like an hour and a half?   

Know what I have been doing for posture is loading up 225 and walking around the gym in all directions for a couple of minutes.  I actually feel light by the time I am done and my inner unit fires like crazy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 15, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Nice goals.
> 
> So, how long does it take yan to bang out 20, like an hour and a half?
> 
> Know what I have been doing for posture is loading up 225 and walking around the gym in all directions for a couple of minutes.  I actually feel light by the time I am done and my inner unit fires like crazy.




Yan takes awhile to squat 20 reps unless I am standing there yelling at him to get his lazy ass out of the way so that I can do my set.

walking around with it??  Be careful.  That sounds kind of like the yoke carry in strongman except the weight is loaded near the floor and hanging down at your side which would lower your center of gravity greaty and make it easier to walk with heavier loads.  How do you not hit people??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 15, 2005)

How do you not hit people??  8am on days I don't play tennis.  The gym is like a ghost town.  

I was actually thinking of using 135 so I could go a little faster, but decided there was actually a much higher risk of injury with the lighter weight since I would do quicker movements.

If I were to try my 10RM for 20 breathing squats it would take me forever.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2005)

> If I were to try my 10RM for 20 breathing squats it would take me forever.



that is the point......10RM= 20 breathing.

But sometimes I try to do my 6RM....LOL.  Now talk about a long set of squats!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 17, 2005)

> what do you mean "quit fucking around"?


I just meant quit re-injuring your back.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

where have you been?  and drinking is not a good excuse.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

Dale, yea dude breathing squats are no joke. they really fuck you up bad, i need a good 5 min to roll around on the floor after them.

Jake, i'm trying to let my back heal but i'm pigheaded and i know that DL'ing is my strong point although i enjoy squatting more so i naturally want to get my DL up there. i want 500 bad.

Pat, weekend was really busy. no drinking so don't sweat it, i actually stayed in on saturday night (my only night to hang out because i have school saturday morning) and had an awesome workout on sun.

Update: i just realized i haven't logged a single workout last week (i think i might've logged my first, but i'm too lazy to look back so ill just post it again). very quickly i want to say 20 rep squats are hard as shit, and i yell a lot and i can see why its more of a mental effort rather than physical.

on friday i did 275 but only got like 14 and got really mad. that made me feel like shit but the rest of the workout was really good so it sort of made up for it. on sunday i did squats again instead of the lunges because of my piss poor performance friday and i got 275x18 which i'm much happier with because i feel like i pushed myself much harder on sunday and a guy even came up to me when i was loading up the bar to do CGBP's and said "wow you really work hard on those squats man, good job." i now also know what an ATG good morning is too, lol. another thing of note is that i CGBP'ed 225 for reps, i didn't have a spot and the RI's were 1min so i burned out fast but on the first set i got 6 and if i was more brave i would've probably gotten 8. thats about all for now, cheated a lot over this particular weekend and i feel very fat. i want to start dropping some weight, i already 86'ed the almonds in m2/4. forgot to weigh myself on fri but i'm probably still around 226-7. i'm thinking i might do some sort of carb/cal cycling program, not TP's but just different levels of carbs/cals on different days. i don't have any time really too cut before the summer but i think i could drop a bunch of fat in like 4-5 weeks i just need to take some baseline pictures sometime this week.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 18, 2005)

Sweet. Would be cool to see the ol' frame you're sporting.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2005)

yan, good stuff.  you must have really worked your ass off for that 275/18.  I can tell you one thing, you must have busted your ass and hit the wall.  For those that don't or have never done 20 rep breathing squats it is a total mind fuck and physical battle.  If you are set on going for 20 and you make it all out to 18, only 2 reps to go, and the weight crushes you there.  You know it was all out.  2 reps is nothing.  To be knocking on the door like that and get killed is brutal.  18 is almost owrst than 20....almost.  good shit yan.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Sweet. Would be cool to see the ol' frame you're sporting.



Wow, aren't you the forward one, TCD.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 19, 2005)

C'mon, it's Yan - you can't say you're not just dying to get a glance at his semi-nekkid torso. The lad's a legend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

Looking great in here Yan, I think I'll leave the breathing squats to you and Patrick though LOL!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> C'mon, it's Yan - you can't say you're not just dying to get a glance at his semi-nekkid torso. The lad's a legend.



I won't argue with a man when he is right.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 19, 2005)

Pat, thanks for the compliments brother. i'm not too happy with 18 but looking back at it i remember almost exactly a year ago i was barely hitting 225 for 15 so in one way i'm happy but not really. when i hit 315x20 i'll be happy...maybe...probably not.

Rob, man you crack me up. legend my ass, you'll get a good laugh at my sorry excuse for a physique when i post them up.

Rock, you haven't worked until you've done 20 reppers, definitely top 3 hardest things you can do in my book.

Dale, i did sprints on sunday and i'm sore in places that i never knew existed, do your hip flexors get worked hard? mine have been killing me and its hard to even jog right now. i still haven't checked out charliefrancis.com cause i'm having problems with my email so i can activate an account but i'm gonna try and get it resolved so i can work on form.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

I am going to try for 315 on thursday.  it will be hard though since i am going to open my workout with 10 sets of hang cleans for speed.  Actually, I may not try it...lol


----------



## Yanick (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going to try for 315 on thursday.  it will be hard though since i am going to open my workout with 10 sets of hang cleans for speed.  Actually, I may not try it...lol



you should probably lay off the squats if you're gonna be hang cleaning, especially when your single digit BF. i'm sure you'd nail it if you're not all depleted and shit. you talked to sully lately? i never got around to calling him and i think it would be wierd if i did now...you should get him to come up here if you still keep in contact, he's probably a beast by now.

btw, i want to share a quote with you that got me through High School (i carry around a little piece of paper with inspirational quotes on it, but i forgot about it for a good two years and found it recently). seems like it was created especially for you:

"Do not spoil what you have by desiring what you have not; but remember that what you now have was once among the things only hoped for."
-Epicurus


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2005)

naw, most olympic routines have you squatting after cleans.  it is not uncommon.  jesse's 20 rep squat workout was just heavy cleans up to a max in singles, pull ups and one 20 rep set of squats!!

I am going with the hang since goege told me that I can pull so much from the floor all I need to do is work on my speed dropping under the bar quicker and I will have a solid clean.


yea, i talk to sully.  you should email him!!  he is going good in California.  he likes it there a lot.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Dale, i did sprints on sunday and i'm sore in places that i never knew existed, do your hip flexors get worked hard? mine have been killing me and its hard to even jog right now. i still haven't checked out charliefrancis.com cause i'm having problems with my email so i can activate an account but i'm gonna try and get it resolved so i can work on form.




Yeah, yur hip flexors will hurt bad.  If your recovery is high enough, when your calf comes up and thru, your hammies will hurt pretty bad as well if you haven't been doing it that way.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> naw, most olympic routines have you squatting after cleans.  it is not uncommon.  jesse's 20 rep squat workout was just heavy cleans up to a max in singles, pull ups and one 20 rep set of squats!!



thats an awesome workout



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> I am going with the hang since goege told me that I can pull so much from the floor all I need to do is work on my speed dropping under the bar quicker and I will have a solid clean.



i need to work on my catch, i missed three cleans because of it as you will see.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, i talk to sully.  you should email him!!  he is going good in California.  he likes it there a lot.



his email is still nutri...?



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, yur hip flexors will hurt bad.  If your recovery is high enough, when your calf comes up and thru, your hammies will hurt pretty bad as well if you haven't been doing it that way.



oh yea, my hammies were fucked up too but my hip flexors...oh god they were bad, one of the worst sorenesses i've had.think i shouldn't be going all out? you said you did 2 weeks of form runs. so i should probably go like 60% till i get the form down with more sprints like 6-8, no?

workouts in a min.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 19, 2005)

too lazy to see if i logged my w/o on the 13th on here so i'll just do it now.

4-13-05

Power Cleans RI=120s
205x2x5sets

Bench RI=120s
255x3x4sets

Power Shrugs RI=60s
275x3x3sets

Pull Ups RI=60s
BWx7,5.5,4,3.5

.5 means i attempted another rep and failed.

Core RI=60s
Hypers - 3 sets w/BW
Decline Sit Ups - 2 sets w/25lbs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
4-15-05

Squats
275x14   

Speed Bench RI=30s
165x3x6sets

OH Press RI=90s
175x2x3sets

T-bar Rows RI=60s from here on
105x10
140x10
175x7,6

used 35lb plates the T-bar at this gym sucks, i'm gonna use either a supported row or a ghetto t-bar from now on.

Seated Calf Raises
160x9,10,10,10

Core

Seated Cable Row - Hip/spinal extension
150x10x3sets

Lat Pulldown Abs
100x10
120x6,6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
4-17-05

Squats
275x18

better but no cigar  

RI=60s

CGBP
225x6,4,3,2+2 forced through the sticking point

DB Pullovers
65x10,7,6,4.5

Tri's were fried...

Hammer Curls - bilateral
45'sx8,8,5  

Core
Swiss Ball Crunches w/body bar OH(weight unknown) x 2 sets

Leg Raise - Pike x 2
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
4-19-05

Power Cleans RI=90s
205x2,2,1+1missed catch,2,2missed catches

i couldn't catch it on three lifts today. i really thought about what Pat said about not DL'ing it like a BBer and i repositioned myself for my back to be closer to parallel to the floor (based on what i saw in some OL vids i was watching) and i felt like my pull was much stronger, if thats what that part of the lift is called. i just couldn't get under it fast enough i think because i just couldn't hold onto it when i dropped under, the bar wound up being too much in front of me for me to catch it...i think i might be pulling it wrong. like more of a reverse curl than an upright row maybe?

Bench RI=120s, with a pause
225x3x4sets

real easy

RI=60s

OH press Machine Shrugs
stack x 10,12,9 dropped the handles cause of grip for a sec + 3

this seems easier on my lat so i'll stick to these for now, the handles are also pretty thick so my grip got a good thrashing.

GM's
225x4x3sets

Pull Ups
BWx6,6,4.5,4

Skipped core out of pure laziness...i'm gonna finish my oatmeal and crash tomorrow's gonna suck.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

yes, his email is still the same.  I talked to sullly last night!!  he said he closed the COC#3 and is calling ironmind to get them to come documnet it and he is working on the #4!!  LMAO.  He also said he is leaner than we have seen him (but not ripped) and bigger.  He said he weight 296lbs today!!  hahahhahhhhahha, I can't even picture what that looks like.  We know what his lean is.  haha


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

work on breaking down the lift instead of putting it all together in a power clean.  Work on your power shrugging, clean pulls (from a high hang (above knee) position) and hang cleans.  You need to make sure you are getting a good shrug and extending forward with your hips to get yourself underneath the bar and not leave it out infront.  Remeber, it should make contact with your lap during the pull, some guys (like shane hammon) even bump it with their hips a little.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Sounds so exciting training wise in here  Makes me itch....  Nice quote btw Yan. Is there a powerlifting coming up anytime soon you plan on doing?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> oh yea, my hammies were fucked up too but my hip flexors...oh god they were bad, one of the worst sorenesses i've had.think i shouldn't be going all out? you said you did 2 weeks of form runs. so i should probably go like 60% till i get the form down with more sprints like 6-8, no?




Yeah, that sounds right.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2005)

Update:

its officially cheat mania until next monday when i officially start cutting. by cheat mania i don't mean candy and shit but for instance today i had some korean food (kimbap or something like that) and 2 chicken caesar wraps with dressing. i'll be going lower kcal except for fri night-saturday night when i'll be 'refeeding.'

i'm feeling a cold coming on...for some reason its been great weather but i've been coughing all day. i'm not lifting today so i can get some sleep and lift tomorrow. i'll pound some nyquil tonight and hopefully i'll be good to go tomorrow for my 20 rep squats.

nothing else to add, i feel fat from all the cheating but hopefully it'll all be worth it when i hit 295 for 20 tomorrow


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

didn't you see my post about sully?  i thought for sure you would ahve a comment to add?

good luck on 295 for 20.  It shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2005)

Rocco, pat is cosupposed to find a mpetition for me but my lat has not healed yet. it feels on and off for some reason, i might have to go see my doc and see what he says. i'm also thinking i might have to drop power cleans and shrugs of any kind because it seems to hurt after i workout.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2005)

jeez no i didn't see this post actually...



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, his email is still the same.  I talked to sullly last night!!  he said he closed the COC#3 and is calling ironmind to get them to come documnet it and he is working on the #4!!  LMAO.  He also said he is leaner than we have seen him (but not ripped) and bigger.  He said he weight 296lbs today!!  hahahhahhhhahha, I can't even picture what that looks like.  We know what his lean is.  haha



i can't believe he closed the COC#3, thats insane.

cut? man i can't picture that guy cut, its just seems......wrong, lol.

296? wtf? didn't he have like micro fractures in his feet? should he really be that heavy?

Lemme guess, as soon as you read that i'll be cheating you thought of Sully, lol. i was thinking that i sound just like him with the cheating before i start cutting...when i cut i'll just have half a box of cocoa pebbles before bed


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

> Rocco, pat is cosupposed to find a mpetition for me



Just look at that!!  hahha, how did you get the "co" from competion three words back to the front of supposed?? haha...cosupposed.

Well, he says he closed #3.  I would like to see it.

He didn't say cut but he said he was leaner then when we saw him last.  I don't know how though...he is now 15lbs heavier then when we saw him.  He gained 15lbs of muscle in 5 months?? lol.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Just look at that!!  hahha, how did you get the "co" from competion three words back to the front of supposed?? haha...cosupposed.



2 words: sleep deprivation. i really have no idea how that happened, hahahahaha.



			
				funkster said:
			
		

> Well, he says he closed #3.  I would like to see it.
> 
> He didn't say cut but he said he was leaner then when we saw him last.  I don't know how though...he is now 15lbs heavier then when we saw him.  He gained 15lbs of muscle in 5 months?? lol.



tell him to snap a pic of it in his giant hand, lol.

15lbs in 5 months while dropping bf?? hmm, sounds like he's testing himself as a pincushion again, no?

btw, his email is at hotmail right?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> 2 words: sleep deprivation. i really have no idea how that happened, hahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes, hotmail.

He claims that he is not on right now.  i think he was when he moved there but just deca for his tendons in his feet, or so he claimed.  he says that he is taking DHEA and T3 perscribed by a Doctor but he said he is going to go on real soon with some crazy shit and GH.  LOL.  Also, he gained 15lbs and said he really isn't working out like he would like??  LOL, twice a week!!  I think twinkies are the key here!!


----------



## Yanick (Apr 22, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, hotmail.
> 
> He claims that he is not on right now.  i think he was when he moved there but just deca for his tendons in his feet, or so he claimed.  he says that he is taking DHEA and T3 perscribed by a Doctor but he said he is going to go on real soon with some crazy shit and GH.  LOL.  Also, he gained 15lbs and said he really isn't working out like he would like??  LOL, twice a week!!  I think twinkies are the key here!!



yes i think twinkies are the key, haven't you heard they raise natural test. better than enanthate, lol. i remember he was taking t3 from his doc, but why DHEA?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Rocco, pat is cosupposed to find a mpetition for me but my lat has not healed yet. it feels on and off for some reason, i might have to go see my doc and see what he says. i'm also thinking i might have to drop power cleans and shrugs of any kind because it seems to hurt after i workout.


I hope you get better soon. Sucks to still have that problem! I would go to the Doc regardless (sport doc) just to see if you might end up having a recurring problem you need to be careful with or if it was just a fluke that's being prolonged!

Have fun with your cut  But be careful eating till then, every time I've done that I over did it and it took awhile just to take off the fat I put on from the few days leading up to the cut.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 22, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yes i think twinkies are the key, haven't you heard they raise natural test. better than enanthate, lol. i remember he was taking t3 from his doc, but why DHEA?



Better yet, deep fry the twinkies.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 22, 2005)

Do you hit it for 20?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

from this site:

natural powerlifting 

here are some meets:

Aug 20       USAPL NJ Bench Press Open - Rockaway, New Jersey
             Joe Morreale - 973-627-9156

Nov 05       USAPL NJ State Powerlifting Championships - Rockaway, New Jersey
             Joe Morreale - 973-627-9156


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2005)

What the fuck is going on in here?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 27, 2005)

really slacking on the journal department. gonna start coming back here. past week or so i've been sick as a dog and busy with school stuff. i haven't trained since last thur or fri and even then it was a 1/2 workout cause i felt way too sick to really workout. I got 295 for 11, but had i been at 100% i'm pretty confident i would've gotten it for atleast 17, it seemed like the first rep was #15 and i thought i was gonna die. I'm down to 222.6, my diet has been almost nothing. just one or two meals, no appetite nothing. I'm feeling mostly better, but still coughing like a mofo. no gym at all this week, i'll go in tomorrow and friday and do 1 upper and 1 lower workout, straight up BB'er stuff going easy cause its hard to breath. next week i'm hoping to be back 100%.

other than that, nothing spectacular happened. i'm still trying post up some pics, but i'll look like complete shit from the shitty diet/lack of training. it should the results seem that much more dramatic though. going to pass out right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> What the fuck is going on in here?



Evidently not very much.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Evidently not very much.



hey gimme a break, i've been coughing up my lungs since friday. i'll be in the gym today, but it'll be a BBer type workout with no structure just making sure i hit my upper body nicely and to test out how my lat is doing because i haven't felt any pain there all week.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2005)

Being sick is no fun.  I should have put a smiley in my previous post.  Make sure you don't overdo the workout if you're not at 100%.


Here's that smiley I owe you.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2005)

Man, getting sick fucking sucks.  Get well soon.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 29, 2005)

thanks for that smiley captain. i'm sleep deprived and sick so i just mis understood your post, sorry bout that.

Jake, ya being sick does suck, thanks for the well wishes.

Lifted yesterday, nothing spectacular 6 total sets.

OH press
135x10,6

Lat Puldown
150x12
160x12

DB Flat Bench
90'sx10,5.5

the workout took me like 15-20 min and was nowhere close to what i can usually do but i felt like i was gonna pass out at the end. i'll take some vasopro (eph hcl, gaufenesin should help cause of my cough) before my lower workout tonight and it will just be 2 sets of squats, 2 sets of sldl and some calf work...maybe core if i feel up to it.

diet has been protein shakes, with fish oil and oats where possible for 2 reasons

1. i can't really stomach food, i'm nauseaus for half the day.
2. its passover and we are not allowed to keep anything in the fridge at work.

next week will hopefully be back to normal.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Damn buddy, I hope you get better soon! How's that lat doing?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2005)

did you see my posts on the contests in the fall?

hope you get better!


----------



## Yanick (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn buddy, I hope you get better soon! How's that lat doing?



thanks rocco, my lat is feeling great actually. i'm gonna try out some heavy'ish shrugs tomorrow to see if it'll still bother, hopefully its fully healed after almost a full week of rest.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> did you see my posts on the contests in the fall?
> 
> hope you get better!



thanks Pat. i saw the post, the bench meet is probably out unless i compete with the girls, lol.

but that other meet actually sounds great, i need to read up on training/peaking for meets now...how far away do you think i'll need start thinking/training specifically for it?

Journal Update:Not a great weekend lifting wise but a great weekend for me personally! i met a great girl and we hit it off pretty well, so naturally i wound up spending lots of time with her and we went out on both friday and saturday night and i wound up drinking a bit but it was well worth it IMO. Never made it to the gym to do that light leg session actually, but it might actually work out to be better since i'm still sort of just getting over this bug that i had. I stayed out till about 2am sun night/mon morning and woke up at 645 so i'm really beat and i have a paper to do today, but i'm back in full force diet-wise. i'm gonna bring my kcals back up to what they were before i got sick and all throughout this week and starting next week i'll start dropping them. i snapped some pictures and i'm a fat bastard, just gotta shrink them and post them up as baseline. that should be all for now, lat feels back to normal, i'm only coughing a little bit so we'll see how much i lost this past week, haven't even stepped on a scale since wed and then i was 222.6 

Hope everyone else had as great a weekend as me!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

Good news on the lat.  And you're supposed to workout before the date, not instead of.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Glad you had a good weekend! Post some pics of her so we can drool a bit


----------



## rangers97 (May 2, 2005)

congrats on the good weekend with the women! I remember those days, staying out till all hours of the night, meeting tons of girls, getting wasted, ah yes, then one morning I woke up and realized I was 30 and married and then I visit this forum and everyone is all in college and stuff and DAMN I feel old!   Ah what I wouldn't give to be 20 again with the weightlifting knowledge I have now.....

But anyway...about the being sick...do you take a lot of vitamin C and zinc?  I know this sounds very generalized, but I like to take between 1000 and 2000 mg of vitamin c a day plus a zinc supplement before bed (and of course a multi).  If I start to feel like I am getting sick, I will load up on the C and the zinc, take it every hour if I have to and I have been "cold free" for a good 3 years now (knock on wood).  So just a suggestion, load up on the c and zinc (within reason of course) and see if that helps you


----------



## P-funk (May 2, 2005)

yan, don't know.  mabye 8-12 weeks of training??

why not start getting ready now??  I can ask george if he knows of any deadlift meets?

glad you had a nice weekend!!  Did you put it in her ass?

I am going to the NASM confrence this weekend in Miami to re-new my cert and learn some shit (and try not to argue with them. hahaah).


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> But anyway...about the being sick...do you take a lot of vitamin C and zinc?  I know this sounds very generalized, but I like to take between 1000 and 2000 mg of vitamin c a day plus a zinc supplement before bed (and of course a multi).  If I start to feel like I am getting sick, I will load up on the C and the zinc, take it every hour if I have to and I have been "cold free" for a good 3 years now (knock on wood).  So just a suggestion, load up on the c and zinc (within reason of course) and see if that helps you



Yea, Zinc is good.. but its best used within the first 24-48hrs of contracting a virus as it hinders its ability to replicate.  Lozenges can also kill any throat/nose virus you may have.  I wouldnt use it all the time.. as high doses of zinc are not recommended for periods of more than two weeks due to concerns of immune system depression, interference with copper absorption and other long-term health effects such as increased risk for heart disease.  You want to avoid zinc tabs with too flavorings as it may reduce their bioavailibility.  
I use in the range of 5000mg of Vit C a day.. not only is it good for cold reduction, but its a key ingredient in the process of colagen synthesis too.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ....
> glad you had a nice weekend!!  Did you put it in her ass?
> 
> I am going to the NASM confrence this weekend in Miami to re-new my cert and learn some shit (and try not to argue with them. hahaah).


 i think your train of thought here is derailing...

 somehow putting something in someone's ass prompted you to tell yan you're coming to miami. 

 i am afraid to know how you jumped from that ass comment to, 'hey by the way i'm going to miami this weekend..."


----------



## Yanick (May 3, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> congrats on the good weekend with the women! I remember those days, staying out till all hours of the night, meeting tons of girls, getting wasted, ah yes, then one morning I woke up and realized I was 30 and married and then I visit this forum and everyone is all in college and stuff and DAMN I feel old!   Ah what I wouldn't give to be 20 again with the weightlifting knowledge I have now.....



LMAO! thats some funny shit man. welcome to my journal, sit back and watch me make a fool of myself.



			
				ranger97 said:
			
		

> But anyway...about the being sick...do you take a lot of vitamin C and zinc?  I know this sounds very generalized, but I like to take between 1000 and 2000 mg of vitamin c a day plus a zinc supplement before bed (and of course a multi).  If I start to feel like I am getting sick, I will load up on the C and the zinc, take it every hour if I have to and I have been "cold free" for a good 3 years now (knock on wood).  So just a suggestion, load up on the c and zinc within reason of course) and see if that helps you



i don't really know too much about zinc i get whatever is in my crappy costco multi and whatever zinc there is in food, i'll have to check that out. I take vitamin C buy the truckload, anywhere from 1500-5000mg/day spread out throughout the day because like Jake said its an important ingredient collagen synthesis...never really did much for me in terms of immune system boosting or anything, when i get sick the only thing that i've ever found to help me was dayquil/nyquil or their costco counterparts. When my diet is spot on like its been for the past quarter of the year or so i don't really have problems with getting sick, but this last time some stupid ass girl in the office was trying to be all flirty and shit (fat animal, lol) while being sick and thats how i think i caught it...fuckin biotch.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> yan, don't know.  mabye 8-12 weeks of training??
> 
> why not start getting ready now??  I can ask george if he knows of any deadlift meets?
> 
> ...



well i'm not gonna stop lifting or anything, but i figure as the meet gets closer i'll have to switch to some kind of program that will have me peaking for the contest...like i said don't really know much about training for meets or anything. i think that contest is far enough away for me to be able to squat 400+ and pull around 500, hopefully. i'll see where my strength is today.

ask george for me if you can. he'll probably give you one of those special olympics meets that he volunteers at for me, lol.

no i didn't stick it in her ass, not yet atleast 

Miami huh? lucky motherfucker. the weather has been so shitty lately, i'd love to go somewhere warm. didn't you tell me you were going with Myles? bring back some good info, if you get a nice book or something i'm gonna borrow that shit from you, i'm gonna have some extra reading time hopefully cause i just have to read 1984 by george orwell for class and thats all.



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, Zinc is good.. but its best used within the first 24-48hrs of contracting a virus as it hinders its ability to replicate.  Lozenges can also kill any throat/nose virus you may have.  I wouldnt use it all the time.. as high doses of zinc are not recommended for periods of more than two weeks due to concerns of immune system depression, interference with copper absorption and other long-term health effects such as increased risk for heart disease.  You want to avoid zinc tabs with too flavorings as it may reduce their bioavailibility.
> I use in the range of 5000mg of Vit C a day.. not only is it good for cold reduction, but its a key ingredient in the process of colagen synthesis too.



whoa Jake, nice post. and here i was thinking you really are stupid from all the negative posts you post about yourself...thats some good info there, i'm gonna look into buying some lozenges today 



			
				GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i think your train of thought here is derailing...
> 
> somehow putting something in someone's ass prompted you to tell yan you're coming to miami.
> 
> i am afraid to know how you jumped from that ass comment to, 'hey by the way i'm going to miami this weekend..."



lol, Ivonne i thought dieting was supposed to _kill_ your sex drive...


----------



## rangers97 (May 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> LMAO! thats some funny shit man. welcome to my journal, sit back and watch me make a fool of myself.


Yes, watching people make fools of themselves is one of my favorite things to do, makes me forget how much of a fool I am, hehe---and don't get old man, it sucks major ass....case in point.... I play hockey, been playing since I was 5 years old...not one injury in 25 years of playing, except for you know cuts, bumps and bruises, but no muscle or bone injuries...i turned 30 last september and during a game in october, went to make a cutting move around someone and completely tore a muscle in my groin area, felt a pop and all...couldn't walk for 2 weeks.  And just when you think it's better and can exercise on it again, viola! it returns with a vengence!  So the moral of my rant is getting old sucks....how else do you explain that one?


----------



## rangers97 (May 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i don't really know too much about zinc i get whatever is in my crappy costco multi and whatever zinc there is in food, i'll have to check that out. I take vitamin C buy the truckload, anywhere from 1500-5000mg/day spread out throughout the day because like Jake said its an important ingredient collagen synthesis...never really did much for me in terms of immune system boosting or anything, when i get sick the only thing that i've ever found to help me was dayquil/nyquil or their costco counterparts. When my diet is spot on like its been for the past quarter of the year or so i don't really have problems with getting sick, but this last time some stupid ass girl in the office was trying to be all flirty and shit (fat animal, lol) while being sick and thats how i think i caught it...fuckin biotch.


See I always took my vitamin c for the supposed immune system boost and all, what exactly is collagen synthesis and is that something I would want? lol
And damn those fat, flirty, sick bitches.....damn them to hell


----------



## P-funk (May 3, 2005)

No, I am not going with Myles..hahah.  I am going alone to this confrence.  SHould be fun.


----------



## Yanick (May 3, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> See I always took my vitamin c for the supposed immune system boost and all, what exactly is collagen synthesis and is that something I would want? lol
> And damn those fat, flirty, sick bitches.....damn them to hell



collagen is what makes up most of your ligaments/tendons...don't really know if vit. C is really effective at helping to repair or prevent injury to joints but its cheap as dirt and you can pop it till the cows come home so i don't mind taking it by the truckload 

Journal Update:

I'm changing my diet, just making it more convenient cause i'm not gonna have nor do i want to devote much time to preparing/cooking food. i'll post up the exact changes later, but i'm basically just changing some protein sources around specifically switching from animal to whey protein in a meal or two...like i said its purely for more convenience. still increasing kcals, only got 5 meals yesterday and the last meal was a ton of shrimp/crab salad with onions, scallions, mayo and i think thats all that was in there...no carbs. this week is just a recovery week, i'm thinking i'll keep my workload the same for now, but i'd like to increase my volume a bit and i'd like to change a couple of things around. just brainstorming for now, i'll need to look over my current program to see what exactly i want to change.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> lol, Ivonne i thought dieting was supposed to _kill_ your sex drive...


 he must be a medical miracle or something. hahahahahahaha!


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> See I always took my vitamin c for the supposed immune system boost and all, what exactly is collagen synthesis and is that something I would want? lol
> And damn those fat, flirty, sick bitches.....damn them to hell



Collagen fibers are made up of fibrils called tropocollagen. Each tropocollagen fibril is made up of three procollagen fibrils. Before three procollagen fibrils can be intertwined to make one tropocollagen fibril, they must be hydroxylated. Vitamin C aids in the process of hydroxylation. 

So it goes from...

Procollagen------>Tropocollagen------>Collagen fibers------>Connective tissue

Without Vitamin C, the first step here never occurs, and collagen synthesis is held up.


Yan, Im hard on myself, but when it comes to supplementation I shine lol


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

> Yan, Im hard on myself, but when it comes to supplementation I shine lol



druggie


----------



## rangers97 (May 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Collagen fibers are made up of fibrils called tropocollagen. Each tropocollagen fibril is made up of three procollagen fibrils. Before three procollagen fibrils can be intertwined to make one tropocollagen fibril, they must be hydroxylated. Vitamin C aids in the process of hydroxylation.
> 
> So it goes from...
> 
> ...


Cool info....so let me throw this question out there....I had and have on and off problems with elbow tendinitis and pain in my shoulders, and my solution to this was to take a lot of MSM and glucosomine/chondroitin.  Do you think I may be better off just taking a shitload more vitamin c than all that other stuff?  Although, I will say something about MSM, it does some pretty wierd things, in a good way of course!.  For example, I had been noticing that it has a kind of rejuvination effect on certain parts of the body...I remember going to the dentist a while ago and he told me my gumline was receding a bit, and strangely I have noticed lately that the receding seems to have stopped and it has in fact gone the other way, ie, they look much better now...it has to be the msm since all other things have been equal since I was told this,,,,just an FYI


----------



## Yanick (May 4, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> Cool info....so let me throw this question out there....I had and have on and off problems with elbow tendinitis and pain in my shoulders, and my solution to this was to take a lot of MSM and glucosomine/chondroitin.  Do you think I may be better off just taking a shitload more vitamin c than all that other stuff?  Although, I will say something about MSM, it does some pretty wierd things, in a good way of course!.  For example, I had been noticing that it has a kind of rejuvination effect on certain parts of the body...I remember going to the dentist a while ago and he told me my gumline was receding a bit, and strangely I have noticed lately that the receding seems to have stopped and it has in fact gone the other way, ie, they look much better now...it has to be the msm since all other things have been equal since I was told this,,,,just an FYI



i wouldn't stop taking all other joint support stuff because what Jake posted was basically the theoretical model, whether or not vitamin C really aids in prevention or repair of connective tissue to any significant extent remains to be seen...i've never heard of any studies being performed, never really looked so i wouldn't know. i'm sure that a deficiency in vitamin C will lead to the hold up of the production of connective tissue, but as bb'ers our diets are fairly complete and we take multi's and vitamin C like its candy so the chance of one being deficient in vitamin C is slim to none. Just MO mind you, as i haven't really looked into this subject deeply at all.


----------



## Yanick (May 4, 2005)

5-3-05

haven't posted a w/o in so long it feels wierd, lol. i'm also posting from memory as i don't have my journal handy, but i remember most of the workout and i'll double check and correct any errors later.

Bench No timed RI, did this with my bro and his friend so it was just me yelling at them to move
225x3, 275x1, 295x0, 275x1

knocking on the door of the big 3 baby!! no real drop off in strength at all  its also strange that for 295 my sticking point is like an inch or two off my chest which means either that my lats are lacking or that my lat hasn't recovered as well as i thought.

Hang Cleans, below knee, form work RI=60s
135x3x5sets

really just tried to get a good pull going and concentrated on shrugging and dropping under the bar fast.

Power Shrugs RI=30s
315x3x3sets

it hit me after my w/o that i should be doing more sets for this move, i'll go up to 5 and eventually 6-8 keeping my RI's at 30s. I also felt a bit of a twinge in my lat when benching and getting this into position so i decided to play it safe and go with...

Good Mornings RI=60s
225x5,4,4

why is it that when your in some form of relationship with a girl and not looking for anyone else that you get the most attention from girls? i lifted with my bro and his friend at Bally's because it was just more convenient and i've had my membership to that place for a good 5 years and went to that specific gym consistently for 3 before finding better ones and not ONCE have i had a girl come up to me and talk. when i was doing these in the rack some girls came up and were waiting for me to finish up, when i finished up i was taking off my weights for them and they start talking to me about the gym, how they're from florida etc. i didn't really pay them much mind because i just wanted to get on with my workout but it was strange that this should happen now of all times, c'est la vie i guess.

Pull Ups, Wide Grip RI=60s
BWx8,6,6,3.5

Core
2 sets of lat pull down abs 15, 20reps i go you go with my brother.

and that was that, overall nice w/o a bit more taxing than i remember these workouts being but thats to be expected i guess.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

those are some good mornings and I only say that because I am sure that they were deep and your form was good.

I still try to work on that exercise.  I am sut so tight it kills to sit back.  225 should be easy as it feels like nothing on my back and I can squat it forever.  But, I can't doa  solid good morning with it??  Pisses me off!!

yan the playa!!


----------



## Yanick (May 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> those are some good mornings and I only say that because I am sure that they were deep and your form was good.
> 
> I still try to work on that exercise.  I am sut so tight it kills to sit back.  225 should be easy as it feels like nothing on my back and I can squat it forever.  But, I can't doa  solid good morning with it??  Pisses me off!!
> 
> yan the playa!!



why the fuck aren't you at work?

yea i'm super strict with my form, i take these pretty slow and make sure i'm keeping it tight although i do get a bit sloppy on the last one or two of the later sets. the exercise scares the shit out of me actually but i just love the pumped feeling you get from your traps all the way down to your hammies, its one of my favorite movements now.

i know your super tight, get one of the bitches at your gym to stretch you out man. you have the strength to be hitting 225 for 10-12, i'm sure of it you just need to get some flexibility...its weird to me how my hamstrings are so flexible, once i get going on SLDL's i start hitting the floor with the plates while still keeping my back flat 

playa my ass...i don't think virgins can be players  there i said it, its out in the open feel free to make fun of me all you want fuckers...i'm ready for it


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2005)

I had a cancellation.  some fat pig needed to do somethign other than burn calories this morning.

dude, ou have some silly fucking hammstrings.  those things are so fucking flexable you are like a woman.  You can touch the floor with your back flat.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> playa my ass...i don't think virgins can be players  there i said it, its out in the open feel free to make fun of me all you want fuckers...i'm ready for it



there is nothing wrong with that, except that i don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> why is it that when your in some form of relationship with a girl and not looking for anyone else that you get the most attention from girls?



You must be turning into a babe magnet.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

Vit c and collagen #1

Vit c and collagen #2

I wouldnt stop using the other join supplements your using.. although I was told by my grandfather that glucosamine is garbage(atomic weight of the molecule is too large to pass through the gut/intestinal wall).study here.  Its also odd that you would say msm would help with your gums.. I mean its a good anti inflamitory, but there are too many variables for such a broad statement IMO

P I dont do drugs.. anymore.


----------



## rangers97 (May 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its also odd that you would say msm would help with your gums.. I mean its a good anti inflamitory, but there are too many variables for such a broad statement IMO


Maybe so, but the correlation is just too great IMO.  When you consider it is pretty much the ONLY thing changed from my "norm", it strongly suggests that it was due to the msm.  Also oddly enough, I've noticed that my hair and my fingernails are growing faster now that I take msm everyday...correct me if I am wrong, but are hair and nails mostly made up of organic sulfur, which is what msm is?  So, it may be of a bigger benefit to women than to men with joint problems,  

Gums notwithstanding though, I would recommend msm to anyone who lifts weights, whether or not it is psychological I can't tell you, but when I supplement with the MSM, it definitely makes my joints feel better on the whole, if I tweak something during a workout, say my elbow tendinitis, then I load up on the msm, a couple of days later, it feels great.  it is *relatively* inexpensive, so I don't feel bad taking it even if it is bullshit and does nothing, so long as I take all my other vitamins and stuff like that


----------



## Yanick (May 5, 2005)

ate half a box of reduced fat oreos yesterday  

got almost no sleep, diet is really messed up today, didn't have time to prepare anything, i'll be eating cottage cheese and whey today all day 

moving my training to tomorrow and sunday cause it'll be much more productive. really beat this whole week, living off of 4 hours of sleep everyday


----------



## Yanick (May 5, 2005)

cheat fuckin central today. so far i had a bagel with strawberry jelly for breakfast and some chips/pretzels and a little cream cheese for lunch, thats in addition to the cottage cheese and whey though. i'll be hypocaloric for the day anyway so i'm not too pissed.

planning on going to the gym for some squat-cardio at some point in the day/night because i'm such a fat animal.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but the correlation is just too great IMO.  When you consider it is pretty much the ONLY thing changed from my "norm", it strongly suggests that it was due to the msm.  Also oddly enough, I've noticed that my hair and my fingernails are growing faster now that I take msm everyday...correct me if I am wrong, but are hair and nails mostly made up of organic sulfur, which is what msm is?  So, it may be of a bigger benefit to women than to men with joint problems,


 No, your right, my bad.  MSM is about 1/3rd sulfur.. and sulfur is involved in a wide variety of metabolic pathways and it plays an important role in amino acid and protein metabolism.  Its a requirement for proper synthesis of connective tissues like skin, hair, tendons and nails.  



> Gums notwithstanding though, I would recommend msm to anyone who lifts weights, whether or not it is psychological I can't tell you, but when I supplement with the MSM, it definitely makes my joints feel better on the whole, if I tweak something during a workout, say my elbow tendinitis, then I load up on the msm, a couple of days later, it feels great.  it is *relatively* inexpensive, so I don't feel bad taking it even if it is bullshit and does nothing, so long as I take all my other vitamins and stuff like that


 Well, MSM is really only good as a dietary sulfer source, and it IS expensive.. considering you can get enough from eggs, meat and other foods you eat.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> cheat fuckin central today.  because i'm such a fat animal.


----------



## Yanick (May 6, 2005)

Jake, yea that pig smiley accurately describes my present condition (both mental and physical).

never made it to the gym yesterday...i was hanging out in the city till 1am. the gym should be interesting today for sure.

my diet will be a carb/calorie cycling/TKD type with refeeds. Meaning on non training days i'll have carbs in 2 meals and on training days i'll have carbs in the morning and pre/post workout with weekends as refeeds (expecting some alcohol here as well).

i know it might sound as though this will hinder my performance in the gym but i highly doubt it as i'm only gonna be doing for 4-6 weeks, i have lots of fat for my body to tap into for energy and i'll be refeeding on the weekends. hoping to drop to 200-205.

bw this morning, fully clothed before eating anything was 218


----------



## tucker01 (May 6, 2005)

Man Yanick what is up?  You seem to change your diet plans like you change your underwear.  

I am assuming that is alot. 

BTW.  Fuq the scale.  Unless you are concerned about a weight class or something.  Just base you progress on the way you feel mental, physically, and if you are concerned the mirror.


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2005)

Bump what the deal Yan?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2005)

I guess his new girlfriend is keeping him busy.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2005)

were the hell are you man?  you suck!

get ready.  my contest is almost over and we are going to eat like maniacs!!


----------



## GoalGetter (May 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> were the hell are you man?  you suck!
> 
> get ready.  my contest is almost over and we are going to eat like maniacs!!


 me too. count me in dammit!


----------



## Yanick (May 13, 2005)

ID, my diet has been pretty much the same since new years i just kept adding food. now i want to drop some fat, and i want to keep it simple so carb/kcal cycling is what i need.

Capt., yea thats one of the reasons plus i was moved to a different spot at work and i just have tons of school and regular work to do so time is limited.

Pat/Ivonne, how's everything? i was at the coffee shop last night and wanted to give you a call but it was like 11 and i figured you're either sleeping or about to go to sleep.  when is your contest Pat? how's your dieting coming?

Update:
still lifting hard, diet started this week...low carbs suck. haven't had any time, i've just been lurking a bit here and there. i can't go online at work anymore really and after work i've been super busy with various things. i'll be on over the weekend hopefully to catch up some more. hope everything is well with everyone.


----------



## LW83 (May 13, 2005)

low carb does suck


----------



## GoalGetter (May 13, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> Pat/Ivonne, how's everything? i was at the coffee shop last night and wanted to give you a call but it was like 11 and i figured you're either sleeping or about to go to sleep.


 hahahaah! I was just getting home at that time, but P was dead asleep already. 

 What coffee shop were you at?


----------



## Yanick (May 13, 2005)

the one that we used to go to all the time. 2nd and 84-83 i think it was...its called DT-UT. Pat knows what/where it is exactly. Blockhead was calling my name but i resisted


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2005)

Diet sucks.

contest is june 4th and I am still pretty fat....lol.  I don't care either.

Blockheads!!!!!  fuck I love that place!


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> the one that we used to go to all the time. 2nd and 84-83 i think it was...its called DT-UT. Pat knows what/where it is exactly. Blockhead was calling my name but i resisted



heh i love DTUT. we are about to go there now actually 

(uh, that would be ivonne posting that, not patrick -- oops!)


----------



## PreMier (May 15, 2005)

That always happens.  I bet thats what happened to cowpimp.. found a girl, got whooped, and stopped working out.  Why?  Because he was more interested in finding a woman, than strength training(dispelling the myth that he worked out for himself, and not to look better for some girl).  Now is Yan going to do the same?  Guess we'll find out soon enough..


----------



## Yanick (May 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> That always happens.  I bet thats what happened to cowpimp.. found a girl, got whooped, and stopped working out.  Why?  Because he was more interested in finding a woman, than strength training(dispelling the myth that he worked out for himself, and not to look better for some girl).  Now is Yan going to do the same?  Guess we'll find out soon enough..



Hey man, i haven't stopped working out or anything...i just don't have time because i used to go online at work but that is impossible now and after work i'm usually too busy to jump on here.

i switched up my training a bit...i'm going to build up to a single ala westside and then go on to some hypertrophy/endurance like the 20 rep squats. however my 20's haven't been improving, i haven't even been able to get 275 for 18 again...last time i got it for 11 (i'm thinking low carbs, plus maxing out before maybe). i'm switching it to a couple of high rep sets, maybe 4x15 and thinking i should do the hypertrophy stuff high bar style. also sprinting is not really practical for me right now, i'm change that this week. i'm also pretty scared to DL or SLDL heavy...i shrug heavy but when picking it up off the rack i feel a slight twinge in my lat...i've been doing good mornings and i haven't DL'ed in quite a bit.

P.S. plus, what look good for some chick...i'm a fat bastard.


----------



## Yanick (May 15, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Diet sucks.
> 
> contest is june 4th and I am still pretty fat....lol.  I don't care either.
> 
> Blockheads!!!!!  fuck I love that place!



your still fat my ass. i'm sure your shredded by now.

the contest is in the city? what are we eating afterwards?


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2005)

totono's.....ofcourse.


----------



## Yanick (May 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> totono's.....ofcourse.



mmm, i can't fuckin wait to have that pizza again.

Quick update:

diet is going good, keep fucking missing my first meal so i just take a tbsn of olive oil as i'm running out of the door, otherwise i'm sticking to the carb cycling approach...i'll be working out the kinks as i go along in terms of when i should have higher and lower carb days. I'm looking much leaner IMO, i have baseline pictures in my mailbox somewhere and when my parents get back from vacation i'll snap some more pics, i think its been 3 weeks already since my baseline so i should see something happening.

taking today off from the gym because i'm still getting over some aches and pains from sunday, i went a little wild on sunday and just did tons of sets of squats both front and back and high and low bar and a bunch of sets of OH presses with a thick bar (i'm lifting at a different gym and this one has a thick bar, which is great). Tomorrow i'll hit the gym after school, hopefully i'm not losing strength with this carb cycling crap because i'm honestly enjoying this type of dieting. i'm not going to be benching for a little bit also, i'll replace bench with weighted heavy dips and i'll test my max in 2 weeks to see if i can nail 295. i hit 365 for a single on squats, ATG and it felt light which is really nice to know seeing as i hadn't worked anywhere near maximal poundages on squats in a month. thats all for now, really tired gotta catch up on sleep. g'night who ever still reads this thing.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2005)

sounds like the strength is going up!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2005)

Calm down, I was just kidding 

Post some pictures damnit, and nice numbers on the lifts.  Still really close in terms of strength too.


----------



## Yanick (May 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Calm down, I was just kidding
> 
> Post some pictures damnit, and nice numbers on the lifts.  Still really close in terms of strength too.



lol, i just had to explain that, because i feel as though lifting and dieting is so ingrained in my life and its probably the best thing that ever happened to me (i'm sure that lifting made me the person i am today) i don't think i'll ever stop training in one way or another.

i'm not posting those pictures, i'm gonna post some up when i snap some 2 week (actually 3 but my first week was tough and i had to improvise a lot) mark pictures.

I lifted today, forgot my journal but i remember what i did. this my first w/o of the week so i'm gonna have to jam the workouts together, i'm lifting thurs/fri/sun this week.

Dips 60s RI
+45x5
+70x5,4,4

Hang Cleans 90s RI
185x3,3

High Pulls 60s RI
135x3,3,3

Wide Grip Pull Ups 60s RI
8,7,4,3,3

SLDL
315x5
225x8

this felt light as shit, even holding it wasn't that hard (the 315 that is) but i felt that same pain in my lat...much less but there nonetheless and its a little sore now so i will continue to go light or hold off on DL/SLDL for now.

thats all, didn't do core cause i'm a lazy bastard...i'm starting to slip on the core work lately, this will stop.

i should also note that i'm gonna drop the weight on my Oly lifts and work on form. after reading Pat's journal and seeing him doing 155 i doubt i should be doing 185 for triples. i'll be dropping the weight because i noticed the same thing happening with 185 as before, the bar would be too far in front of me when i'm catching it in the front squat position. i think i'm not 'popping' my hips enough if that makes sense at all.


----------



## Yanick (May 21, 2005)

5-51-05

Squats - low bar
375x1

pretty damn easy, weight just flew up. can't weight to see 4 plates on that bar.

Squats - High Bar RI=60s
275x8,7,5

Speed Bench - ~50% 1RM, 30s RI
135x3x4sets no pause
135x3x3sets pause on chest

OH DB Press RI=90s
70'sx3x4sets

easy peasy as Pat says.

Bent Rows, Prone Grip, Thick(er) bar, 60s RI
245x5,5,4,4
135x15

just wanted that pump in my lats/bi's so i pumped out a light set with 135

Core
Superset
Lat Pulldown Abs - Round Back GM's, very light high reps x 2 sets

i'm not going to be working calves anymore, nothing happens to them...ever. they get stronger but they never ever grow. i'm not wasting my time anymore on them, maybe a couple of sets here and there but nothing spectacular. i don't care about calf strength, its pretty useless and they get some decent stimulation with the cleans and all so thats about it. looking really lean, i saw my cousin yesterday who i haven't seen in a month and he told me i'm losing weight which is a positive since i'm still getting stronger. this diet is really great, i like on it for extended periods of time without the fact that its cyclical so theoretically you can stay suffering the adverse effects of dieting...theoretically that is, i'm gonna run this for another 3 weeks or so and see if i start losing any strength at which point i'll bump it up to bulking kcals for a while. when i start refeeding/cheating on friday my muscles get really full and look great, i look a bit deflated during the week, but over the weekend i look really good, that is before i start getting all bloated and fat looking, lol. all in all everything is going great, really hope my lat heals up so i can enter that meet, i think its in Nov so i got plenty of time.

have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2005)

nice workout.

i was just going to say until I read it that your calves will get fried from the triple ext. of cleans.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

Hey there buddy, how is everything? Nice couple of w/o's  Have you tried different "shock" techniques to help calves? Mine don't grow either, but I can tell a big difference in the shape and way it looks when they're worked.


----------



## Yanick (May 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey there buddy, how is everything? Nice couple of w/o's  Have you tried different "shock" techniques to help calves? Mine don't grow either, but I can tell a big difference in the shape and way it looks when they're worked.



Rocco, what's happenin man? i've never really not trained calves, except maybe the first few months of lifting when i was ignorant. i honestly hate calf training, its an annoyance, much like core training but that is too important to pass up on. i never really notice a difference in my calves anyway, so i'm gonna say fuck it for a bit and see what happens, if i start seeing atrophy i'll start pumping them again. plus like i said i'm getting some stimulation from the cleans (the triple ext like Pat said) and i think i remember learning something about calves working on squats and front squats because there is plantar flexion happening a little bit...so in reality i have no clue whats going to happen i'll just ride it out and see.

no gym today, had a low carb day...actually no carb except for a few on 2 pieces of chicken my mom made (she lightly covered them in matzoh) and whatever is in my protein sources/fat sources - whey, CC, salmon, sour cream etc.

i also never made it to the gym on sunday...i was just way too sore/achy/tired, i can't do full body w/o's on consecutive its too much for me.


----------



## Yanick (May 25, 2005)

didn't make it to the gym yesterday, it was my brother's bday and we had a sort of party for him at home so i couldn't make it. didn't drink or cheat though...just smoked a little pot and hung out with everyone. i'm also feeling a cold coming on, so i'm debating whether or not i should go to the gym today after school or get some much needed sleep and recover. other than that everything is going great...the weather is fucking horrible, almost June and we are in the 50's with rain and wind. its fucking annoying.


----------



## Yanick (May 25, 2005)

this is complete bullshit. i don't know why or how, but i fucked my knee up. its really painful now, just walking down the street and/or putting weight on it. very depressing, especially since i don't know how i did it, it was just a little achey in the morning but right now it kills. gym is a no go today officially. i gotta see how it feels tomorrow, i'm also thinking of getting some deca to run for a month or so to see if ther is anything to all the stories i've heard/read about it helping with joint problems. there are a couple of joints in my body which could use some healing up. i really don't want to juice, but i'm very very depressed right now and honestly thinking of doing it. i can't DL cause of my back, and my bench just blows and i hate benching anyway. and now if i really did mess up my knee i won't be able to squat or clean or anything so i'm left with nothing really to do. so thats that, life just keeps shitting on my head and i feel myself slipping into a bad phase...lifting is what really keeps me together and with that gone i'm gonna go to shit physically and emotionally. right now i'm hoping that tomorrow i'll wake up and feel 100% but that is just high hopes. anyone got a good source for deca?


----------



## tucker01 (May 25, 2005)

Don't Beat yourself up so easily.


Could be something very simple and the pain is gone tomorrow.  Remember the Glass is half full


----------



## Yanick (May 25, 2005)

ID, thanks for the words of encouragement but its really swollen and painful right now...doesn't look good.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2005)

Have you tried some ibuprofen to see if that helps?  Good luck and don't despair!


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2005)

Dont run a deca only cycle.. you think your depressed now, wait till you get deca dick(limp).  Ask Mudge for help if your planning on running(do it smart ya know?).

Have you been taking mass vit C?  That should help regeneration(unless you didnt read my info from before!).  I would also see a doctor, and see what he says before sticking yourself .02

Goodluck man


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2005)

ice the shit out of that knee.  could be something as easy as a sublexation.  just rest it a little.  train upper body if you have to just don't stand (seated sh. press etc....).  Be well.


----------



## Yanick (May 26, 2005)

thanks for the advice guys. the knee feels much better today. i'm not gonna run any cycles, that was just a spur of the moment thing and my emotions talking. Too much of Patrick has rubbed off on me and i'm gonna stay semi natural (i've done cyclo 1-test and ONE in the past, 2 and 4 weeks respectively). i'll switch to upper horiz/vertical for a bit and a third day for unilat leg stuff (squats, sldl) and core. i hope this won't last longer than a week or two. i've racked my brain however and still have no idea how i hurt it, i just know it kills.

feeling much better today...ate some chinese food leftovers last night just because i felt like i needed some carbs as i've done 2 extremely low carb days in a row. today will be upper horizontal and i'll have carbs in 4 of my meals (two in regular meals and pre/post w/o).


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

OK young man, the long weekend is over.  Let's get to posting!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

C'mon, let's see some stuff Yanick!!! I don't know what I mean by that  How's everything going buddy?


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

Did you drink over the weekend?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2005)

Doode wtf is going on here!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

Not very much.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *Doode * wtf is going on here!


Are we starting a new work Jake? LOL!!!

Where are you Yan?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 7, 2005)

yan, you suck.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 7, 2005)

Maybe that comment about "sticking it in her ass" freaked him out.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 1, 2005)

Happy birthday asshole. 

Are you going to the O this year still?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

haha, yes asshole....happy birthday in deed.

Get drunk?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Happy birthday asshole.
> 
> Are you going to the O this year still?



thanks bro. about the O, i dunno yet. i'm gonna have to leave my current job because i'm going to school full time so money is gonna be an issue. if i can find a part timer somewhere quickly i'll come because i have some money saved up. so its still up in the air...if not the O, i'm definitely going to the Arnold, i'm not missing the strongman/PL'ing stuff.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> haha, yes asshole....happy birthday in deed.
> 
> Get drunk?



thanks boss. i had 2 beers with a friend at a lounge then hung out with a couple of people and smoked weed, lol. i hate birthdays...they just remind me that i'm gonna die someday and i have to talk to everybody i know which is just annoying because i hate people. and oh yea, you're hats in my car...


----------



## Yanick (Aug 2, 2005)

in light of people actually showing interest in my foray into strength/hypertrophy training i've been touched in a way that i can't describe so i'm gonna start this little puppy back up.

i should say that i stopped coming on here as much for two reasons. One was i got a girl for a while, but she wound up dumping me which fucked with my head for a bit and sent me spiraling into the all to familiar abyss of depression, but only for a little bit...thank god. other than that my computer is like right in the middle of everything at work so i can't be on here like i used to be. i'm leaving this place in a couple of weeks so i couldn't care less right now and i go on more that i used to, but i still can't ben on here all day like i used to be. so now that thats out of the way on we go.

As far as diet goes, i have no plans body comp wise right now so i'm just eating fairly clean, not counting cals or anything and just not stressing my diet too much at all. if i want to eat a burger with fries on wed night i'll go right ahead, as long as i get my protien i'm happy. so thats been my diet for the past month or so.

training is westside. i got bands and the COC trainer and #1 from elitefts. for my b-day my parents said they'll buy me the jumpstretch DL platform and the box squat apparatus they sell over at Elitefts, i'm also gonna probably pick up Mel Siff's Facts and Fallacies of Fitness and some shirts and stuff because i wanted all that stuff for a while now.

i'm doing 4 days a week as my main workouts and 2 days a week are cardio/GPP/assistance workouts. my program is set up as such:

day 1: ME Squat/DL
day 2: DE Bench
day 3: rest or cardio/GPP/Asst work
day 4: DE Squat/DL
day 5: ME Bench
day 6: rest or cardio/GPP/asst. work
day 7: res or cardio/GPP/asst. work - only if i didn't do it on day 6.

i haven't been keeping a journal in the gym either, but i'll start one as of today because i've been modifying Westside a little bit and i find myself forgetting what weights i use on certain movements (rows, SLDL's and such not the main lifts obviously). yesterday i wanted to lift but i fell asleep at home till about 9pm and then i had to go out with people so i'll be moving shit around this week. today is ME DL day, i recently squatted 405 ATG, so i'm happy as hell about that. i'll be working my DL for the next 3 weeks or so, box squatting on DE days and front squatting for 3-5 sets of 3-5 reps after my ME/DE DL work after which i go with the usual westside template of another posterior chain exercise (SLDL or GM or w/e) then a power ab move and something like hypers or pull throughs once again for the posterior chain.

bench days are a bitch. i never seem to progress...i'm throwing around the idea of using the metal militia program instead of the westside program for my bench. its 2x/week also so it fits perfectly, but they divide up the days into one day for working the the full ROM and the bottom portion of the ROM and the second day for working the lockout (lots of tri's and 4,5,6 board presses). which reminds me i'll be making myself boards to press with also. i'm gonna be carrying so much shit to the gym with me its ridiculous, i can't wait till my brother moves out so i can make a gym in my garage. for now i'll have to lug around bands, COC's, box squat apparatus, boards, chalk etc.

i get the wierdest looks in the gym its not even funny, lol.

so thats that for now i think i've covered everything that i've been up to. oh yea and i'm itching for doing some sort of Oly lifting program, but without someone who i trust to watch my form and give me pointers i'm gonna hold off and do PL'ing with stuff like cleans thrown in every so often. i'll update my workout later, gonna be testing where my DL is since i haven't DL'ed heavy since hurting my lat a couple of months ago.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, this is the official welcome back  Glad your reviving this thread, I look forward to it. Westside is such a great program but I think you'll get better bench gain from MM. Also switch to their bench form as well, helps out. For GPP do you have a sled? The box squat apparatus from elite is pretty awesome as well, glad your getting all this stuff


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2005)

yo yanick, lets get some pics up of you


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2005)

Well all be. Sorry about the girl, but glad to hear that things are getting better and welcome back.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

why not use Jim Wendler's "go heavy" approach for training bench press.  On max effort day you either do triples, fives, doubles or singles depending on how you are progressing you lifts.  then, he doesn't do dynamic effort, rather goes for just supplemental work on the second day.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy B-day Yan... and welcome back


----------



## Yanick (Aug 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey, this is the official welcome back  Glad your reviving this thread, I look forward to it. Westside is such a great program but I think you'll get better bench gain from MM. Also switch to their bench form as well, helps out. For GPP do you have a sled? The box squat apparatus from elite is pretty awesome as well, glad your getting all this stuff



thanks Rocco. i'm glad to be back finally, the support and ease of keeping track electronically is great. what's the difference between MM's form and the usual PL'er's form (arch, shoulder blades retracted, elbows in etc)?

no i have no sled, when i say GPP i'll do stuff like 1 arm DB snatches with short rests, cleans to front squats to overhead presses and higher rep Olympic squats. as well i do stuff like shrugs with a snatch grip, square beam pull ups and other crap like that. the box squat apparatus is awesome, its adjustable so i'll finally be able to do different depth box squats, as of now all i can use is a stupid ass bench and i barely hit parallel on that thing.



			
				shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> yo yanick, lets get some pics up of you



i'm not pretty or anything. just another fat guy throwing around weights  one day i'll get someone to go to the gym with me and bring my camera to make some video's of PR's or attempted PR's. that would be sweet.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Well all be. Sorry about the girl, but glad to hear that things are getting better and welcome back.



thank you pretty lady  i hate that i let something so stupid fuck me up so bad, but c'est la vie. stop by more often, i'll try and keep my journal entertaining



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> why not use Jim Wendler's "go heavy" approach for training bench press.  On max effort day you either do triples, fives, doubles or singles depending on how you are progressing you lifts.  then, he doesn't do dynamic effort, rather goes for just supplemental work on the second day.



haven't had the time to look into that article. i'll give it a go, but why just skip the speed work? maybe replace it with something else, i dunno this week will be like usual anyway and over the weekend i'll write up a more concrete program.



			
				IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Happy B-day Yan... and welcome back



thanks for that Iain, it means a lot to me to know people actually care about my journal.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

he doesn't train speed because he says he is already fast enough and would rather work on his strength.  


*side note* did I leave my baseball cap in your car on sat?  I can't fucking find it.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *side note* did I leave my baseball cap in your car on sat?  I can't fucking find it.



dick, yea you did i found it the next day. i could've swore i posted about it in your journal but i looked and couldn't find it 

i'm gonna burn it if you don't clean and jerk 150 at the meet


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> dick, yea you did i found it the next day. i could've swore i posted about it in your journal but i looked and couldn't find it
> 
> i'm gonna burn it if you don't clean and jerk 150 at the meet




lmao....are we talking kilos or pounds??

150kg= 330lbs!!  that is a fucking lot of weight to clean and jerk for me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao....are we talking kilos or pounds??
> 
> 150kg= 330lbs!! that is a fucking lot of weight to clean and jerk for me.


The last comp I went to, there was a guy who looked exactly like Larry Fine...







Had the exact face, hair, everything...

We were doing all the stooges noises and stuff, quietly making fun of him -




- Till he stepped on the platform and snatched 146kg first try -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 2, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The last comp I went to, there was a guy who looked exactly like Larry Fine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what did he weigh??  146kg snatch is damn good.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey happy b-day as well. When was it exactly? My own was on Sunday.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao....are we talking kilos or pounds??
> 
> 150kg= 330lbs!!  that is a fucking lot of weight to clean and jerk for me.



mind over matter brother! email me the details of where you're meet is gonna be, i gotta see if i could make it cause i have some family b-day stuff to do over the weekend.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey happy b-day as well. When was it exactly? My own was on Sunday.



well then happy b-day to you to, how old are you now? mine was on monday, which sucked since i had to spend most of my b-day at work, hope your b-day was spent better.



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The last comp I went to, there was a guy who looked exactly like Larry Fine...
> 
> Had the exact face, hair, everything...
> 
> ...



lol, there was a guy with wierd hair like that and he was being a retard the whole time. he would snatch and then yell "in your face!" and stuff. it was funny as hell.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2005)

8-2-05

let me preface this workout by saying that i'm the happiest person in the world right now! i come in to the gym and walk around like i usually do to see if any of my friends are there lifting. so i do my lap of the gym and make my way over to where i deadlift, which happens to be in the dirtiest, darkest corner of the gym in front of one of the squat racks. as i walk over to the bar that will be my victim of the night, i notice there is something on the rack of the squat rack, its a strange looking bar...wait a sec, yes it is!! Its a safety squat bar! i couldn't fucking believe my eyes. it was just sitting there all lonely i'm sure its been used like once the whole time that the thing was there, it looked brand new. i'll be fixing that pretty soon. i've heard the safety squat recommended by the likes of Fred Hatfield, Louie Simmons and Ken Leistner. i want to do some reading to see what the benefits really are, but i'll be giving that baby a try soon enough. thats that, lets get to the workout.

ME Deadlift

Deadlifts from floor RI=not timed, full recovery
425x1 - PR

pyramided up from 135. i believe i could've hit 435 or more but there was a guy who was waiting for the bar and i didn't think i would even get to 405 so i kept telling him "one more set" and then i felt bad so i just stopped at 425 which went up pretty slowly. next week's goal is 445 and depending on how well i hit it i'll try 455.

Front Squats RI=90s
135x3
185x3
225x3x5sets

first two were warmups for my wrists and shoulders etc. 225 didn't feel that heavy to me, a little dipping going on in the later sets but overall not too hard. next week i'm gonna try hitting it for 5x5.

Lat Pulldown Abs RI=90s
100x10
110x10
120x4.5x2sets
120x5

Band Pull Throughs RI=60s
Light Bandx10x5sets

Grip work with my COC later that night
3 sets of 3 with the #1
3 sets of 15s static holds with the #1

4 sets of 12 with the trainer with a 15 sec static hold at the end of every set.

workout was good, i decided to skip on my usual SLDL's/GM's after the ME work because the DL beats my hams/glutes/lower back pretty bad. next week i'll probably do like 2-3 sets of SLDL's on this day.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2005)

fuck it.  just come to the contest in sept. in queens.

Nice job on the PR.

The safety squat bar is awesome!  I used one a bunch in the past.  The benefit of it is that it sets the bar up high on your trpas (kind of like a manta-ray) and places a good deal of pressure on the back.  You really have to work and make an isometric contraction with your upper and lower back to stay upright under the bar.  It has a tendency to want to push you forward so keeping a flat back and an arch is tough.  I love that thing.  I was going to buy one at new york BBs for myself to keep at the gym.  You should just lift that thing out of the gym you train at and take it home.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> The safety squat bar is awesome!    You should just lift that thing out of the gym you train at and take it home.



With all the other stuff he's taking to and from the gym, this shouldn't be a problem.  

Happy belated birthday, Yan.  How does it feel not to be an irresponsible care-free teenager any more?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck it.  just come to the contest in sept. in queens.
> 
> Nice job on the PR.
> 
> The safety squat bar is awesome!  I used one a bunch in the past.  The benefit of it is that it sets the bar up high on your trpas (kind of like a manta-ray) and places a good deal of pressure on the back.  You really have to work and make an isometric contraction with your upper and lower back to stay upright under the bar.  It has a tendency to want to push you forward so keeping a flat back and an arch is tough.  I love that thing.  I was going to buy one at new york BBs for myself to keep at the gym.  You should just lift that thing out of the gym you train at and take it home.



sweet, can you say "safety box squats with bands" lol



			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> With all the other stuff he's taking to and from the gym, this shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Happy belated birthday, Yan.  How does it feel not to be an irresponsible care-free teenager any more?



lol yea capt., thats very true. i'm gonna be carrying so much shit around an extra barbell or something won't make a difference  

dude i lost my care-free status when i dropped out of high school. my parents said "you'll see what working feels like now you dumbass" lo and behold 2 years later i understood exactly what being a working man is (unlike teachers, your boss doesn't give a fuck what excuse you have they'll fire your ass just the same) which is why i'm back in school with a vengeance except i fucked myself up because i'm used to having my own money and i will need to bust my ass in school and work a part timer somewhere.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 3, 2005)

I turned 25 on Sunday.   I didn't do anything, but I got money.  That's always a bonus.
I know you are younger than me. How old did you turn?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I turned 25 on Sunday.   I didn't do anything, but I got money.  That's always a bonus.
> I know you are younger than me. How old did you turn?



i turned the big 20, people insist that i'm still a 'baby' but i feel like an old man for some reason.

lol thats funny because i got no money or anything but i did go out and spend a bunch of money. now i'm trying to figure whats better, doing something and spending money or doing nothing and recieving money


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i turned the big 20, people insist that i'm still a 'baby' but i feel like an old man for some reason.
> 
> lol thats funny because i got no money or anything but i did go out and spend a bunch of money. now i'm trying to figure whats better, doing something and spending money or doing nothing and recieving money


Lol, well I feel like an old woman. Hmmm...going out and spending money or doing nothing and getting money....tough call. I never do anything on my b-day though. It's just another day. Plus, I really need the money.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, well I feel like an old woman. Hmmm...going out and spending money or doing nothing and getting money....tough call. I never do anything on my b-day though. It's just another day. Plus, I really need the money.



ya my b-day is usually just another day except people are slightly nicer to me lol. i think i would rather have recieved a bunch of money, there's tons of stuff i'm trying to get. doing family stuff over the weekend so i might still get some


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

8-3-05

i was feeling good, so decided to do ME instead of DE.

ME Bench

Bench
135x5
185x3
205x3
225x3
245x1
275x1 - butt came off the bench to get through my sticking point

Incline Dumbell Close Grip Press
75x6x3sets
75x5
75x4

Close Grip Cable Rows RI=90s
240x10
270x6
270x8
270x6x2sets

Pull Ups RI=90s
BWx5x3sets

Upright Rows Varied Grips RI=60s
105x8x2sets
105x6

External Rotation w/Mini Band, Unilat No RI, 3 sets 12 reps

That was all. i wanted to do dips but my friend had to leave so i did my external rotation and left. pretty good session, doing lots of back work cause the bar gets stuck like 1-2 inches off my chest. butt came off the bench just to get through the sticking point but the lockout was strong. I'm thinking i'll be splitting up my assistance work on bench days into ME day focusing on tri's and DE day focusing on shoulders...back work will be something like what i did yesterday all the time.

oh yea regarding diet...kept it clean at work, then came home and had grilled eel with sauce (its heavy on the fat, otherwise pretty good macro ratios) and cheese cake with 2% milk. after the gym i had my usual dex + protein shake, then i had an EAS Max Milk shake (not even close to Muscle Milk, but not bad really) then chicken salad on a whole wheat bagel and a bunch of reese's peanut butter cups right before bed. damnit i need to find me a good girl that'll keep me out of trouble (keep me away from weed) so i can just go to school, lift, eat, and have sex...i would definitely be able to pull something like that off for the next 2-3 years


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

looks like a good session you fucking pig.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looks like a good session you fucking pig.



yea it was pretty good, only wish my presses would get better.

on a side note, as i was doing the cable rows this kid came up to me and started telling me "wow your strong" yada yada because 270 is almost stacking the machine. i kind of ignored him for the better part of the workout but then i decided to see what his deal is cause he was carrying around a journal and timing his RI's also. so it turns out he is russian and is into strongman and the athletic part of lifting. it was great to actually meet someone who isn't trying to get pumped arms so he can pick up chicks. kid seems pretty serious about lifting, so i might've found a future training partner...i just hope he squats


----------



## P-funk (Aug 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea it was pretty good, only wish my presses would get better.
> 
> on a side note, as i was doing the cable rows this kid came up to me and started telling me "wow your strong" yada yada because 270 is almost stacking the machine. i kind of ignored him for the better part of the workout but then i decided to see what his deal is cause he was carrying around a journal and timing his RI's also. so it turns out he is russian and is into strongman and the athletic part of lifting. it was great to actually meet someone who isn't trying to get pumped arms so he can pick up chicks. kid seems pretty serious about lifting, so i might've found a future training partner...i just hope he squats




If he is into strongman he squats.   

I wasn't talking about the lifting dude.  I was talking about the power eating session.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about the lifting dude.  I was talking about the power eating session.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If he is into strongman he squats.
> 
> I wasn't talking about the lifting dude.  I was talking about the power eating session.



definitely some great eating yesterday...don't think i woud've pressed 275 without it 



			
				CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

>



yea yea laugh it up buddy, we'll see who's laughing when those peanut butter cups fuel me to a 500lb DL


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea yea laugh it up buddy, we'll see who's laughing when those peanut butter cups fuel me to a 500lb DL



Does this mean we're on a race to 500?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking strong sir.  What do you weigh in at currently?


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 4, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> damnit i need to find me a good girl that'll keep me out of trouble (keep me away from weed) so i can just go to school, lift, eat, and have sex...i would definitely be able to pull something like that off for the next 2-3 years


Lol, but an even better girl would also be an excellent cook.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 4, 2005)

I wonder if I can beat you to 500... I better get back to working out lol


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Does this mean we're on a race to 500?



i'm always up for a challenge...but don't you pull in the 500's already? if yes, then i already lost lol, but if not then its on 



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looking strong sir.  What do you weigh in at currently?



Thanks CP, i honestly haven't stepped on a scale in close to a month or so, but back then i was 215 eating lots of trash. my diet has been fairly clean and i've been eating like a woman, so i'm probably hovering around 210 right now.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, but an even better girl would also be an excellent cook.



lol, yes that would be a better deal however i think that is asking too much for me. i'm lucky to get a girl to look at me without turning away and running in disgust   



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can beat you to 500... I better get back to working out lol



yea get back to lifting and bring it bitch! We can set up a little challenge here fella's, whoever is up for it that is


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

8-4-05

Squats, low bar
pyramided up to 405. it went up real easy this time 

Elliptical, level 5, 5 min
Stair Climber, level 5, 5 min then level 6, 1 min

damn i'm a lazy bastard. i really wanted to go for atleast 20min on the cardio but i just can't stand that shit, lol.

1 arm DB snatches, didn't time RI
55x8
55x8

then i was done. diet was all clean yesterday...that was a surprise. 7 meals of clean food, 3 of which were shakes. whole wheat pita bread rocks


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> i'm always up for a challenge...but don't you pull in the 500's already? if yes, then i already lost lol, but if not then its on



I hit 500 over a year and half ago.  My best recent DL was 475 in early June, but I haven't maxed in over a month.  Next max DL day is next Wednesday, so I'll see then how far I've fallen.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I hit 500 over a year and half ago.  My best recent DL was 475 in early June, but I haven't maxed in over a month.  Next max DL day is next Wednesday, so I'll see then how far I've fallen.



thats a great pull Capt., i bow down to immense strength...especially for an old guy   

i hope to hit 500 in the next 2 months.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2005)

> (keep me away from weed)


Haha, you can definitely combine smoking pot and bodybuilding. 

Good luck getting to a 500 pull, dude. I remember when I first pulled 500, its definitely a huge accomplishment. 5 plates and a 2.5 lbs. on each side just looks sick as hell. And the bar bend you get from it always attracts attention. 

Do you pull sumo or conventional?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Haha, you can definitely combine smoking pot and bodybuilding.
> 
> Good luck getting to a 500 pull, dude. I remember when I first pulled 500, its definitely a huge accomplishment. 5 plates and a 2.5 lbs. on each side just looks sick as hell. And the bar bend you get from it always attracts attention.
> 
> Do you pull sumo or conventional?



lol, i know you can combine bb'ing and pot i've sorta been doing it for the better part of 3 years. however i'm not a bb'er, and i'm just sick of smoking pot but honestly there is nothing else to do around where i live. pretty much everyone i know smokes weed and the only time i get away from that is when i have a girl that doesn't smoke and doesn't want me doing it.

yea i can't wait to pull 500, however everytime i reach that goal of another plate on the bar the happiness is momentary because a second after you hit the lift you want that next plate on the bar, lol. i usually get lots of stares at the gym, from me doing GM's with bands to dumping 405 after getting stuck in the hole i'm used to getting all that attention, lol.

i pull convo, i'm sure i'd pull more sumo but its just cheating IMO so i do it the hard way.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 5, 2005)

> i pull convo, i'm sure i'd pull more sumo but its just cheating IMO so i do it the hard way.


How is pulling sumo cheating? Lost you there, bro. 

Anyway, I'm going to post a video of me pulling 655 conventional probably in hte next 2 weeks so stay posted for that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> How is pulling sumo cheating? Lost you there, bro.
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to post a video of me pulling 655 conventional probably in hte next 2 weeks so stay posted for that.



I don't really think he means it as "cheating", but he probably means that sumo has a less ROM compared to conventional so therefore conventional is more difficult to perform.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> How is pulling sumo cheating? Lost you there, bro.



Yeah what shiznit said. all you're doing is decreasing ROM by using sumo stance. i prefer convo


----------



## Yanick (Aug 5, 2005)

8-5-05

DE Sq/DL day

Box Squat - about parallel maybe a bit higher - 30s RI
275x2x8sets

SLDL - Alt. Grip - RI=i go you go with friend
275x8
315x4
315x5
315x4
315x2

All grip failures, switched my alt. grip every set. the bar was the thicker bar that i was forced to use so that might explain the lack of my ability to hold on to the bar.

BB Shrugs RI=120s
315x5
315x8
315x7
315x7

Decline Sit Ups RI=90s
+25x10x2sets
+25x9

Russian Twist on Decline Bench RI=90s
+10x10x3sets

Face Pulls RI=90s
Light Bandx10x3sets
Light Bandx12

Thats all, i'll do grip work over the weekend cause i couldn't even come close to closing the #1 after the workout...grip was fried.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 8, 2005)

no DE bench day, i was way too f-ed up all weekend. doing family stuff, plus going out with various friends at various times, and this whole weekend was one long blur lol. today its all back to normal, i'll be lifting later in the day so i'll update that later. Hoping for a 445 or so DL today, that is if the partying didn't fuck me up too bad.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 8, 2005)

damn partying.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 9, 2005)

yea damn partying and damn girls...fuckin shit i want to get over this stupid phase of my life so bad so i can just settle down and be normal. fuckin life sucks.

no gym yesterday and no gym today. i'll probably only go to the gym 2 times, 3 if i'm lucky. going through an emotional slump so today will be a day to get over that before i can get back to serious lifting. once again, life fuckin sucks.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea damn partying and damn girls...fuckin shit i want to get over this stupid phase of my life so bad so i can just settle down and be normal. fuckin life sucks.
> 
> no gym yesterday and no gym today. i'll probably only go to the gym 2 times, 3 if i'm lucky. going through an emotional slump so today will be a day to get over that before i can get back to serious lifting. once again, life fuckin sucks.




partying is in your hands....if you don't want to do it....then don't.  that simple. that is how i stopped.  I just said fuck it.

girls...well...fuck 'em.  At your age you shouldn't even worry.  Girls are morons when they are young.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> girls...well...fuck 'em.



Yeah, that's what I was trying to do when I was 20.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I was trying to do when I was 20.




How did that workout for ya?


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 9, 2005)

:bounce: 

Pretty good, if I do say so myself.  Classes, studying, working, and girls.  I wasn't into working out yet, so I didn't have to face the same problems (partying at night, lifting the next day) that Yan is facing.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice last w/o Yan!  Patricks right about the partying, I said goodbye to it a long time ago and feel I'm much better for that.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 9, 2005)

keep partying and bangin random chicks, while you still can


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> keep partying and bangin random chicks, while you still can



Ditto  

Just keep up on the schooling


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2005)

Fuck I just sounded like someones Dad..... Shit


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Fuck I just sounded like someones Dad..... Shit


Lol, but that's good ID since you are a dad yourself.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 10, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> partying is in your hands....if you don't want to do it....then don't.  that simple. that is how i stopped.  I just said fuck it.
> 
> girls...well...fuck 'em.  At your age you shouldn't even worry.  Girls are morons when they are young.



i know young girls are stupid, i've really not met a young girl who has any depth to her and i usually have to really strain to have a decent conversation (while sober mind you) with one. remember i said young, like 20 and under.

Re:the partying. thats the thing i don't really want to just stop because i'm still young, but sometimes i get so messed up that i just regret it the next day. i want to grow up, but then again i'm gonna miss these days when i am grown...the way i look at it is that this time in my life is the time that i'm gonna remember always. the crazy days stay with you when your 50 and working with a bunch of 20 year olds who call you old and stuff. you tell em a couple of your crazy stories and all of a sudden you're not so dull anymore, lol. best way i can explain it, so i'm trying to find a balance as much as i can.



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice last w/o Yan!  Patricks right about the partying, I said goodbye to it a long time ago and feel I'm much better for that.



thanks brother. i see what your saying but read what i wrote up top.



			
				Cold Iron said:
			
		

> keep partying and bangin random chicks, while you still can



lol, the partying is easy its the bangin random chicks thing thats giving me headaches.



			
				IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Ditto
> 
> Just keep up on the schooling



yes i learned my lesson about the schooling already so thats one thing i'm keeping up no matter what.



			
				aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, but that's good ID since you are a dad yourself.



haha, for some reason i can't see ID telling his kid that when he is 18-20 y/o. it'll be more like "go do your homework you shithead before i kick you out of my house!"

atleast thats what i hear all the time


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> haha, for some reason i can't see ID telling his kid that when he is 18-20 y/o. it'll be more like "go do your homework you shithead before i kick you out of my house!"
> 
> atleast thats what i hear all the time




Haha, it's all about the tough love approach baby.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

no gym yesterday. no excuses at all, just got used to eating and sitting around.

as per the self help video i'm watching, i'm trying to think positive so the only thing i can think of is that i ripped my callous last w/o and this time off gave it a chance to heal. so there i go, thinking positive and all...i'm such an ass   

anyway, some thoughts on my training. my squat/DL seem to progress no matter what program i use, because as i've stated before in other threads and such those lifts are very mental for me atleast. if i come in with a positive outlook and feel good i can hit PR's every w/o, the only time i don't is when i let my self get psyched out, or i just feel bad mentally and occasionally a weight will scare me because i've never held that much on my back or w/e. So those lifts are 99% mental for me and progress based on how well i can focus.

bench is another story completely. singles and doubles don't seem to really do shit for me. and straight up benching doesn't really give me gains either. i notice, with me, that when my CGBP is progressing and stuff like lockouts/floor presses progress my bench progresses...even if i don't bench for a couple of weeks. so, my new approach will be as such.

on ME days, when i actually do full ROM bench i will go no heavier than 3's but not lighter than 5's. i will also have one day where i will work the shit out of my triceps. lockouts/floor/board presses will be my second exercise and i will work heavy with these, 1-3 reps. then i will do CGBP, flat BB, working fairly heavy 4-8reps. i just remember that when i was able to hit 225 for 6 on CG's my bench was at its strongest, 295lbs. On DE bench days, i will focus more on shoulders. my second or third movement will be a vertical press, standing/seated, BB/DB w/e. Tri's will be hit with other movements, like JM presses/pushdowns/skulls etc. Lats will be hit hard on both days unless i'm not feeling well, but i will not neglect this aspect of the bench day.

i will also put some sort of shrug into my lower body days on a consistent basis. i don't know how much it helps with strength, but its extra grip work at the very least and i just want my traps bigger and they respond well to direct work and not so well to indirect work (from dl's and such).

I have more thoughts, but i can't think right now. didn't get much sleep last night and i'm all f-ed up today. hoping to make it to the gym today, feel great psychologically i just fell into a lazy slump so today i shall break it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

if you want self help by dave tates new book "under the bar: 15 life lessons that can be learned by powerlifting".  Maybe it will help you figure shit out.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you want self help by dave tates new book "under the bar: 15 life lessons that can be learned by powerlifting".  Maybe it will help you figure shit out.



funny you say that because i ordered it already, along with that poster with the little kid in front of the squat cage and a loaded bar that says "someday i will" and Mel Siff's Facts and Fallacies of Fiction. i also got chalk and bands. Opted not to get the box squat thing because it takes em a month to ship it out, i need to find somewhere local to get that shit, shipping is an arm and a leg and the hassle of waiting is too much.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> funny you say that because i ordered it already, along with that poster with the little kid in front of the squat cage and a loaded bar that says "someday i will" and Mel Siff's Facts and Fallacies of Fiction. i also got chalk and bands. Opted not to get the box squat thing because it takes em a month to ship it out, i need to find somewhere local to get that shit, shipping is an arm and a leg and the hassle of waiting is too much.




lol, it looks like a good book!

I have that poster.

Check out the box squats here:

Iron Woody's


----------



## Yanick (Aug 11, 2005)

holy shit dude, nice site. i'm gonna definitely get that box and that gripper/roller thingy.

on a side note, someone stole the above mentioned package from my house and now i gotta see if elite will send that shit again. my bro said that UPS insures shit up to $200 so hopefully they will come through with this and send my stuff again. check your email.


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey Yanick, ive read some of your journal.  Hey, bro, keep it up, dont get discouraged.   You are young, and friends and partying can, sometimes, get in the way of your goals.  "Someday I will" is all up to you.  You have a good place here on the forum, and there are many gurus who don't even realize their value, expecially those who lead by example (like the Funk-man!)  Excellent journal, its good to see someone else working those squats/deadlifts.   Ill be keeping up with you on this one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 11, 2005)

That sucks someone stole your package!!!  I'm still going to order the box squat from elite, I like that you can adjust it so easily! Also interesting what your doing to up your bench, let me know how it goes...I need to figure something out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 15, 2005)

Where you at Yan?!? Not letting you go this time.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 16, 2005)

haha, i'm around guys just not updating this puppy cause there isn't much to update. i did 2 half assed w/o's last week that weren't worth posting. i've been lurking in everyone's journals though, so i'm keeping up with you guys. i'll be back into the swing of things this week.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just making sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 20, 2005)

(much classier than saying "bump").


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


Lol, that's effective also.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

Since it didn't work the first time


----------



## Yanick (Aug 29, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Since it didn't work the first time



you really do care!! lol

i'll have this puppy updated later today or tomorrow, i'm off for a shower and then to the gym. lifting has been half assed and the weights will reflect it, but its a step in the right direction atleast


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey lol, just because you haven't been hitting the weights doesn't mean that you can just slack off in here. Keep us posted on what's going on.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Hey lol, just because you haven't been hitting the weights doesn't mean that you can just slack off in here. Keep us posted on what's going on.



lol, nothing interesting going on really. trying to find me a good girl for when school starts so i can calm down a bit. i've been partying way too much lately, lots of alcohol and pot (alcohol only on the weekends though). other than that, i've set my quit date for sept. 8 which is when school starts. i started smoking cigarettes again too, which blows but come that magic date its all done with...i even have a big paper on my fridge with 9/08 written on it. for some strange reason i just can't wait for that date to come, i'd usually be dreading it cause i'm not gonna be having fun all the time, but the 'fun' is getting kindda annoying and destructive so i just can't wait for things to calm down.

i'm doing my friend a favor and working bodyparts with him for a week, so this week is gonna be a gay BB split type program. i also forgot my journal so the reps are from memory, maybe one or two off.

Back - all RI's are I go You go

Pull Ups
bwx8x2sets
bwx7

BB Rows
185x8
225x8,7

DB rows - unilateral No RI
100x8,7,4

Face Pulls
100x10x3sets

DB Pullovers
85x6,4
75x4

i was fuckin fried/pumped by the end. i'm not used to doing so much volume for one bodypart anymore, felt different.

fucked around on the bench with 135. i did some BB benching and remembered why i don't do that anymore, lol. then did some CG's, mainly i was looking for a pump in my chest/tri's cause we were gonna go to a feast afterwards and there were gonna be tons of girls there so i needed to look big 

i hate training like a BB, but its a change of pace. i haven't worked BP's in like 2 years so i figure one week won't kill me, i'll still hit some 90+% work for my legs and bench this week anyway. thats all folks.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

when is that bench press/deadlift meet in NJ again?  Are you going to do it?  A little birdy that lives with me is thinking about entering some powerlifting meets.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> A little birdy that lives with me is thinking about entering some powerlifting meets


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

in like 6 weeks there is a deadlift meet (just deads) in white plains that the birdie is thinking of doing.  you want in?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when is that bench press/deadlift meet in NJ again?  Are you going to do it?  A little birdy that lives with me is thinking about entering some powerlifting meets.



nov 10 i think? yes i would love to do it, even if i don't have the coveted 3-4-5, i'll still do it just to do it.

isn't your queens meet coming up soon?


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> in like 6 weeks there is a deadlift meet (just deads) in white plains that the birdie is thinking of doing.  you want in?



shit yea i'm in! i'm gonna find out for sure when the PL'ing meet is gonna be.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

found it...think i'll do this puppy, really want to do a full meet to get an official total. thats about 8.5 weeks away, think i should start up a linear periodization program?

Nov 05 USAPL NJ State Powerlifting Championships - Rockaway, New Jersey
Joe Morreale - 973-627-9156


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> found it...think i'll do this puppy, really want to do a full meet to get an official total. thats about 8.5 weeks away, think i should start up a linear periodization program?
> 
> Nov 05 USAPL NJ State Powerlifting Championships - Rockaway, New Jersey
> Joe Morreale - 973-627-9156




fuck linear programing.  there is little to know cross over effect between phases. go with something more conjugate and stay away from the lifts (though not entirely).  Do the classic lifts about every 10th workout.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck linear programing.  there is little to know cross over effect between phases. go with something more conjugate and stay away from the lifts (though not entirely).  Do the classic lifts about every 10th workout.



will do. think i could maybe do both meets? i don't know if its too close together or not, but i'd love to do both of them actually. nov 5 is a saturday so i'm cool with that, unless something important comes up last minute but what about the DL meet?

i'm already brainstorming my program till the meet, gonna do a full write up and email you. it'll be upper/lower like westside, but i'm gonna switch some stuff around.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> will do. think i could maybe do both meets? i don't know if its too close together or not, but i'd love to do both of them actually. nov 5 is a saturday so i'm cool with that, unless something important comes up last minute but what about the DL meet?
> 
> i'm already brainstorming my program till the meet, gonna do a full write up and email you. it'll be upper/lower like westside, but i'm gonna switch some stuff around.




yea, defenitly do both meets.  You don't have to go all out at the deadlift meet.  Just use it as a max effor training day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nov 5 is when my next meet is also  That's awesome! Hey Yanick, can you email me your routine as well? 

Who's this birdie living with you Patrick?!?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nov 5 is when my next meet is also  That's awesome! Hey Yanick, can you email me your routine as well?
> 
> Who's this birdie living with you Patrick?!?




goalgetter is the birdie.

check out her journal, she is doing a westside thing that I drew up.  But keep your eyes open because I am going to tinker with it and try some different ideas based off of some bulgarian training methods (wave loading and such..).


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> goalgetter is the birdie.
> 
> check out her journal, she is doing a westside thing that I drew up.  But keep your eyes open because I am going to tinker with it and try some different ideas based off of some bulgarian training methods (wave loading and such..).


I didn't know she was living with you now!!! That's awesome. 

I'll check out her journal, I've been reading some about bulgarian wave loading. My problem right now is I think I've read too much and now I'm stuck if that makes sense. I can't seem to make a decision anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I didn't know she was living with you now!!! That's awesome.
> 
> I'll check out her journal, I've been reading some about bulgarian wave loading. My problem right now is I think I've read too much and now I'm stuck if that makes sense. I can't seem to make a decision anymore.




yes, I know what you mean.  I have read so much shit that sometimes it can be a downfall.  The most important thing is to take one thing and one thing only and just do it.  See it through.  It is the only way to know if it works for you.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nov 5 is when my next meet is also  That's awesome! Hey Yanick, can you email me your routine as well?
> 
> Who's this birdie living with you Patrick?!?



yea dude totally, gimme your email addy and when i have it ready i'll give to you. the lower stuff will be pretty straight forward westside, except more quad work than they recommend.

the upper stuff will be different, i've been giving it lots of thought and i'm gonna go with what worked for me previously, mainly lots and lots of assistance work for shoulders/tri's and cumulative fatigue strength work instead of pyramiding up to a 1rm. i wish i had time right now to write out a program, i'm just bursting with ideas right now...hope it lasts till i get home


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

> the upper stuff will be different, i've been giving it lots of thought and i'm gonna go with what worked for me previously, mainly lots and lots of assistance work for shoulders/tri's and cumulative fatigue strength work instead of pyramiding up to a 1rm. i wish i had time right now to write out a program, i'm just bursting with ideas right now...hope it lasts till i get home



I found that for me wokring up to the 1RM in the bench or any max effort exercise never really worked.  I find that my heavy work needs to be doubles or triples.  It burns me out less.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> yea dude totally, gimme your email addy and when i have it ready i'll give to you. the lower stuff will be pretty straight forward westside, except more quad work than they recommend.
> 
> the upper stuff will be different, i've been giving it lots of thought and i'm gonna go with what worked for me previously, mainly lots and lots of assistance work for shoulders/tri's and cumulative fatigue strength work instead of pyramiding up to a 1rm. i wish i had time right now to write out a program, i'm just bursting with ideas right now...hope it lasts till i get home


dlhawkins@comcast.net 

I've actually read in a recent article that westside does recommend more quad training if you plan on not wearing a squat or dead suit. Good luck writing up the routine and keeping all your ideas!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 30, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## P-funk (Aug 30, 2005)

fuck....just sitting here watching the bulgarian training hall DVD.....AGAIN!!  lol.

I can tell you all the lifts, when the grunts and yelps come and what the form looked like...haha.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 30, 2005)

Rocco said:
			
		

> I've actually read in a recent article that westside does recommend more quad training if you plan on not wearing a squat or dead suit. Good luck writing up the routine and keeping all your ideas!



yup, i read that article even posted it up here in Legion's journal and somewhere in the training section, Jim Wendler wrote it i believe and its a great article.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck....just sitting here watching the bulgarian training hall DVD.....AGAIN!!  lol.
> 
> I can tell you all the lifts, when the grunts and yelps come and what the form looked like...haha.



fuqqin lucky bastard. i wanted to get the Russian one but those fuqqers are expensive, it was like $50 so i decided to get some equipment instead. whats the next holiday thats coming up? i'll make dennis buy me that shit, lol.

Iain, nothing really interesting going on yet. when i write up a program it might spark up a little discussion about different training ideas so it might become interesting


----------



## Yanick (Aug 31, 2005)

okay did legs today with my buddy.

warmed up with squats, worked up to 365x1.

then attempted 315 for 20...that didn't happen, lol

Squats - PL
315x8,7

Front Squats
185x8
205x5
225x4
245x1

Pull Throughs
Rackx8x3sets

that was all. honestly, i didn't have gas for anything today and those squats wiped the floor with me. i'm off to a local lounge, my buddy is spinning and i gotta go support him and hit on chicks  can't wait to get back to PL training, this bodypart shit is stupid.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2005)

that's it.  get your shit together!  It is all about PL training.  i will leave you with some quotes from bulgarian olympic lifting coach  Ivan Abajiev:

When asked why the bulgarians do no assistance work or variations of the lifts.  All they do every session, 3 sessios a day is snatch, clean and jerk and squat:

"Had Paganini instead of playing violin 15 hours a day played also a flute, he would have never become the greatest."


Abajiev on pyriodization:

"The main concept is distinct periodization, preparation stage, interim stage, competition stage... I threw it away. When a rabbit is being chased by the wolf, does he have an interim stage for running? Yes, he can hid in the bushes but he is ready to start running 100 percent at any time. Is it logical to achieve outstanding results by hard work and then stop and go back to a lower level?"


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2005)

the last quote is basically what Louie simmons has adopted often saying that "an athlete needs to be working at 100% all year round.  During a game there is never a time to just relax and give in."  or something to that effect.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

sweet quotes, i'm wanna stick the second one in my sig if thats cool with you.

i read that interview with abajiev on the other forum last week, never heard much about him but now that i did some research that guy is smart as shit. revolutionized training and took the bulgarians to a new level in the oly lifting world!

last week of fuckin around, next thurs school starts and training begins. i'm trying to call that dude about the meet to ask a couple of questions but he's never there. i'm so amped, i wanted to squat heavy yesterday (365 flew up like nothing) but decided to rep out this week. i'm also throwing around different ideas for my program in my head. still don't have anything on paper, but it'll be ready over the weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2005)

I like those quotes also Patrick  Very applicable. Looking good in here Yan, are you still working on your program?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2005)

yea, you can use the quote in your sig.  It is a great quote.  Abajiev was/is the man!!


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I like those quotes also Patrick  Very applicable. Looking good in here Yan, are you still working on your program?



haha, i don't know about the looking good part but thanks anyway. i really thought i was gonna get 315 for atleast 15, oh well maybe next time. i'm working on my program in my head, lol. it'll be ready over the weekend though, i know the basic layout will be mon-tues upper-lower strength work respectively, and thurs-fri upper-lower power work respectively. 1 main exercise for legs for the strength-power days, 1-2 main exercises for upper work for the strength-power work. also thinking of throwing out the speed work for chest alltogether or cutting it down and doing some OH pressing for strength on my second upper day. Just need to figure out exactly what i'm gonna be doing, exercises, progression etc. what i write this weekend will take me straight into the meet.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, you can use the quote in your sig.  It is a great quote.  Abajiev was/is the man!!



yea that guy is cool man, too bad what happened to his reputation though (according to that interview atleast). i changed my sig around, now i need to find that latin quote i had about science being the shit (thats my paraphrase of course  ).


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2005)

Looking strong, and with brutal workouts to show for it.  Keep at it sir.  Your journal is one of the few I pop my head in occasionally.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looking strong, and with brutal workouts to show for it.  Keep at it sir.  Your journal is one of the few I pop my head in occasionally.



thanks bud, stay tuned for my new program its conjugate periodization with a twist of Yan and a sprinkle of Pat, lol.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 2, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thanks bud, stay tuned for my new program its conjugate periodization with a twist of Yan and a sprinkle of Pat, lol.



Haha, I'll definitely be receptive to that.  Maybe I'll even use it when I get back to real training after rehabbing my slut of a shoulder.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Haha, I'll definitely be receptive to that.  Maybe I'll even use it when I get back to real training after rehabbing my slut of a shoulder.



haha, that reminds me of one of my favorite quotes.

'why is life a bitch? cause if she were a slut she'd be easy!'

*rimshot*


----------



## Yanick (Sep 4, 2005)

easy workout today, nothing crazy....mostly getting ready for this week. program will be done tomorrow.

bench
245x2x4 sets 2-3min RI

OH Press with thick bar
135x5
155x4x3 sets 2-3min RI

Dips
+35x6x2 sets 2min RI

CGBP
185x6
185x8 2min RI


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> thanks bud, stay tuned for my new program its conjugate periodization with a twist of Yan and a sprinkle of Pat, lol.



I'll be watching for that one too, to see what you've come up with.  I'm always up for new ideas.  And yes, you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 6, 2005)

alrighty then. so i'm not really done with the program, but i have it typed up at work and can't get to aol for some reason so i'm posting it here to have access to it at home. if anyone has comments feel free for now, i'm still not sure how strict of a schedule i want to have. i don't really like picking exercises for weeks ahead because i never know what my situation will be with health, equipment, etc. the first part of the program, with all the exercises, was something Pat told me to do a while ago to make it easier for myself when picking exercises. the exercises are listed by what component of strength i will be training them with, so some will be listed twice or maybe even 3 times. any exercises you guys can think of are welcome. hope the formatting doesn't getted fucked up.

Strength Moves (90+% of 1RM)

Lower*
Deadlift
Squat
Romanian Deadlift
Good Morning
Box Squat
Rack Deads

*everything can be done with bands for a variation of the move.

Upper
Overhead Press
Bench(bands)
Decline Bench
Floor Press
Rack Lockouts
Board Press(bands)
Suspended Bench(bands)

Assistance Moves (Intensity varies) 

Lower
Romanian Deadlift
Good Morning
Front Squat
Glute Ham Raise
Reverse Glute Ham Raise
Shrug
Pull Through
Spread Eagle Sit Ups
Decline Sit Ups
Lat Pulldown Abs
Leg Raises

Upper
Incline Bench (low incline)
Dips
Close Grip Bench
JM Press
Tate Press
Overhead Press
Reverse Grip Bench
Decline Skulls
Rows
Pull Ups/Downs

Power Moves (50-75% of 1RM)

Lower
Speed Squats
Box Squats
Power Cleans
Clean Pulls

Upper
Bench(bands)

Program:
Upper 2z/week (2 str/1 pow)
Lower 2x/week (1 str/1 pow)

W/o Template:
-1 strength exercise to be changed every 3 weeks
-1 optional strength exercise to be changed every 3 weeks
-3-5 sets concentrating on a specific muscle(s) to help main lift (ie 5 sets of CGBP or 3 sets of CGBP and 2 sets of narrow grip dips for Tri's per w/o)
-Everything is in reps x sets
-RI's:
	a. building up to 1RM, Ri's=full recovery
	b. cumulative fatigue strength work RI's=2-3min
	c. power work=30s
	d. assistance work=1.5min or will change depending on strength/conditioning goals

Day 1
Lower - Strength

RDL - build up to 1RM
Front Squat - 4x4
Spread Eagle Sit Ups (vary toe position) - 3 sets
Pull Throughs - light band - 3 sets
BB Shrug - 3 sets
Grip Work

Day 2
Upper - Strength

Rack Lockouts - 3x5 (r x s)
Low Incline DB Press - 3 sets
T-Bar Rows - 3 sets
Pull Ups - 3 sets
Decline Skulls - 3 sets
Flexibility/Stability work

Day 3 - Rest/GPP

Day 4
Lower - Power

Power Cleans - 3x8
Good Morning - 3 sets
Leg Raises - on bench - 3 sets


Day 5
Upper - Power

Day 6 - Rest/GPP

Day 7 - Rest/GPP


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like a Westside style routine with a great pool of exercises.  If your starting strength gives you trouble on the squat or deadlift, then I highly suggest you give suspended good mornings and/or squats a try.  The suspended squats could also double as a power movement for the lower body in place of box squats.  Suspended good mornings are simply murder.  You simply must have a core of steel to do these properly.

Another movement which I really loved was the incline CG bench press (45 degree angle).  I did those as both a maximum and repeated effort exercise.  The triceps get a huge range of motion and seriously take a beating.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Looks like a Westside style routine with a great pool of exercises.  If your starting strength gives you trouble on the squat or deadlift, then I highly suggest you give suspended good mornings and/or squats a try.  The suspended squats could also double as a power movement for the lower body in place of box squats.  Suspended good mornings are simply murder.  You simply must have a core of steel to do these properly.
> 
> Another movement which I really loved was the incline CG bench press (45 degree angle).  I did those as both a maximum and repeated effort exercise.  The triceps get a huge range of motion and seriously take a beating.



Yea its pretty much westside, but thats only because westside makes sense (in terms of working the movements, upper/lower, strength/power but they have their own names for it). i might switch to a full body routine in a couple of weeks, but for now i want to be in the gym atleast 4x/week.

i'm gonna add suspended GM's/squats, but i'll leave the incl cg press out cause that shit hurts my shoulder.

Workout from yesterday:

RDL - full recovery
385x1

Front Squats - 3min RI
225x4x4sets

Hanging Leg Raises - off square beam
1x15

that was all, i didn't have time to do a complete w/o but i got the important stuff done.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

okay so CP got me thinking. I've been on a westside type program for a while now (aka conjugate periodization aka working all components of strength within a set time period) so i might be ready for a change. Maybe i'll hammer out 3 more weeks of what i have written out on top and then switch to a more full body routine, like i did at the beginning of this journal but with less emphasis on hypertrophy as i couldn't care less about it really. optimally i would love to drop weight to around 200 (fat hopefully) and increase my lifts, i would then be squatting/dl'ing over double bodyweight, and if i ever get my bench into the 300's i'd be benching 1.5x bw. 

so my general template before was:

Day1:Squat/DL Strength, BP/OHP Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
Day2:BP/OHP Strength, Squat/DL Power, rest Hypertrophy work.
Day3:All Hypertrophy/Conditioning day.

i'll switch the hypertrophy work to assistance work. dunno exactly how it'll work out, but i still need to finish up this current program before writing another one, lol. i'm such a lazy fuck. also i'll be changing my bench day around to concentrate more on tri's on upper day 1 and more on shoulders for my 2nd upper day.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

That's unfortunate you can't do CG incline presses, I really loved that movement.  However, I think you'll be really happy you gave suspended GMs a try if you do.  That helped me get my squats/deadlifts out of the hole big time.

Also, your planned full body routine looks good man.  I have never actually done something like that before (Full body PL routine), although I have thought about it thoroughly before, as evidenced by my post on it.  After I really get back into lifting hard and heavy again I will definitely be trying something along those lines.

Good luck sir!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2005)

that is the exact same total body workout I used last year.  It worked very well.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's unfortunate you can't do CG incline presses, I really loved that movement.  However, I think you'll be really happy you gave suspended GMs a try if you do.  That helped me get my squats/deadlifts out of the hole big time.
> 
> Also, your planned full body routine looks good man.  I have never actually done something like that before (Full body PL routine), although I have thought about it thoroughly before, as evidenced by my post on it.  After I really get back into lifting hard and heavy again I will definitely be trying something along those lines.
> 
> Good luck sir!



yea, i have a good feeling bout those suspended GM's, should do me well.

i used that before, it starts in the first 2-3 pages of my journal but i used super high volume and the hypertrophy stuff was low RI because i wanted lots of conditioning i was doing something like 30 sets a workout and i started overtraining after about 4 weeks. This time i'm going to switch some stuff around and work towards total strength, no BB'er shit.

Pat,

yea it totally was, i really like full body stuff should be a welcome change.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 8, 2005)

New program looks solid Yan. Best of luck with it. Also, if memory serves me correctly, you start classes soon....so, best of luck with those too.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> New program looks solid Yan. Best of luck with it. Also, if memory serves me correctly, you start classes soon....so, best of luck with those too.




don't encourage him.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't encourage him.


  Should I encourage drinking and smoking pot instead then?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Should I encourage drinking and smoking pot instead then?




please.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Should I encourage drinking and smoking pot instead then?



No need.  His peers will do that for him.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 9, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> New program looks solid Yan. Best of luck with it. Also, if memory serves me correctly, you start classes soon....so, best of luck with those too.



ya program should be good, i'm really looking forward to kicking my own ass again 

yes classes have started and i'm still finishing up my last week of work so its been hectic lately, which is why i haven't been really updating this thing but come monday i should be fairly settled in to my new schedule and things will go back to normal.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> don't encourage him.







			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> No need.  His peers will do that for him.



can't argue with a man when he's right


----------

